# What was your first Smartphone?



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## vnvman (Jul 18, 2011)

Nokia n70, i started late lol...


----------



## varem (Jul 18, 2011)

Blackberry Curve

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## AzzKickah (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine  was a Samsung Ultra Touch which was a piece of crap.

Oh and I need 10 posts here.


----------



## MartyLK (Jul 18, 2011)

Hoista said:


> Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000
> 
> Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.
> 
> Can't believe I've been using smartphones for so long!

Click to collapse



Palm Treo 600 for me.

First dumbphone was a BB Pearl Flip


----------



## TheAmazingDave (Jul 18, 2011)

Kyocera QCP6035


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

My third device was the Sony Ericsson P800.

Anyone remember that device?


----------



## Tarek82 (Jul 18, 2011)

Motorola A925 and it was a nightmare.


----------



## watt9493 (Jul 18, 2011)

moto defy. pain, no mods at all.


----------



## thekit (Jul 18, 2011)

Sony Ericsson P1i


----------



## Sarmad23 (Jul 18, 2011)

MartyLK said:


> Palm Treo 600 for me.
> 
> First dumbphone was a BB Pearl Flip

Click to collapse



Lol, mine was the BB pearl. I remember it took hours to turn on


----------



## Viper89 (Jul 18, 2011)

Motorola Rokr E6 .


----------



## nonione (Jul 18, 2011)

mine was the i-mate JAM back in 2003 or 2004 i guess


----------



## GnatGoSplat (Jul 18, 2011)

Cingular 8125 (HTC Wizard) back in 2007.  It's the reason I joined XDA in the first place.


----------



## k0zmic (Jul 18, 2011)

HTC Hero.

10 chars.


----------



## Blåburk (Jul 18, 2011)

A Samsung SGH-i900 Omnia.
Had it from January 2009 to April 2010, when I dropped the phone in the Toilet.
But by then I had decided, to trade in anyway for the X10 Mini.

This message was not sent from my HTC Desire HD


----------



## AnnoyingBunny (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm new to the smartphone world...

T-mobile HTC Touch Pro 2 (From 2009)


----------



## Xhyperion (Jul 18, 2011)

I had that small samsung phone. Forgot the name but it didn't have android. Also I had the G1 for a year. That was okay. I feel bad that I never rooted it. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App


----------



## PrinceVegeta978 (Jul 18, 2011)

Motorola I930, damn i loved that phone for the 2 years i had it. It was a sad day when i lost it on a flight from NY to GA.


----------



## MartyLK (Jul 19, 2011)

Sarmad23 said:


> Lol, mine was the BB pearl. I remember it took hours to turn on

Click to collapse



Heh...mine took hours to charge and in 5 minutes it was dead...lol Actually, though, I couldn't get a whole day on a charge. And that was with all wireless off and in standby. New battery didn't solve it. And the UI was horrendous. I almost wanted someone to beat me to a pulp for buying it.


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## MartyLK (Jul 19, 2011)

AnnoyingBunny said:


> I'm new to the smartphone world...
> 
> T-mobile HTC Touch Pro 2 (From 2009)

Click to collapse



Welcome and hope you enjoy modding your WinMo. Running Android on it should be fairly simple.


----------



## raving_nanza (Jul 19, 2011)

lots of smartphones 

my first *htc* was Artemis


----------



## ink.leafs (Jul 19, 2011)

my first one is the one I have right now, lg optimus one (P500)


----------



## Robson (Jul 19, 2011)

mine was the trium mondo by mitsubishi. that was wayyyy back in 2000. i still have it with me and it's forever stuck on it's cradle. battery can't charge anymore but it still works well. i use it as my alarm clock...not to mention it gives a cool, green glow when used as a night light.


----------



## Aridon (Jul 19, 2011)

Treo 650

10char


----------



## IIDeViiNII (Jul 19, 2011)

Samsung Captivate^_^


----------



## Alexander243 (Jul 19, 2011)

LG Optimus V.

Couldn't have made a better choice! Just read the reviews, nothing fancy but it just works! I've never had any type of problem with the phone. Oh, and it has Vanilla Android!


----------



## vetvito (Jul 19, 2011)

MartyLK said:


> Palm Treo 600 for me.

Click to collapse



That was my first. I had 600-700 series. Then the Audiovox 6700/PPC 6700 really made by HTC.


----------



## MartyLK (Jul 19, 2011)

vetvito said:


> That was my first. I had 600-700 series. Then the Audiovox 6700/PPC 6700 really made by HTC.

Click to collapse



I got mine from Cingular at the time...now AT&T. I loved it but I wished it had a higher res display. It didn't play movies for crap but it was an excellent account manager and data base. Sadly, I moved from it to a Treo 680...the unlocked one directly from Palm. Horrendous phone. And probably is the actual reason Palm folded.


----------



## jhonnyx1000 (Jul 19, 2011)

*LG GT540*

Mine was the LG GT540 with Android 1.6 but then I unoficially upgraded it to Swiftdroid v2.0 RC1 based on CyanogenMod 7 based of Android 2.3.4


----------



## slow_DC4 (Jul 19, 2011)

My current, the samsung captivate

Sent from 234 Elm Street


----------



## yosif yackson (Jul 19, 2011)

I had an HTC touch no apps camera was cool and YouTube was ok when it wasn't buffering 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA Premium App


----------



## rocco6victor (Jul 19, 2011)

My first one was sony ericsson p800
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i liked best p990


----------



## wte75 (Jul 19, 2011)

I had a Ericsson R380 a decade a go. It was smarter than an average school teacher, it could recognise my hand writing!  But, I always managed to loose the "pen"...


----------



## sahil_lombar (Jul 19, 2011)

first smartphone was the desire z... really good phone...
the keyboard is really nice


----------



## woundtrauma (Jul 19, 2011)

Nokia N95 copper. Year later I broke it screen that I could get Motorola Milestone. 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## avatar_43 (Jul 19, 2011)

Motorola A925 was my first.


----------



## kanak122 (Jul 19, 2011)

HTC Touch
still working....


----------



## Nexx (Jul 19, 2011)

First smartphone was a Sony Ericsson P900 that was given to me by a friend when he upgraded his handset. My current is a Desire S and boy does it make the P900 seem primitive =P


----------



## SwineFlu85 (Jul 19, 2011)

HTC Touch, Gen. 2. Moved to an 8330, then a Droid 1, now I have settled on a MT4G which is an amazing phone.


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## mhamedbj (Jul 19, 2011)

my first one was a HTC Magic


----------



## BlackStone0 (Jul 19, 2011)

my first smartphon was, a n95 my second a n95b.
and now a htc hd2 leo.


----------



## UZR10278 (Jul 19, 2011)

My 1st was MT3G, Now I have MT4G. Waiting on Nexus 3!


----------



## lars982 (Jul 19, 2011)

1st nokia E65 :\


----------



## bloodhunter112 (Jul 19, 2011)

Mine was the HTC Legend.


----------



## vbetts (Jul 19, 2011)

Blackberry Curve 8330.

Wasn't a bad phone, but it didn't meet my needs.


----------



## tcheck8 (Jul 19, 2011)

BlackBerry Curve 8330. Never ever going back.


----------



## searzy8 (Jul 19, 2011)

HTC Touch Diamond - LOVE IT!

Just got an HTC Touch HD Blackstone - LOVE IT!

BUT

Would like (pay) a developer to build a custom rom for it...


----------



## james60007 (Jul 19, 2011)

Nokia 7650


----------



## bryanoid (Jul 19, 2011)

droid eris.  lots of issues.  slow and buggy but really fun rooting and messing around with

Sent from my Incredible 2 using XDA App


----------



## Dripz167 (Jul 19, 2011)

Sidekick LX 2007.... in 2010


----------



## shadewolf (Jul 19, 2011)

The first iPhone, which I returned a week later and went back to my Verizon flip phones


----------



## Izzydroolin (Jul 19, 2011)

G1.... I still have it too.


----------



## lude219 (Jul 20, 2011)

HTC diamond.

Yeeeaaaaa buddddyyy!


----------



## mike21pr (Jul 20, 2011)

HTC Mogul..... I felt so powerful having it


----------



## galaxys (Jul 20, 2011)

See my Signature....


----------



## joerkc (Jul 20, 2011)

My first was the Sidekick I suppose... but really SMART phone would be the XV6800...slow POS, lol. Upgraded less than a year later to the Omnia, then the Droid Incredible, and getting an X2 on Thursday.


----------



## Jasonhunterx (Jul 20, 2011)

Samsung Vibrant first year in smartphone game happy 2 be here. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## dmouse81 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nokia N70, god knows how long ago, was probably around 6 or 7 years ago now


----------



## kuroihoshi (Jul 20, 2011)

motorola mpx200


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## magiconthetire (Jul 20, 2011)

Audiovox SMT5600 

Sent from my Dell Venue using XDA App


----------



## sfaznspeedster (Jul 20, 2011)

Palm Centro


----------



## bymotion (Jul 20, 2011)

My first smartphone was a chinese knockoff replica iPhone lol


----------



## gmietzner (Jul 20, 2011)

Nokia Nuron..
I hated it!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## wayde187 (Jul 20, 2011)

Blackberry 8900. Then G1 soon after. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## xSunny (Jul 20, 2011)

Im not sure if you would call this a smartphone but the Sidekick 2 lmfao


----------



## andytian007 (Jul 20, 2011)

dopod 818 

I'm using Milestone2 now.


----------



## The-Captain (Jul 20, 2011)

Droid Incredible

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Unksi (Jul 20, 2011)

Nokia E65.


----------



## graphic1982 (Jul 20, 2011)

Samsung Transform

now i have an Evo 4G


----------



## SpacelySprokets (Jul 20, 2011)

Motorola Q


----------



## yiannisthegreek (Jul 20, 2011)

My first "smartphone" was a Blackberry (was a work phone) and I dont remember the model number or anything. It was blue and was circa 2002 ish.

From there I used "dumbphones" for personal use until 2009 when I got myself a Samsung Omnia i910.

I have been a "smart/superphone" user ever since...


----------



## jasonleb1 (Jul 20, 2011)

The first iPhone about 6 months after it's launch *hides behind a big rock*


----------



## MissyThinks (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a samsung rogue (I dont think they even make it anymore) I also don't know if it's even considered a smartphone?


----------



## lolish3k (Jul 20, 2011)

*Desire HD*

Desire HD is my first and still using it  my baby


----------



## tehswift (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't know that I would consider it smart, but my first was the Blackberry 8830


----------



## Airfaire (Jul 20, 2011)

some at&t phone by htc. it was purchased in 2008 and one of the earliest to have a 3g antenna...


----------



## alindyrig (Jul 20, 2011)

HTC Leo (HD2) Gingerbread SD Flash


----------



## trance728 (Jul 20, 2011)

I had the HTC Mogul, I enjoyed the slide out keyboard, but running on Windows back then sucked, thank you Android


----------



## RyonanGT (Jul 20, 2011)

My first smartphone is Nokia n70 running on Symbian S60v2 before the version number reboot if i remember correctly...


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## LagunaCid (Jul 20, 2011)

Started with E71, quickly moved to N97 Mini though.


----------



## KennyCap (Jul 21, 2011)

Hero CDMA and I never even rooted. Great phone though my friend still has it.


----------



## Eyeronik (Jul 21, 2011)

Just got my first last week. Samsung Captivate


----------



## jeff72k (Jul 21, 2011)

T-Mobile G1

Still going too...


----------



## osaeed (Jul 21, 2011)

First smart phone? HTC DREAM/G1 and still using it with Super E.

Man, I love the keyboard!


----------



## AdmnGT (Jul 21, 2011)

If the BlackBerry Pearl counts as a "smart"phone then that would be it.  Otherwise HTC Touch Pro 2 is it.


----------



## Matt James (Jul 21, 2011)

HTC Aria and now the Inspire


----------



## darkmage93 (Jul 21, 2011)

nokia n70


----------



## flflfl (Jul 21, 2011)

nokia 3210


----------



## kuraikaze (Jul 21, 2011)

HTC Desire.

For years I was using a basic `dumb` cheapo Nokia or Samsung, saying that I had no need for any of the advanced stuff a smartphone would do.

Now I've got one I've changed my mind 180 degrees


----------



## jackhooper (Jul 21, 2011)

my first smart phone ... Nokia 9210


----------



## jharvey24 (Jul 21, 2011)

Mine was the blackberry pearl, storm, eris, droid x, then the fascinate.  Looking forward to the s2!

Sent from a glitched cm7 fascinate.


----------



## devine might (Jul 21, 2011)

most people start with nokia


----------



## Eiswuxe (Jul 22, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S I9000
Dont know how I could have lived without a Smartphone before


----------



## Lord_Technics (Jul 22, 2011)

*Samsung Galaxy S I9000*

Hey 
First smartphone was Samsung Galaxy S I 9000 

I really like this Handy...


----------



## LTU (Jul 22, 2011)

HTC Wildfire... in 2011. L0L!


----------



## feletoch (Jul 22, 2011)

Acer Liquid (S100). I just start using smart fone, and android is my first choice


----------



## Kindatired (Jul 22, 2011)

Nokia E71. Before that I had a Sony w810i, moto razor, Nokia 6500 slide and my first personal phone was a Siemens C65. When I was a kid my mom owned both a moto brick phone and motos first flip phone that I got to use sometimes. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA Premium App


----------



## Solf (Jul 22, 2011)

My first smartphone was HTC Hero.

Loved it -- and still would've used it if it had faster processor and LED flashlight (err... flash).


----------



## runeazn (Jul 22, 2011)

none yet, as my iphone 3gs is my bros 
but i am asking myself get the Nexus S or the HTC evo 3D


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## unixunderground (Jul 22, 2011)

A chinese CECT P168 (iPhone Clone)


----------



## demogear (Jul 22, 2011)

lg optimus 2x


----------



## amarriner (Jul 22, 2011)

My first smartphone is my current one: HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## Invisibility (Jul 22, 2011)

POS blackberry. 

Sent from my virgin EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## trurl3 (Jul 22, 2011)

My first one is Motorola Defy. I'm still exlporing...


----------



## aaa (Jul 22, 2011)

My first (perhaps) smartphone is Nokia N-Gage (i dunno if this can be considered also a smartphone due its Symbian)
or
if not then, my first (real) smartphone is O2 XDA-Terra (this should be good enough to be called smartphone for its WM)


----------



## andrea90rm (Jul 22, 2011)

the indestructible nokia 3330


----------



## RMXO (Jul 22, 2011)

My first smartphone was the Nokia 3650, I think I still have that brick somewhere.


----------



## dw4yn3 (Jul 22, 2011)

nokia 6600


----------



## Blacktruck (Jul 22, 2011)

Still loving my Eris!


----------



## prank1 (Jul 22, 2011)

XDA II back in 2006.
My brother gave it to me, and ever since, I have been selling and upgrading to newer and newer PDAs


----------



## gvarner (Jul 23, 2011)

I got the BB pearl in red an man was it slow but useful.


----------



## NoctMonster (Jul 23, 2011)

a ****ing nextel


----------



## rayado (Jul 23, 2011)

An iphone 3g :/

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## only1battman (Jul 23, 2011)

A very simple Moto Droid X.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## mpgrimes (Jul 23, 2011)

My HTC Hero, and still using it.


----------



## tekgurl (Jul 23, 2011)

iPhone, the very 1st one with the aluminum back.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA Premium App


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmm, the question is, what you define as a Smartphone... If it's the internet stuff, I guess it was a Sharp GX-30... Great phone at the time


----------



## cez81 (Jul 23, 2011)

Some crappy NEC back in 2004, chucked it in the bin after a few months and got a Nokia symbian device instead.


----------



## hax1 (Jul 23, 2011)

nokia 7650


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## Söthi (Jul 23, 2011)

Hagenuk MT 2000. Thats 23 years ago. Only Telefon, sms ans Tetris 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## h0ng (Jul 23, 2011)

My first smartphone was the SE M600i.. what a ****ty phone


----------



## tommyinhi27 (Jul 23, 2011)

*Tmobile g1 "htc test phone"*

I received G1 with the tmob g1 RC-29 rom, although the devices bootloader was unlocked and had superuser permissions as well as telnet, I was dumbfounded at the time of what the devices pros and cons where especially stock.
  Although when I got my very first OTA I walked into a hospital and my phone was never the same! I have searched an low to find a ADP1 ever since, some have heard of em, I have tried to entertain the idea of how to unbrick a "hardbrick" it seems to be a "hoax" I've even started a site to get peoples opinions.


----------



## sorcsr (Jul 23, 2011)

My first smartphone was a OpenMoko Neo Freerunner *g*


----------



## Jotokun (Jul 23, 2011)

Samsung Blackjack II. Although I got it without a data plan (back then AT&T didnt do IMEI scanning and I didnt buy it at an AT&T store so it never got added at the time) so it was little more than a fancy dumbphone.


----------



## Product F(RED) (Jul 23, 2011)

iPhone 2G -> HTC G1 -> Samsung Intercept (worst phone EVER) -> HTC Evo 4G -> HTC Evo 3D / Samsung Nexus S 4G


----------



## faiyyaz (Jul 23, 2011)

Mine is xperia x10 mini pro..  quite late.. Haha..


----------



## bsharitt (Jul 23, 2011)

Palm Treo 755p on Sprint. Holy crap was that a hefty phone.


----------



## evilcuber (Jul 23, 2011)

Nokia 3220b (not really sure if thats a smartphone) or HTC ELF


----------



## cordaylec (Jul 23, 2011)

Tmobile Wing.  Didn't know what I had at the time.


----------



## shoefactory (Jul 23, 2011)

*1st Smartphone*

HTC Touch on Alltel back in 2007.
WM6! had a stylus that pulled out the side for quick texting on the little qwerty touch screen keyboard.


----------



## Wisshie (Jul 23, 2011)

Nokia N73  also started late but it was and still is a great phone.


----------



## Malcolm Reed (Jul 23, 2011)

My first smartphone is Xperia X10 mini pro. I use it now.


----------



## imileimile (Jul 23, 2011)

Sony Ericsson P1i


----------



## avathor (Jul 23, 2011)

my first Phone was a Nokia Communicator. 
To Big and to heavy.


----------



## oriveradel (Jul 23, 2011)

My was htc tytn 2 cameras, heavy still sort of works

Sent from I897 capy running Apex 8.2 from Canada


----------



## parios (Jul 24, 2011)

HTC HD7. My first phone was the Samsung Gravity. Piece of junk.

-Griffin CEO of Parios


----------



## novafoundry (Jul 24, 2011)

The Droid was my first smart phone.  Managed to dodge carrying a blackberry for work.. Barely.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using XDA App


----------



## SmokeyMcBong (Jul 24, 2011)

my first and current smarphone is my HTC Desire HD  ,ive had 3 blackberry's prior to this beauty and i gotta say ive never looked back.
even the ROM modding/themeing is way more fun to do with Android than it ever was on blackberry OS 5/6 



----------------------------------------------------------------
*“Strange women lying in ponds distributing swords is no basis for a system of government!”*
_Monty Python and the Holy Grail (1975)_​


----------



## bx19 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nokia 6600

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using XDA App


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2011)

t-mobile g1, sold it 6 months later


----------



## markapowell (Jul 24, 2011)

TheAmazingDave said:


> Kyocera QCP6035

Click to collapse



lolololololol


----------



## markapowell (Jul 24, 2011)

Nothing fancy.  I had to talk my wife into letting me get it.  It was the Blackberry Curve 8330 with the trackball.  UG!! that damn trackball.


----------



## phanindrak (Jul 24, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 6681.. that was my first phone too.
Bought it with my first salary


----------



## waydaddym (Jul 24, 2011)

Mogul 6700 running windows 6.x . Flashed it too. Thanks to Mighty Mike. Wow thats been a while.


----------



## nicolas.b (Jul 24, 2011)

A qtek wizard, le gen da ry


----------



## Rominucka (Jul 24, 2011)

My first smartphone was the Samsung Galaxy Indulge.

My current one is.....
Sent from my Samsung Droid Charge: Stock EE4

My future smartphone will either be the Verizon Galaxy S 2 or some other wonderful 4G-LTE device that Samsung makes


----------



## snoopy1e11 (Jul 24, 2011)

Pocket PC 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## TastyTorge (Jul 24, 2011)

my first device was the HTC Desire. But two months ago, I won a LG x2 (P990/Optimus Speed) [first dualcore smartphone] on an tech-blog


----------



## Xairo (Jul 24, 2011)

HTC Blue Angel (XDA 3)

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Premium App


----------



## marinos2000 (Jul 24, 2011)

htc hd


----------



## devjunk (Jul 24, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## Shahaf.vodi (Jul 24, 2011)

Nokia 9110 Communicator, somwhere in 1998

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Wassilis7 (Jul 24, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S I9000


----------



## Zheiko (Jul 24, 2011)

Nokia 7650 back in 2001

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## werex (Jul 24, 2011)

my first smartphone was the htc desire..


----------



## Waninkoko (Jul 24, 2011)

HTC Hero, the first and the last one... atm


----------



## Dark Mage66 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hoista said:


> Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000
> 
> Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.
> 
> Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!

Click to collapse



Aha that's nice, a Nokia Smartphone was one of the first smartphones to come out, so you started pretty early . My first smartphone device was the HTC T-Mobile G1. I didn't like how Bulky it was though, and it wasn't very pocket friendly. However, it made me interested on Android.


----------



## Dara` (Jul 24, 2011)

Nokia n95, got it when it was released . Was it back at 2007? Now running with Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## doctormac (Jul 24, 2011)

Treo 650

-Rob


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## majko11293 (Jul 24, 2011)

my first smartphone was HTC Desire


----------



## flaviobd (Jul 24, 2011)

sony ericsson xperia x8


----------



## wolverine423 (Jul 25, 2011)

Samsung SCH-i760


----------



## JGAGNON10 (Jul 25, 2011)

htc hero cdma....upgrade to nexus s


----------



## austinaries (Jul 25, 2011)

iPhone 3GS, in recovery from the cult of Apple.


----------



## monkeychef (Jul 25, 2011)

Evo 4G.

Really wanted the G1, but was denied the privilege


----------



## TheHypebeast (Jul 25, 2011)

My first smart phone was the HTC Wizard also known as the T-Mobile MDA, great phone still have it as the back up up up phone


----------



## MUSCULATURE (Jul 25, 2011)

Motorola Q, I think it was called was my first "smart" phone. Now Im rockin the HTC Thunderbolt!


----------



## reignofernie (Jul 25, 2011)

It was an HTC something or another, it was white and wasn't the greatest of phones. The second was a samsung rouge and it wasn't smart at all. it was very dumb!


----------



## XXCoder (Jul 25, 2011)

Probably Sidekick2 if that counts. If not, Blackberry 8830.


----------



## rootfan (Jul 25, 2011)

*palm*

Ahh big in the good old days when palm was palm and not HP webos. My first smartphone was the palm Treo 600. Then the 650 and finally the the palm Treo 700 with windows mobile. It is weried to think how old these phones are now


----------



## floating_point_unit (Jul 25, 2011)

Ahh I had good old Nokia E65 - symbian in all it's glory back then.


----------



## Showtime7 (Jul 25, 2011)

*HTC Titan*

My first was the HTC Titan, through a local carrier nTelos... Man, if that phone had about twice the RAM it had and better support from nTelos I'd have kept it another year. But I ended up going to T-Mobile for the Touch Pro 2 after a few months. I've had 5 HTCs now and counting!


----------



## MrRage (Jul 25, 2011)

SE K700
Is it a smartphone actually?


----------



## debernardis (Jul 25, 2011)

Started with the Nokia 9000, then all the Communicators up the E90; the SE P800; then the Nokia 770, N800, N810, and N900.
Now, Galaxy Tab!

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Carlos_Manuel (Jul 25, 2011)

my firs smartphone was Samsung Jét GT-S8000/3 TouchWiz OS
ad now I editing Android ROMs for Samsung Jét JetDroid


----------



## figgyfig (Jul 25, 2011)

My first smartphone was a Helio lol... I think it was consider a smartphone. If not, my first was the G1.


----------



## ExMM (Jul 25, 2011)

GSM HTC Hero! (and still..)


----------



## Serious_Beans (Jul 25, 2011)

My first smartphone was an iPhone 3gs


----------



## sushengchieh (Jul 25, 2011)

Treo 650


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## spencer88 (Jul 25, 2011)

My first smartphone was the BlackBerry Curve 8330 on Sprint, seems so ancient when I upgraded to the HTC EVO 4G (I know have the EVO 3D)


----------



## hohios (Jul 25, 2011)

My first, ehm... was an HTC Touch with Windows Mobile 6.0. Ouch!


----------



## Kelsier (Jul 25, 2011)

Blackberry Curve, I thought it was amazing when i first got it. I later realized it was a POS lol


----------



## jesusprice (Jul 25, 2011)

First smartphone the Treo Pro

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Dkj7777 (Jul 25, 2011)

The very first tmobile sidekick


----------



## Aztecbandit (Jul 25, 2011)

Samsung Captivate 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## Mirciulikkk (Jul 25, 2011)

Galaxy S. <3


----------



## willverduzco (Jul 25, 2011)

My Smartphone History:

1. Some phallic-looking Nokia phone.
2. Motorola MPX200
3. HTC Wizard (in the form of Cingular 8125)
4. Nexus One
5. Nexus S (Limited Edition)


----------



## xVehemencityx (Jul 25, 2011)

My first was an OG Droid.  Now I have a Droid 2 Global.


----------



## fcabana (Jul 25, 2011)

My first smartphone was an HTC Hero, a good mobile phone, well a good smartphone jeje


----------



## zoso28 (Jul 25, 2011)

Samsung SCH-i730

Samsung's first PDA phone with EV-DO, first with a QWERTY mini-keyboard, and first with built-in wi-fi.

Remember the days of retractable antennas.


----------



## slash2378 (Jul 25, 2011)

Motorola A1000


----------



## Irff (Jul 25, 2011)

Samsung Black Jack


----------



## illatwill (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh man haha a Motorola MpX220.  I loved that phone too, but it stopped charging after a while and it had to go!


----------



## XDA-TheMac (Jul 26, 2011)

A Motorola Milestone that I got a month ago,

Sent from my Milestone using XDA App


----------



## juzz86 (Jul 26, 2011)

God this place makes me feel old. 

If we're being technical, I had a Nokia 7650 when it was released. I saved for two years to get it, back in 2002 or 2003. Cost $900. First colour screen Nokia running S60 v1.

In terms of 'modern' smartphones: iPAQ 6310. Then a HERMES. Then backwards to a Treo 600. Then about 350 others. Now a Sensation.


----------



## remuseu (Jul 26, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy mini (had it for 1 month..gave it to my lil brother) now i have Motorola Defy (green lense sadly)


----------



## pudgybunnyBry (Jul 26, 2011)

In comparison to the Exhibit, the Nokia 5230 doesn't really seem much like a smart phone. That IS what my first smartphone though!


----------



## liltrip74 (Jul 26, 2011)

HTC 6700, I know i got in the game late


----------



## JavyC89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hehe..

Mine was Xperia 10

Then I replaced it with an iPhone 4

And now I have a Samsung Galaxy SII i9100 

xD


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## sjache (Jul 26, 2011)

2010: HTC Wildfire
2011: a happier me with Nexus S


----------



## Wolosyks (Jul 26, 2011)

*GoodOle RIM*

Blackberry 9630...THE BRICK!!!


----------



## jmsource (Jul 26, 2011)

My first smartphone is sony erricson x1


----------



## TacoRepairMan (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't think it is considered a smartphone, but it was one like this:








I pwned snake on that phone!  My first semi-smartphone was the Samsung Eternity


----------



## haree (Jul 26, 2011)

hi
my first Smart Phone was HTC 3400 aka gene(i had a lot of fun with this one and still regret disposing it ) Win Mo 6, then its was the  HTC touch 3G aka Jade Wim MO 6.1
what now u can see my sign


----------



## adrian2b4u (Jul 26, 2011)

*Wow thats a tuff one*

My first one i believe was a windows 5 smartphone i believe made by HTC( was a little flip no touchscreen but really smart )


----------



## lineagesum (Jul 26, 2011)

i9000 for sure!


----------



## ballasdontcry (Jul 26, 2011)

nexus s.  yes for real.

unfortunately was bounded by carrier contracts so the last phone before my current nexus s was the SE k850i... gotta say that was a huge upgrade.


----------



## Stanley412 (Jul 26, 2011)

first and only smartphone I ever had is the samsung fascinate and now on cmy with glitch kernal im loving it. free too!


----------



## Dragon_son (Jul 26, 2011)

mine is motorola DEFY, i don't have a smartphone before


----------



## a2597 (Jul 26, 2011)

Took me quite some time, but finally joined the smart phone ranks with an Iphone 4. (Which was jailbroken shortly after I got home from the store)

Not a bad device...after you jailbreak it.


----------



## JohnnieK123 (Jul 26, 2011)

iphone, my first and only.


----------



## vkmaxx (Jul 26, 2011)

My first smartphone was T-Mobile SDA on Windows Mobile 5





...then Nokia N73 -> SE P1i -> Samsung i5700


----------



## ed_brd (Jul 26, 2011)

Blackberry 8330

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## psior (Jul 26, 2011)

Nokia 3650, the one with the rounded keyboard ;-)


----------



## runeazn (Jul 27, 2011)

if a lg cookie is called smartphone i had it


----------



## Jayedamina (Jul 27, 2011)

i still have my HTC dash, that's when my ORD began


----------



## Nilurun (Jul 27, 2011)

Curve 8900, in someways its better than my G2 I have now.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Jul 27, 2011)

My first smartphone was the XDA II






I have since been using smartphones..


----------



## Braneless (Jul 27, 2011)

Palm Centro. How the hell did i surf so much on that tiny ass screen lol.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## Kennn01 (Jul 27, 2011)

Motorola E680i, beast phone.

Then, Motorola A1200, T Mobile Wing, iPhone 2G, T Mobile MyTouch 3G Slide, T Mobile G2.


----------



## rladkins25 (Jul 27, 2011)

Plan treo 600

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## Moystard (Jul 27, 2011)

A HTC SPV C500, a branded Orange phone running Windows Mobile 5...


----------



## monkey1883 (Jul 27, 2011)

Samsung Mesmerize 

Sent from my Samsung Mesmerize


----------



## astron1985 (Jul 27, 2011)

samsung galaxy ace


----------



## RhymeP (Jul 27, 2011)

nokia n73 ME, it had a good potential,


----------



## joohoo340 (Jul 27, 2011)

Ive never had one


----------



## MaEdCo (Jul 27, 2011)

Acer Liquid E


----------



## ruffneckZeVo (Jul 27, 2011)

MotoQ

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## thetinybus (Jul 27, 2011)

treo 650.  the antenna nub needs to make a come back


----------



## romanatuatasi (Jul 27, 2011)

I had the palm OS in 2005. On of the first touch screens.


----------



## shakingbrave (Jul 27, 2011)

Motorola MPX220. The Dialer app always crashed, go figure, but I had it for at least a year. Didn't touch smartphones again till the HTC Tilt, at which point I gave up on WinMo and got an iPhone (Android lover now for the record).


----------



## YetAnother (Jul 28, 2011)

Mine was Palm TREO 650. Everything else up until that point fell short. I used to keep my phone separate from my handheld, a Sony PEG T615c .


----------



## Eddie Bombay (Jul 28, 2011)

Moto Backflip


----------



## dooley19 (Jul 28, 2011)

My first smart phone was the HP iPAQ H6315 PDA Pocket PC Phone Edition


----------



## existenz404 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Mine was a Nokia N95*

My first phone was a Nokia N95 and i loved it..did what it was supposed to


----------



## metamasterplay (Jul 28, 2011)

HTC blackstone, never been much of a smartphone fan but now I'm charmed


----------



## gustavo.rocha (Jul 28, 2011)

*Smartphones*

I had the Nokia 6120c then Nokia E71.

Now I own a Motorola Defy moded with MotoGinger 2.3.4 (5th test) http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1156855

The ROM is working great for me. There's almost no bugs on it.
I chose this ROM instead of CM7 due to the lack of WIFI Hotspot (Infrastructure mode) on CM7.

I really wanna help making this ROM better but I need the 10 posts first...


----------



## jonathanljs (Jul 28, 2011)

HTC Hero. First and only!


----------



## pgill34 (Jul 28, 2011)

Invisibility said:


> POS blackberry.
> 
> Sent from my virgin EVO using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dito

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## butman0 (Jul 28, 2011)

My Desire HD.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## Che34 (Jul 28, 2011)

HTC Hero since 18 months and still have it !!!! And it's better and better thanks to Elelinux


----------



## NrootN (Jul 28, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## Torth (Jul 28, 2011)

Good Old HTC G2. Love this phone!


----------



## rondadon (Jul 28, 2011)

Motorola Milestone....

I love it...But not the Bootloader!!! Baaaaad Bootloader!!!


----------



## rjax (Jul 28, 2011)

The OG Droid I'm still using but plan to replace when the Bionic comes out, assuming the Bionic lives up to the hype...


----------



## baeckerman83 (Jul 29, 2011)

My first Smartphone was a HTC Wallaby alos known as T-Mobile MDA with Windows Mobile I think I've bougth it 2006 or before.


----------



## Manifold0 (Jul 29, 2011)

HTC Thunderbolt

I'm very happy with Android so far, much better than the iPhones I've played with


----------



## sweetnsour (Jul 29, 2011)

LG OPTIMUS T
entry-level, but custom roms just make it a lot better


----------



## The Albatross (Jul 29, 2011)

Droid 2 is my first.


----------



## hunter44 (Jul 29, 2011)

O.K., I'ill play.  Mine was a Nokia Communicator 9000 acquired in 1998. Have had all the communicators since. Tried Sony Ericsson P800 in 2002. Oh my; this question makes me feel oooold


----------



## imdatslaya (Jul 29, 2011)

Sad to say it was the Motorola backflip

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Grundoko (Jul 29, 2011)

First smartphone was a Blackberry Curve 8330. Hated it the whole time I had it, the device itself is nice, but the Blackberry operating system is terrible in my opinion.

Went straight from that to my current HTC Desire Z, which I've been loving. Currently running Cyanogenmod 7.1.0 RC-1. Feels so great to have a terminal emulator on my phone


----------



## lmcdesign (Jul 29, 2011)

Mine was a motorola droid ... a good phone.


----------



## OverlordBubbles (Jul 29, 2011)

Desire! Still have it! Before this was a Sony Ericcsson thing.


----------



## adaba (Jul 29, 2011)

N97! I miss the internal 32 gb so much... Why did I have to use it in the rain 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA App


----------



## misterright321 (Jul 29, 2011)

the samsung omnia where i put android on


----------



## HotMykeul (Jul 29, 2011)

iPhone 3GS 16Go but now i have Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## dissolid (Jul 29, 2011)

samsung galaxy S, now HDH


----------



## S.A.W (Jul 29, 2011)

Spice Mi-410


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## huzhfang (Jul 29, 2011)

moto defy, upgrading from Nokia 3500c. Android is just awesome!


----------



## codyellow (Jul 29, 2011)

sony ericsson x10


----------



## Tanri (Jul 29, 2011)

SE xperia mini pro, still got it, just installed FroyoBread from this site, worked a charm


----------



## DexDroid86 (Jul 29, 2011)

Samsung Blackjack. i thought that phone was a beast at the time


----------



## espekia (Jul 29, 2011)

iPhone 3Gs back in June last year.
Went straight to that from a Sony Ericsson feature phone, such a difference.
Although, I did already have an iPod touch so it wasn't entirely new.

Got a SGS2 now. Pretty much as big an improvement over the iPhone than the iPhone was over the Sony Ericsson.


----------



## saransh kataria (Jul 29, 2011)

nokia 6600


----------



## mikelebz (Jul 29, 2011)

HTC Aria.  and still have it! 

Upgrade in April...going to miss such a tiny phone...


----------



## redjupri (Jul 30, 2011)

The first phone I used is Nokia E50

sent from my ACE
powered by INDONESIA CODEROM


----------



## taxus13 (Jul 30, 2011)

My first "Smartphone" was a Nokia 6120c. Then I switched to the Nokia E51, now I am happy with my HTC Sensation :>


----------



## checkbox111 (Jul 30, 2011)

HTC HD2  I've never hated anything so much i my life.
If the world was to end in 10 minutes and i new where the designers of that ****er lived, i'd slot the ****ing lot of them for bringing such missery to my life


----------



## denimdan (Jul 30, 2011)

I guess you could classify a BB World as a smartphone. That lasted 3 months before I tired of the nonsense that is BlackBerry. Obama on a Droid incredible rooted running CM7. Loving it.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Jake33108 (Jul 30, 2011)

My first phone labeled as a "Smartphone" was a Samsung Eternity, hardly "smart" compared to anything now.


----------



## northarkansaschaser (Jul 30, 2011)

Lg incite....lol took it back within thirty days....next one and still have it but don't use it was italian version milestone...got into android haven't looked back and drug wife into them also

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## dannydro (Jul 30, 2011)

G1 android form the being (tmobile rep talked me in to getting it)  

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## dritz33 (Jul 30, 2011)

Motorola Droid X.... still have it now, have only had it for about 3 months 

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA Premium App


----------



## shot84 (Jul 30, 2011)

Htc Hero..........
Now Htc Senastion...


----------



## cheatman (Jul 30, 2011)

My first smartphone was the first ancestor of the current HTC 7 Pro. The HTC wizard (2005), which was never released by HTC in the first place, but under various brand names. Used it for reading news online, hw keyboard, office stuff and watching movies online.

Works perfectly even now. About 3 years ago, I placed it into its original packaging along with all accessories and replaced it with an N97. Same happened to that phone, when I got the SGS2. 

The SGS2 will be my last smartphone. I have replaced them with pocket-able tablets (7''), therefore I have no other needs from a phone except to call and SMS ppl. Now I have a dual SIM phone with outrageous battery life for day to day phone use (Nokia X1-01). 

RIP smartphones, after 6 years! Back to the ancestral roots (first phone was Motorola Timeport P7389 - excellent phone FTW!)

C.


----------



## Frustratez (Jul 30, 2011)

a nokia engage LOL


----------



## show-p1984 (Jul 31, 2011)

HTC Hero. Unbranded. Still loving it.


----------



## aFo3262 (Jul 31, 2011)

Xperia X1. That was a great looking phone..300+ppi too.


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## Lt.Fury (Jul 31, 2011)

I had a Samsung F480, but i dont consider it smart, in any way.

My second is my Nexus One <3


----------



## theinfamousdrew (Jul 31, 2011)

Blackberry 7290


----------



## RyNkA (Jul 31, 2011)

Blackberry 8110 => HTC legend => HTC Desire Z => going nowhere....


----------



## larry2513 (Jul 31, 2011)

Blackberry 8100, 8330,then a 9650 finally had enuff battery pulls went to a g2x to a sensation left tmobile over crappy phones went to Sprint loving my EVO 4G.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## zakoo2 (Jul 31, 2011)

motorola defy 

Sent from my MB525 using XDA Premium App


----------



## lineagesum (Jul 31, 2011)

i love my i9000

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## 937dytboi (Jul 31, 2011)

Samsung SPH-I330


Sent from my Venue Pro using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Rob45 (Jul 31, 2011)

iPhone 1.... it was a time of falling inlove...


----------



## reverie7 (Jul 31, 2011)

Just got me SE X8 in April. Lotsa little problems here and there but I've grown to love the cranky little bastard. Especially after I got it to run 2.2 (thx racht)


----------



## Pitrino (Jul 31, 2011)

mine was a nokia 5800!!fantastic


----------



## jajuan (Jul 31, 2011)

T mobile dash


----------



## Raboragaroo (Jul 31, 2011)

T-Mobile G2x


----------



## TVTV (Jul 31, 2011)

HTC Touch 3G, also known as Jade.


----------



## turutk (Jul 31, 2011)

nokia 6600, it had its days


----------



## jfairley (Jul 31, 2011)

Blackberry Curve 8350. Miss that physical keyboard


----------



## MAsterokki (Jul 31, 2011)

Qtek S110, lovely phone for it's time


----------



## trail1091 (Aug 1, 2011)

N3650 with S60v1..


----------



## couchlock (Aug 1, 2011)

*good old days*

BB 7100 picked up in 4th flr basement where the IT room was, lol


----------



## Crashdamage (Aug 1, 2011)

HTC G1 (Dream)

Sent from a HTC G2


----------



## vmbgap (Aug 1, 2011)

HTC Touch Pro


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## matejm1994 (Aug 1, 2011)

My first phone was Nokia 5800 XM, good phone, but tomorrow I will get HTC Sensation. (Yes, it was very hard to leave Nokia). =)


----------



## contactsonia (Aug 1, 2011)

My first smartphone was Cingular 8125 (Windows Phone) and tomorrow I am getting Dell Streak.. my first Android phone


----------



## Android_NooBee (Aug 1, 2011)

My first was a Palm Pro. . Windows version


----------



## Bandin03 (Aug 2, 2011)

The original iPhone...can't believe I spent $400 on that thing. And that was after lambasting the idea of a touchscreen phone for the months leading up to release. All it took was about 2 minutes of playing with a co-worker's iPhone before I had to have one.


----------



## Chris_84 (Aug 2, 2011)

My first was Nokia 3210. Think it was 1999 or 2000. Anybody remember that?  When i got a Nokia 7610. My first Smartphonelike thing.  When i got a Samsung SGH- A800. When another samsung with camera but still trash. Back again to Nokia for a few month (can't remember the name). When i got my first "high class" handy, Sony Ericsson K 800 i. It crashes 4 times in 2 years.  After that Sony Ericsson Xperia 1. And now I'm happy this my Galaxy S. And I already know what gonna be my next phone. Samsung Galaxy S3 in 2012. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## thefinaldegree (Aug 2, 2011)

My first was my HTC Hero, which I currently use.
Only my second phone though, my first was a Motorola V550, haha.


----------



## GuestK00146 (Aug 2, 2011)

HTC Magic. Now I have the HTC Desire Z. Magic was great though, compact size and good enough performance for a phone I guess.


----------



## kakagi (Aug 2, 2011)

nokia 6600


----------



## raidsams (Aug 2, 2011)

I had a blackberry bold 9000 and it was just replaced with the desire.  Oh i miss QWERTY 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Premium App


----------



## E-B (Aug 2, 2011)

Funny, something I never realized but what I just found out on Wikipedia. My first smartphone was a T-Mobile MDA II which is apparently a T-Mobile branded HTC Himalaya. I never knew it was made by HTC, kind of funny to realize the the second smart-phone I got is also a HTC (which is my current Desire).


----------



## hackint0sh (Aug 2, 2011)

Nokia 9210i! It had an black-white display outside and inside a "bright" 4096 coloured-display 

Yeah, if you wanna use the camera with this device, it was like vga-resolution and you had to insert it through connector.. 


Then 3 years later came my Nokia 9300, nearly parallel there I got my XDA IIi..

That time was quite nice.


----------



## project e46m3 (Aug 2, 2011)

My first smartphone was a Blackberry 7100...then I got a sidekick..LOL


----------



## Geistkrieger (Aug 2, 2011)

T mobile g1 which had stock on it for a total of 15 mins after first boot. Ended that phone with an iteration of CM on it.

Currently on an mt4g running Senseless 1.0


----------



## MaxKnall (Aug 2, 2011)

Nokia 7650. From that point until last year only Symbian phones. And then my first Android device arrived...


----------



## Kiboe (Aug 2, 2011)

Invisibility said:


> POS blackberry.

Click to collapse



storm 1, 2010,  first independant contract, too.


----------



## RGX521 (Aug 2, 2011)

Nokia 5800xm... but my Nexus S is my first phone to actually feel "smart".


----------



## Simi69 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nokia N-Gage


----------



## hydroz_23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Verizon vx6700. Hated that phone and then the vx6800


----------



## tmak22 (Aug 3, 2011)

T-Mobile Wing


----------



## Ace42 (Aug 3, 2011)

G1 on Tmobile, before I was on sprint with the instinct, a fake smartphone.


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## Crust2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Mine was a Nokia n900


----------



## jacobas92 (Aug 3, 2011)

HTC Hero. CDMA, unbranded, went to Alltel. Bad decision.


----------



## lktlkt (Aug 3, 2011)

SE Xperia minipro


----------



## constevens (Aug 3, 2011)

Blackberry, then I moved to the Hero, and now the Evo 3d


----------



## humusx (Aug 3, 2011)

samsung e890


----------



## Zisworg (Aug 3, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy SII, first device, first pleasure


----------



## koolxs (Aug 3, 2011)

Back in february 2004, I bought a NOKIA 6600, if it is considered a smartphone (why not?).
Still works with a BT handsfree (mic is off sometimes) although all these years it fell MANY mANY times!!
And it's got features that new phones are Looooooong away from it.
For example, the joystick was very very handy. If you did a mistake while writing an SMS, you could go back with the J-stick and the previous word was highlighted automatically (with T9 on) and you could do corrections in half second! You cannot do this on touch phones. 
You could do copy paste with the pencil button. Great feature as well!
And also it had the best keyboard ever, because the curvature of the buttons was such that you could type sms even blind fold!!!!
Of course the processor was rather slow at that time, but the same features and OS with a modern processor would be brilliant.


----------



## lamb69 (Aug 3, 2011)

My first phone was a Motorola international 8700 but my first smartphone was a nokia n73


----------



## Anakondarh (Aug 3, 2011)

I would have to say the Sony Ericsson P1, although that phone was anything BUT smart...


----------



## Captainfuzzyface (Aug 3, 2011)

HTC P3300 running Windows mobile 5 in dutch.

A very nice phone at the time but Windows Mobile quickly became outdated.


----------



## enik_fox (Aug 3, 2011)

The moto droid. Still love that phone.


----------



## green007 (Aug 3, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy 3. With custom ROM it is good^^


----------



## voip-now (Aug 3, 2011)

lg optimus one


----------



## Infliciton (Aug 3, 2011)

T-Mobile Mytouch, I wouldn't call it smart though....had to put Cyanogen to make it decent

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## THUDUK (Aug 3, 2011)

Casio em500


----------



## theos0o (Aug 3, 2011)

Nokia 6600


----------



## vapotrini (Aug 3, 2011)

I-Mate Jam


----------



## Sadsleeper (Aug 3, 2011)

It's still is my smartphone Xperia x10 mini pro  thought it will be a crappy one but with the new rom it's amazing


----------



## infamousteeboy (Aug 3, 2011)

Blackberry Pearl 

Sent from my Vanilla Ice.Cream Evo using the XDA app


----------



## 212121 (Aug 3, 2011)

gaslaxy s2


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## Lampe26 (Aug 3, 2011)

HTC HD2 i love it dab dab dab


----------



## xsillian (Aug 3, 2011)

Mda vario.... Loved it. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## ChuckNorrisTheSecond (Aug 3, 2011)

This gorgeous Sony Ericsson x10!

Sent from my X10 TripNMiUI-Iris using XDA App


----------



## Cuppeerr (Aug 3, 2011)

Samsung Blackjack 2!
it was ok


----------



## Locusta83 (Aug 3, 2011)

I believe it was a tytn II, loooooong time ago!


----------



## kyut (Aug 3, 2011)

tmobile dash


----------



## rollmops6 (Aug 3, 2011)

My first was the SE X10i

Sent from my X10i and sorry for my English I hope you understand me *


----------



## gruenky (Aug 4, 2011)

Blacktruck said:


> Still loving my Eris!

Click to collapse




htc hd 2


----------



## Reaver027 (Aug 4, 2011)

Well if a Samsung SGH-F480i counts as a real smart phone then that would be it.
Otherwise it would be a Samsung Galaxy Ace since i just replaced my F480i.


----------



## JamesDisbrow (Aug 4, 2011)

HTC Touch Pro2. Still love that phone. WinMo6.x wasn't so bad, just needed way more RAM.


----------



## tannerzion (Aug 4, 2011)

LG Optimus V.

I had a smartphone-ish-thingy that had a resistive screen before though, but not Android or a smartphone.


----------



## iNeri (Aug 4, 2011)

Blackberry 8520 and...useless thing, mp4 dont play well, wifi only works whit youtube app and twitter

Now i have a lg optimus one running CM7 and its gooooooood


----------



## rivalcycle971 (Aug 4, 2011)

Just got it today. HTC Sensation. Loving it so far.


----------



## AerialX (Aug 4, 2011)

Nexus S here, liking Android so far though haven't had the time to really play with the hardware yet.


----------



## betovanbuuren (Aug 4, 2011)

My first smart phone was Samsung Galaxy S, great phone btw.


----------



## somecelly (Aug 4, 2011)

Several cellys ago, my first smartphone was the HTC Touch Pro.


----------



## CDKJudoka (Aug 4, 2011)

Crackberry 7250. That thing was a beast!


----------



## Dragon Queen (Aug 4, 2011)

HTC Titan, husband is using it now but he is chomping at the bit for me to get a new phone so he can get my Fuze!


----------



## vit12345 (Aug 4, 2011)

my first one was the Samsung i5700 Galaxy Spica. Now i'm using Captivate and it's great.


----------



## dakunclear (Aug 4, 2011)

good question i think my first was one of the first blackberries then later on the first iphone lol


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## slajk (Aug 4, 2011)

HTC Desire


----------



## mprou (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## soldierforchrist2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Palm Centro


----------



## Isadora (Aug 4, 2011)

My first phone was a Motorola Startac  first smart one was the MPx200 which is still lurking in a drawer somewhere...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## hashemamireh (Aug 4, 2011)

Sony Ericson P990i


----------



## zephiel (Aug 5, 2011)

My first phone is Nokia 3310. Lol. )
My first Smartphone is Xperia X8.


----------



## shintorrent (Aug 5, 2011)

N95 or Dopod 838pro


----------



## wycs (Aug 5, 2011)

Some LG phone that was really bad. KM900 or something.


----------



## bane21 (Aug 5, 2011)

well my first real smartphone is the one i have now the Samsung Galaxy 3. I only had normal cell phones until that one


----------



## manustays (Aug 5, 2011)

Mine was Sony Ericsson G900 (with Symbian UIQ). The first Android phone that I own now is a Wildfire


----------



## user7743 (Aug 5, 2011)

Mine was an HP ipaq 6915


----------



## ianrockqrenz (Aug 5, 2011)

actually my first smartphone is sony ericsson xperia x8, it's cheap and great


----------



## zico_newbie (Aug 5, 2011)

Galaxy mini


----------



## mr.marcus (Aug 5, 2011)

BB 8703e.  It was cool at the time with a loud speaker but BB OS is just crap.


----------



## milai (Aug 5, 2011)

Nokia 5800 )


----------



## rebornishard (Aug 5, 2011)

se g900


----------



## iKrautDroid (Aug 5, 2011)

Ahh...
The good old t-mobile pulse!


----------



## jeriel05 (Aug 5, 2011)

Palm treo 600


----------



## hmiem81 (Aug 5, 2011)

The HTC XV-6800 from Verizon. Had so many problems it got me out of my contract!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## chefron (Aug 5, 2011)

mine was an iphone 3g, but so glad i moved to android


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## mcp1999 (Aug 5, 2011)

HTC desire!


----------



## joelmic (Aug 5, 2011)

mine was a Treo 700w


----------



## choiia (Aug 5, 2011)

My first Smartphone was the HTC Desire S. I like it a lot and i think i keep it as long as possible.


----------



## Muhau (Aug 6, 2011)

mine is xperia x8, until now it's nice with custome rom update

thank's to all xda dev


----------



## filmusikat (Aug 6, 2011)

Palm Centro. Pretty awesome device 

Sent from my MB860 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Roktar (Aug 6, 2011)

nokia N73


----------



## bbackzaa (Aug 6, 2011)

nokia 6630

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## m0rphh (Aug 6, 2011)

Nokia 6120 -> HTC Wildfire -> HTC Desire S


----------



## Morohtar (Aug 6, 2011)

first and only is an optimus s


----------



## cascalheira (Aug 6, 2011)

A lovely Nokia 7650 followed a couple of month later by a Nokia 3650. Symbian seemed so advanced at that time!


----------



## justavillain (Aug 6, 2011)

the bb 8310, then samsung blackjack2, then bb storm, then about 4 different droid phones


----------



## liamhere (Aug 6, 2011)

*Orange SPV classic*

god i sound old 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orange_SPV


----------



## tdad (Aug 6, 2011)

liamhere said:


> god i sound old

Click to collapse



I used to play with a Sony Ericsson T68i coupled with a palm Thungsten T...  So I feel older than you 
Then I started messing with symbian until I finally switched to Android...


----------



## maxvsmith (Aug 6, 2011)

I guess technically my Palm Treo was the first smart phone I ever had. I loved it and I actually miss it. Not a lot of apps but I LOVED the keyboard on it and the word processor worked great. I journaled on a trip I took with it. The camera wasn't good though. The first touch screen only phone I got was the original iPhone. Before all the apps came about.


----------



## MauricioRPP (Aug 6, 2011)

mine was a nokia e50, bought in 2002 I believe. it survived 2 battery and 1 lcd changes, several drops, and daily abuse all this time.

I was using this one as my main phone until september 2010, when I had a motorcycle accident at 120 kph (about 80mph) and I rolled on the asphalt. the phone was on my hip with a leather case. some pieces of it were ripped of, the screen died, but even after that I was able to enable bluetooth with voice commands, and connect the phone to a notebook, where I synched it with OviSuite and retrieved ALL MY CONTENTS.

the mainboard of the phone is still running fine, but the outter shell is completely destroyed. kudos for nokia!


----------



## LloydSev (Aug 6, 2011)

Sadly, this Sony Xperia Play is my first smartphone. Been a long time waiting, lol.


----------



## QLF (Aug 6, 2011)

P800 - One of the first touchscreens, but looked like a toy. Loved the scroll-wheel on the side tho....


----------



## BenKranged (Aug 6, 2011)

Samsung Captivate.  Blackberrys and Winmo never really interested me.  And I don't like apple products.


----------



## androidbryce (Aug 6, 2011)

blackberry 8330, lol.  does that count?


----------



## The DsB (Aug 6, 2011)

my first was the iphone 3g, then helio ocean but that wasnt very smart lol, then htc fuze, Evo 4g, now Evo 3d


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## Zany-88 (Aug 6, 2011)

just got my first smart phone this year with the My Touch 4g


----------



## EvenXY (Aug 6, 2011)

Mine was the TSM 100V


----------



## jdubb1106 (Aug 7, 2011)

first samsung behold


----------



## 305rob305 (Aug 7, 2011)

Iphone 3g

From my T-Bolt


----------



## Deleted member 3443252 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sadly, mine was the Sprint Instinct . . . wait, does that even count as a smart phone?


----------



## Romonster (Aug 7, 2011)

Just bought Nexus	S which is my first phone.


----------



## albling (Aug 7, 2011)

Galaxy Tab P1000.. if you'll call that a smartphone..


----------



## Tunatje (Aug 7, 2011)

The Nokia E60...That's allmost 5 years ago..wow

Regards,

Tuna

Sent from my Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc
______________________________
Androidversion:         2.3.3.
Build:                                     4.0.A.2.368


----------



## FeelMyMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

The first smartphone I ever had was my old, trusty, HTC Hero (CDMA)!  Oh, the long nights spent tweaking that phone. Sometimes so bogged down with apps to be laggy, sometimes streamlined enough to actually answer phone calls. 

Now have a Samsung Epic 4G.


----------



## gcuchiha (Aug 7, 2011)

Nokia n73

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Terghan (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow. My FIRST smartphone was the G1. I cannot remember when I got a hold of this. I moved from that to the mytouch 3g, and then to the G2, which I loved. After that, I got a hold of the HTC Thunderbolt, which I have been a huge fan of.


----------



## poisonboy (Aug 7, 2011)

iphone 2g 3g htc hd2 htc desire hd samsung galaxy s samsung galaxy s2 and finally i think is the best android phone lg optimus 2x p990


----------



## rambo6 (Aug 8, 2011)

I had the HTC Blue Angel back in 2004 or 5.  It was the first real smartphone.  It was fantastic.  Xda developers kept it up to date with the latest ROM running WM6.5.  It was an amazing device for its day and really marked the beginning of the smartphone revolution.  It was the seminal device; not the Idiot-Phone.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Bluegrassman (Aug 8, 2011)

Blackberry Bold 9000

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## Nckrk123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Blackberry Bold 9700 on At&t.

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## DeepEmissions (Aug 8, 2011)

Blackbrerry Curve 8330 Sprint

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## jmunge89 (Aug 8, 2011)

Nokia 5700 xpress music.

Sent from my Nokia 3310 using xda premium app.


----------



## ugothakd (Aug 8, 2011)

Palm Centro.  Rest in piece Palm

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## vargo911 (Aug 8, 2011)

Kyocera 6035

http://www.google.com/m/search?site...t=&rst=&htf=&his=&maction=&q=kyocera+6035#i=0
sent from my thunderbolt


----------



## ogkhojack (Aug 8, 2011)

Htc hd2 n still using

Sent from my HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## rrktt (Aug 8, 2011)

Blackberry Pearl


----------



## Wileyworld (Aug 8, 2011)

*My first*

Droid Eris

Used, put it on Page Plus for $29 per month.  Rooted it and have tried several roms, now still using it with the Macrom chrome system. Tho it has only a 600+ mhz processor, it runs fast compared to stock. Best of all, I can run many apps that wont run on the stock Eris: apps to SD card, tethering, and Google Voice Search (too cool= check it out if you dont use it= watch the video that accompanies it when you first operate it!).

I'm sure there are more, but since I CAN use them, I forget which ones they are since I live as tho I have a newer machine... 

The only things i miss are some of the HTC Sense features- they are so elegant compared to the other widgets out there. I also like the clock and weather widget better than others out there. I did finally buy an app set that comes pretty close to  the htc setup.  I'm waiting for a good Sense Rom to flash which is 2.2 or 2.3.  Havent found it yet, but I read one may be coming soon.

I also need to get a 16g card (I think thats the max the phone can use) so I can load up more apps and data on it.


----------



## atn0716 (Aug 8, 2011)

Samsung vibrant... than nexus s

Love the vibrant but hate Samsung for extremely slow update and their own filesystem.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using XDA Premium App


----------



## x126 (Aug 8, 2011)

My first smartphone was a Mio Neo.  It's a window mobile LOL.  It was 5 years ago.


----------



## ajeevlal (Aug 8, 2011)

Motorola A780 he he he, 7 yrs back 
http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_a780-855.php


----------



## Daeva (Aug 8, 2011)

Sony Ericsson P1i 

Would be cool if Sony Ericsson made an Android phone with a upgraded rocker keyboard like the one on the P1i. Rocker keyboards take so little space, but are very easy to use. Sad they are gone.


----------



## Kazomo (Aug 8, 2011)

my first smartphone was and still is galaxy s!!
i love galaxy and samsung for gingerbread updates!


----------



## rusna (Aug 8, 2011)

My first smart phone was HTC Desire and still is. I tried rooting and putting a custom ROM in it after a long period of considering it, but afterwards as I noticed that my company email wouldn't work with Cyanogenmod due to Exchange's required security code wipe thingie, I had to revert right back to HTC's own firmware. So now I've got Desire with HTC's 2.3.3 and I've no complaints. 
Lesson learned again: If it ain't broken, don't fix


----------



## ukbt (Aug 8, 2011)

sony ericsson p910i， my father gave to me as a gift


----------



## Dutch-Android (Aug 8, 2011)

my first was a SE Satio.
After 4 months I threw it at a wall and drowned it into the sink on purpose because it had a lot of bugs and didn't want the phone back. Therefore, (insurance of 7 euro's a month) I could choose a new phone: SE X10i.

That was 5 months ago. I can choose a new one in 3 months . Waiting for Icecream!


----------



## JuanDeaux (Aug 8, 2011)

The Iphone 2g


----------



## duanxiaotao (Aug 8, 2011)

Nokia 7610 back in 2007


----------



## djdeepblue (Aug 9, 2011)

My first smartphone was the SE P800i and then the Nokia 6630


----------



## harriisnotinabox (Aug 9, 2011)

Nokia 6600.
the original fat bastard not the crappy slide one


----------



## Anu6is (Aug 9, 2011)

Nokia N95 (8gb version)


----------



## bbtaz (Aug 9, 2011)

Nexus one and SG2 now.


----------



## eriksoto (Aug 9, 2011)

First Smartphone is the one I have right now, the Mytouch 4G. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## snake212 (Aug 9, 2011)

iphone 2g  but i converted thank God


----------



## Nephilim3 (Aug 9, 2011)

Original Droid


----------



## mariegalante55 (Aug 9, 2011)

First smartphone was HTC P3600


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## freesoul27 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nexus One, January 2010


----------



## ricky babalu (Aug 9, 2011)

Blackberry 8330


----------



## Ravynmagi (Aug 9, 2011)

Toshiba 2032SP on Sprint.


----------



## iggy81 (Aug 9, 2011)

LG GT540 Swift


----------



## DBBGBA (Aug 9, 2011)

Old and rusty Nokia 7650
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_7650

Then Nokia 6680 which I still keep as a spare phone
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_6680

Right after Nokia N70-1 Music Edition (it was a present)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_N70

Nokia N97, such a sad software for a great hardware :/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_N97

Google Nexus One
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nexus_one

and that's it, I lost my nexus one and until I get back to the states I will be without a smart phone.


----------



## mrtt2 (Aug 9, 2011)

My HTC desire that is almost exactly one year old now...


----------



## ieatstaples (Aug 10, 2011)

T-Mobile Pulse, hoho.


----------



## moeinf (Aug 10, 2011)

Nokia 3650 RIP


----------



## zxcplayer (Aug 10, 2011)

my first smart phone? xperia soner


----------



## chrismass (Aug 10, 2011)

1. Nokia 6630
2. Nokia E65
3. Nokia 5230
4. Nokia N8
5. And finally i come into a fantastic world of Android with Samsung GS2


----------



## lehung1108 (Aug 10, 2011)

- Nokia 3230
- Nokia 3250
- Nokia 6120c
- Htc HD 2
- Iphone 4
- May be Iphone 5


----------



## jonchan_2003 (Aug 10, 2011)

I did have a Samsung Tocco before but that didn't seem to be very smart. So I guess my first real true smartphone is my current HTC Desire HD


----------



## hisham027 (Aug 10, 2011)

Nokia 6680
GSM HTC HERO
LG OPTIMUS P990


----------



## species8472_rules (Aug 10, 2011)

Circa 2002: Toshiba 2032 on Sprint running Windows Mobile 2002..

Sent from my T9295 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## silverwolfx10 (Aug 10, 2011)

I started with N73, I now have X10


----------



## Jurm (Aug 10, 2011)

Nokia 5110
Nokia 6210i
Nokia 7210
Nokia 6600
Some HTC Windows mobile Phone
Samsung i780
Htc Wildfire
Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## thedancingbear (Aug 10, 2011)

My first, and current, is my fantastic HTC Desire. Although I'm sure I'll be upgrading soon.


----------



## ansonun (Aug 10, 2011)

Nokia 6220C~~


----------



## Wakahoola (Aug 10, 2011)

My first real smartphone is the Galaxy S I9000


----------



## amin12345 (Aug 10, 2011)

nokia brick! dont know  the name.


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## crowbarsolutions (Aug 10, 2011)

iPhone 2G, they weren't available in Canada so I had to import it. I still remember people blowing their minds whenever they saw me swipe the home screen.


----------



## InsaneHien (Aug 11, 2011)

Palm Centro for Sprint.


----------



## websterzx10r1 (Aug 11, 2011)

My first smartphone Was a Evo 4g. Now I have the 3D and am very satisfied. With its new abilities.  Thanks Xda u have taught me alot still learning daily 

sent from a 6 shot Evo 3D


----------



## xem3ryx (Aug 11, 2011)

My first smartphone was an iPhone 3g 16gb white.


----------



## c9h9no3 (Aug 11, 2011)

I dont remember what year, probably around 2005.

Blackberry 7250

I thought I was such a badass since I was like the only one in HS with a smartphone.


----------



## ks3769 (Aug 11, 2011)

mine was Nokia 3120. everyone had Nokia phones back then


----------



## trapdogg (Aug 11, 2011)

My first was a blackberry pearl 8100 no WiFi no gps, it had cellular Google maps, mp4 worked but i had to trick it 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## woogers (Aug 11, 2011)

Original Motorola Droid week before Thanksgiving 2009. Got this Xperia Play about two weeks ago.
Sent from my R800x using XDA App


----------



## Kaiorga (Aug 11, 2011)

LG Optimus S


----------



## b-eock (Aug 11, 2011)

HTC Aria, great liitle phone i miss it, now i have a Cappy running at 1.6 GHz instead of an Aria running at 864 mhz

Sent from my Cappy with Glitch V11 LL at 1.6GHz stable, Juwe's RAM script, V6 script, V8 kickass kernel tweaks, and 3G booster script using XDA Premium App


----------



## Nionor (Aug 11, 2011)

Nokia N95 if you would call that smartphone these days. 
Still working though.


----------



## kabuk1 (Aug 11, 2011)

I can't decide if my Nokia 3650 would qualify as a smartphone or not, but it was the phone that sparked my interest in hacking & modding. I *loved* that phone. It had some pretty advanced features at the time & had that cool rotary-style keypad. It had a memory card slot(it took full-size MMC cards, lol), a file browser, bluetooth, a music player, a good camera, themes, and I even hacked it to run a little mini starfield screensaver. It was cool, I miss it. I might try to find one on ebay now  I got a Sidekick 2 right after that phone, and I dunno if that qualifies as a smartphone either but I had a dev key & did all kinds of tweaks to it. 

I guess my first "real" smartphone was my Treo 650. Got that back in 05 & had a blast making custom ROMs for it. I was a total Palm whore for years, lol...


----------



## hammerman44 (Aug 11, 2011)

Qtek 9100, still have it in my drawer.

Followed by an HTC P3600 (at home), HTC Diamond 2 (at home), HTC HD2 (still running) and finally my SG2

Had a Dell Streak 5 for a while till I broke it.


----------



## TresPasserus (Aug 11, 2011)

HTC Desire, now owning an HTC Desire HD


----------



## HGhertel1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Motorola Milestone and i used it till now.


----------



## xDhaha (Aug 11, 2011)

i-mate JasJam


----------



## spiritcrusher33 (Aug 11, 2011)

ppc-6700 on sprint.. then every ppc on sprint through the tp2 before the switch to android with the hero..


----------



## Skateout (Aug 11, 2011)

I have got an HTC HD2 since march. That is my first smart phone


----------



## RussianNiklas (Aug 11, 2011)

After Sony Ericsson K800i I have bought a Motorola Milestone!


----------



## imdevender (Aug 11, 2011)

Sony Xperia 10 X


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## CycloneFan (Aug 11, 2011)

*My first smartphone...*

Palm Treo 300


----------



## hacktock (Aug 11, 2011)

Handspring Prism with the phone module







and then a Nokia 7650 few years later.


----------



## morpheuszg (Aug 11, 2011)

My first was the HTC Himalaya /MDA II back in 2003. Back then it was nice to see that most people were definitely impressed by it, they didn't even know that touchscreen devices exist


----------



## PROgressNL (Aug 12, 2011)

*SGS*

Samsung Galaxy S.


----------



## xboarder56 (Aug 12, 2011)

first smartphone iphone 2g


----------



## warstoke (Aug 12, 2011)

hehe i loved my old samsung ip830w


----------



## Cryous (Aug 12, 2011)

came onto android with a DINC (droid incredible) 
had a few of those horrible Q series phones by motorola
had more problems then windows


----------



## javideslomao (Aug 12, 2011)

A siemens s55, hey it had internet by then! It was more like a dumbphone though


----------



## Ser Gilgoroth (Aug 12, 2011)

Started late on the smartphones:

HTC Touch > HTC Hero > Nexus S

First dumbphone was around 2000, some old Audiovox with a big round button.


----------



## nevrlow (Aug 12, 2011)

i started back in the sidekick days dating back to 2003.  good times.  i loved the sidekick line.


----------



## IamIrene (Aug 12, 2011)

lg optimus one p500 ><


----------



## DaXmax (Aug 12, 2011)

First is the 
lamest htc touch, 
sony ericsson satio, 
htc wildfire,
Samsung nexus s (needed money, sold)
se x10 mini 
and 
now lg optimus one

And now buyin nexus s or galaxy s...

Sent using LGE Xda Secret phone


----------



## hurricurry (Aug 12, 2011)

Mileston mine!
I hated that phone and motorola with passion.
for locking the bootloader!


----------



## jvf.registros (Aug 12, 2011)

Smarphone or "simple" cellular?

Nokia 8310 -> Nokia N73 -> LG Optimus One (at work) -> SGS i9000


----------



## LeanNSupreme (Aug 12, 2011)

Blackberry 9700


----------



## escalavee (Aug 12, 2011)

My first was the HTC Droid Eris. From there I went to an HTC Droid Incredible, and now I have the Moto Droid 3.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pattysee (Aug 13, 2011)

Had a Captivate, hated Android, swapped it for a Focus and haven't looked back.


----------



## euphoria47 (Aug 13, 2011)

Nokia 6800






Or its grandson:






Nokia E70

Depends on how you define a smartphone lol


----------



## DeepEmissions (Aug 13, 2011)

euphoria47 said:


> Nokia 6800
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's pretty badass looking... lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## hyundai2010 (Aug 13, 2011)

htc Desire lol


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## alexk128 (Aug 13, 2011)

First and current since 1 year : Galaxy S I9000

But had several faces:
First delivered with *ECLAIR*, with laggy menus, buggy GPS, no download mode
Then updated to *FROYO *(officially) with less laggy menus, still buggy GPS, still no download mode
Then applied *Voodoo lagfix*/root : very fast menus, buggy GPS, no download mode

After a phone crash, I flashed it with a stock Eclair+*Froyo *update (not rooted), back to less laggy menus, buggy GPS but gained back download mode

Then, the official *Gingerbread * 2.3.3 update came with less laggy menus again but nothing to compare with lagfix, still buggy GPS, but still download mode

So I took the step of flashing a rom (Darky 10.2 with *gingerbread *2.3.4) and now I have fast menus, ok GPS, download mode + many other good points (tweaked audio part, etc).

After one year, I finally have the phone I signed for !


----------



## patpeewee (Aug 13, 2011)

My first smartphone was the LG Renoir.. XD 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## ianPhillips1 (Aug 13, 2011)

HTC 6700, still have it and use it in the garage to steam tunes over wifi. 

Ian


----------



## 57HotrodVW (Aug 13, 2011)

Windows Phone 7 here.


----------



## rootz666 (Aug 13, 2011)

The first "smart-phone" I had was a Nokia 9000i Communicator (with a black & white screen and all) back at the end of the 1990's.. 

Heck, they were the smartphones of their time! 

Recently however I turned from symbian to android and got myself a Galaxy SII and a GTab 7".. so these are my first android devices.


----------



## alphaxi3 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Man that takes me back*

 The Kyocera QCP6035 

Good phone for its time.


----------



## Wabot (Aug 13, 2011)

My first and current Smartphone is Samsung Galaxy Gio, and I'm loving it.
Though I wish if it's more supported by community.


----------



## MontrealJ (Aug 13, 2011)

Blackberry Curve


----------



## palcoNe (Aug 13, 2011)

The first was LG Optimus One,succesfully rooted,flashed with Clockwork and with wpa_supplicant


----------



## illb456 (Aug 13, 2011)

My first was a Palm Treo, can't think of the model number. Boy did I have fun with that one! Then came Blackberry (shortlived) and now I'm an Android junkie, preferably HTC. Tho the Motorola Photon is niiiiiice.


----------



## bsbokc (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow I thought I was the only person in the world that had an iPaq but from searching the thread of 512 posts it looks like there were 4 of us lol.  I'll never forget that phone, I absolutely hated it but now I kinda wish I had another one just to play with and see how far we have come.


----------



## alt101uk (Aug 14, 2011)

First smartphone was a blackberry 9630 just couldnt get on with it so changed to a wee HTC Wildfire and all seems to be fine now.


----------



## Gadgetz (Aug 14, 2011)

My first one is the one I have now, SE Xperia X10


----------



## BryanNL (Aug 14, 2011)

Nokia 6260.
My first digital camera too!
I loved the way you could flip the screen up or down. 
Twaz a gud foon!





Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## dreadlord369 (Aug 14, 2011)

The first smartphone that I owned was the HTC 8125, I had repaired/used many before that but the 8125 was the first smartphone that I actually kept. Since then I've been through around... what, 20 or so legitimate smartphones? Something like that. My favorite though had to be the HTC Blackstone (Touch HD), when I saw that screen for the first time, it amazed me lol. My current* phone is the Atrix but I'm thinking of selling it.


*Using an iPhone 2g while the Atrix is at the Moto repair facility


----------



## Atlasox (Aug 14, 2011)

Mine was an O2 XDA II back in 2004..


----------



## dereckzh (Aug 14, 2011)

wow, moto defy, just a week ago


----------



## leonore (Aug 14, 2011)

first HTC Blackstone...then LEO


----------



## _cummoo (Aug 14, 2011)

....Nokia 7650 xD


----------



## Mafuzzer (Aug 14, 2011)

The Nokia E50  I'm not too sure if it really counted as a smart phone, but it was amazing at the time! It's very thin and even had an Adobe PDF viewer! It also had QuickOffice and Nokia Catalogs - now called Ovi Store I believe :')


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## rt1168 (Aug 14, 2011)

First was a Samsung Blackjack. 

Sent from my A05PTH3ORY using XDA App


----------



## VisualPerfection (Aug 14, 2011)

Ha ha, mine was the Verizon XV6900! And for some reason, I kinda miss it.


----------



## vetdrchandan (Aug 14, 2011)

LG OPTIMUS ONE P500. And next will be certainly an Android from SAMSUNG.

sent from Mobile


----------



## Aztecbandit (Aug 14, 2011)

amitanshu said:


> LG OPTIMUS ONE P500. And next will be certainly an Android from SAMSUNG.
> 
> sent from Mobile

Click to collapse



I wouldn't do that if I were u. The ui will feel crappy very quickly. 


Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## infamousteeboy (Aug 14, 2011)

euphoria47 said:


> Nokia 6800
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I remember this phone lol 

Sent from my Vanilla Ice Cream evO²·³·³


----------



## 3xeno (Aug 14, 2011)

Nokia N-Gage QD. Anyone remembers them? Still own it today (Although its tucked away somewhere because of a bad keypad ), and, it was definitely a great gaming phone for its time. (And it's still loads ahead of my Wildfire when it comes to Gaming). 

Wish the concept had survived. Sad it had to die - twice.


----------



## LFSPovo (Aug 14, 2011)

Nokia 5530 XpressMusic

Sent from my X8 using the XDA mobile application powered by Tapatalk


----------



## Not Human (Aug 14, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S2


lol


Last year, after avoiding cellphones as long as I could, at age 30, I got my first cellphone.  This year, I played a super fast game of catch-up, and am now rock'n custom Roms and all kinds of bullpiss on my Galaxy S2.  

I don't think I would have had patience for smartphones before the "4g" era anyway.


----------



## Simba501 (Aug 15, 2011)

rt1168 said:


> First was a Samsung Blackjack.
> 
> Sent from my A05PTH3ORY using XDA App

Click to collapse



Mine was a Samsung Blackjack II .


----------



## bringit8 (Aug 15, 2011)

Mine was the iPhone 2g


----------



## brahmy (Aug 15, 2011)

BlackBerry Tour. Was a good phone but the screen got wrecked when I bumped it on the edge of a table in my pocket. Immediately purchased an Android, never looked back.


----------



## jeonyx89 (Aug 15, 2011)

HTC Excalibur with good old and reliable Windows Mobile 5 and 6.


----------



## lightson (Aug 15, 2011)

my first was a Nokia 6600... still works 'til now


----------



## jthomas84 (Aug 15, 2011)

Motorola Droid. I wanted an iPhone but had no ATT Coverage. I am glad I got the droid.


----------



## akitten007 (Aug 15, 2011)

A Motorola Bravo on At&t. Nice Starter, but moved on the Cappy (bricked), now now Motorola Atrix


----------



## Simba501 (Aug 15, 2011)

akitten007 said:


> A Motorola Bravo on At&t. Nice Starter, but moved on the Cappy (bricked), now now Motorola Atrix

Click to collapse



How'd you brick it?  And how do you like the Atrix?

Sent from the most interesting device in the world.


----------



## shopealope (Aug 15, 2011)

my first phone was an iPhone 2g 4gb back in 2007. now i have a captivate on continuum 6.1


----------



## FatalityBoyZahy (Aug 15, 2011)

My first smartphone was a White T-Mobile MyTouch 3G 32B, got it on January 6th, 2010... 

I now have a T-Mobile LG G2x, which I got on June 22nd, 2011. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA Premium App


----------



## beanboy89 (Aug 15, 2011)

T-Mobile G1 in September 2010. I was a bit late getting into the smartphone world.


----------



## FatalityBoyZahy (Aug 15, 2011)

beanboy89 said:


> T-Mobile G1 in September 2010. I was a bit late getting into the smartphone world.

Click to collapse



Same here, haha. 

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## (noob) (Aug 15, 2011)

A Samsung with "turn-able" cam


----------



## Sh1no (Aug 15, 2011)

Samsung Focus and I love it!


----------



## Koucz87 (Aug 15, 2011)

My first smartphone was and is galaxy 3. Bought in september 2010.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using XDA App


----------



## bullgoat (Aug 15, 2011)

Htc hero when they first came out.

Sent from my Alcatel OT-980 using XDA App


----------



## abalsor (Aug 15, 2011)

A blackberry curve.. the red light had me trained... now its blue lol....


----------



## Mojowaex (Aug 15, 2011)

Nokia N95 8GB


----------



## sdxda (Aug 15, 2011)

htc incredible s for me.


----------



## razzia17 (Aug 15, 2011)

OG Droid FTW!

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA Premium App


----------



## ENDRICKING (Aug 15, 2011)

Nokia 6120classic... Symbian S60,64MB ram, 369MHz...


----------



## xda1978 (Aug 15, 2011)

Omnia i900


----------



## fantobe (Aug 15, 2011)

Sony experia x10a! Inherited out from my older brother : P

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## macky2005 (Aug 15, 2011)

Just got mine.. X10 mini pro


----------



## 313dash (Aug 15, 2011)

Of course the Tmobile Dash. It still works to this day.  To bad they couldn't put android on it.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Saenzscene (Aug 15, 2011)

My very first was for t mobile.  The wing, I believe it was called. Was great at the time.


----------



## assyriska (Aug 15, 2011)

My first Smartphone was a HTC Touch HD Blackstone...but now ive got an optimus 7...


----------



## Kliment (Aug 16, 2011)

lg dare................ lol


----------



## eternistarr (Aug 16, 2011)

It was the samsung omnia


----------



## knowledge561 (Aug 16, 2011)

Iphone 3g

From my MIUI'd Evo3D


----------



## LandmineLieutenant (Aug 16, 2011)

Nokia N73.


----------



## kinox (Aug 16, 2011)

Motorola XT720 (Android 2.1). Hate it as Motorola abandoned the phone and did not release Froyo update. Low internal storage so can't install many apps. Kept losing SMSes.


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## The_Green_Android_Robot (Aug 16, 2011)

Motorola Cliq in 09.... Motoblur is WORSE than everyone says it is. I still have it, but it is on CM7 now, and I use my Sensation for almost everything.


----------



## milad2002boy (Aug 16, 2011)

sonyericcson p1 was the first...


----------



## keawai (Aug 16, 2011)

*Awesome*

Sidekick Color, also had the Nokia 9000i Communicator...actually still have the Nokia.


----------



## xetz (Aug 16, 2011)

Nokia 6110 Navigator and I'm still using it


----------



## aphrony (Aug 16, 2011)

htc 8525 tytn!


----------



## tripster69 (Aug 16, 2011)

HTC Dream.

Pretty much the birth of android phones. Mine has been battered to hell and back, has an extended battery, no back, paint chipped, trackball a little slippery.. but to my amazement it still works 2+ years down the line. 

Screen is tiny in comparison to my SGSII ; )


----------



## ysabxe (Aug 16, 2011)

my was Samsung i320)))


----------



## ziiljuks (Aug 16, 2011)

Orange SPV C500


----------



## alekos100 (Aug 16, 2011)

Qtek 8310!


----------



## erktheerk (Aug 16, 2011)

G1

Sent from my unlocked Inspire 4G on T-Mobile using clear blue mod XDA App


----------



## bigcvm (Aug 16, 2011)

Nokia 6670 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando XDA Premium App


----------



## spuiqr (Aug 16, 2011)

My first: Palm treo 680


----------



## elsewhat (Aug 16, 2011)

HTC diamond. Hope I never have to switch back


----------



## qw_haoyun (Aug 16, 2011)

sony ericsson p910i


----------



## dealertje (Aug 16, 2011)

My first "smartphone" was a sony ericcson W950i


----------



## ByakuyaEXT (Aug 16, 2011)

1. Siemens C25i
2. Siemens C35i
3. Motorola C350
4. Sony Ericsson Xperia X1
5. Samsung Omnia
6. Motorola Milestone
7. Samsung Omnia 7


----------



## killall (Aug 16, 2011)

Desire, bit of a noob when it comes to smartphones


----------



## 5h1nob1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Moto Q   (Hated the Windows mobile OS)


----------



## Shun Yamada (Aug 16, 2011)

Xperia X10 April


----------



## NightHawk877 (Aug 16, 2011)

I had a Blackberry Pearl 8120. That thing was built like a tank, but it crashed every week. I want to hack it.

My Captivate is more stable and I love it.


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## seanh666 (Aug 16, 2011)

It's from a company called DoPod. It later merged with HTC.


----------



## mmattes (Aug 16, 2011)

I think it was an XDA 2... winmob xD


----------



## gamikzone (Aug 16, 2011)

i had a palm treo 600  it was the worst thing i ever had


----------



## mills2533 (Aug 16, 2011)

I started with a  t-mobile dash. I just wanted the full keyboard for texting. Then I moved on to a blackberry curve. Again only for the full keyboard and texting. I can't stand the slow speed of mobile data plans so I only get frustrated with the phones when I can't surf at breakneck speeds. I use a dell streak at home on wifi and that is acceptable for my needs.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 16, 2011)

Does Nokia N73 count?  Otherwise, iPhone 3GS I guess.

Back in the day my wife had a Sony Ericsson T68i.  I used to be so jealous of that little joystick in the middle.


----------



## KayxGee1 (Aug 16, 2011)

kinox said:


> Motorola XT720 (Android 2.1). Hate it as Motorola abandoned the phone and did not release Froyo update. Low internal storage so can't install many apps. Kept losing SMSes.

Click to collapse



Have you tried Dexter's rom or any other? I an currently using this phone now and I see no problem with Cinny stock rom. Works like a charm. Over clock it and it'll fly.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My first smartphone was a Sidekick '08.


----------



## jordonlm1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I started with some t-mobile silver slider smartphone running on windows I cant remember what it was called but it was a good phone, and than i moved on to the palm treo 650


----------



## kidrythm (Aug 17, 2011)

hd2 with 4.3 screen brought me out of the shadows...7 years with tmo  and regular dumbphones before it...etc.

I will be more savvy come feb. when my contract is up...FAR more educated in the area of "wait a few months before dropping huge $ next time!!"


----------



## bobblack (Aug 17, 2011)

HTC WIZA 200.






The phone was really, really thick (like an inch thick). It boasted Windows Mobile... I think version 4? I forgot.

It also featured a rather inaccurate "touchscreen" which you couldn't use without a stylus. I had to reconfigure the touchscreen almost daily. Also, I managed to break the stylus after just 2 weeks - good that they had shipped a second one with the phone  They sure knew how easily it would break.

Good times.


----------



## speedy_11 (Aug 17, 2011)

blackberry pearl. Never could go back to a standard phone keypad aging. Qwerty all way.


----------



## Hixman (Aug 17, 2011)

My little HTC Eris... still going strong! 
Sent from my ERIS using XDA App


----------



## Azure_d (Aug 17, 2011)

Nokia C6 for me.


----------



## DiamondJay20 (Aug 17, 2011)

Samsung Blackjack. For 2007, that thing was legit, still better than the Blackberries. I only got a BB in the first place when the Bold came out, the only decent BB for its time.


----------



## alliancetekinc (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re:*

It's HTC for me


----------



## deenr (Aug 17, 2011)

Nokia n97 was my first smartphone


----------



## epurehello (Aug 17, 2011)

My first smartphone is a Galaxy S. huge battery drain so far, unfortunately, I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Scottyedmonds (Aug 17, 2011)

Motorola Q9h


----------



## aymanxp (Aug 17, 2011)

Sony Ericsson , Xperia X10 mini pro ... 9 moths ago.


----------



## estonia1 (Aug 17, 2011)

my first was iPhone 2G


----------



## CurtisAndroid5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy Europa (5)- Bought last year, owch.
Waste of money, wish i payed the extra £20 and bought a ZTE Blade, HTC Wildfire or Blackberry Curve.


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## astrovasilis (Aug 17, 2011)

X10i!  !! ! ! ! !!


----------



## power323f (Aug 17, 2011)

se x10i 
1.6 then 2.3.3 now


----------



## SorinRM92 (Aug 17, 2011)

X10i,just waiting a stylish phone with dual core and big screen


----------



## alfazilo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi, 1) does anyone have the apk for xplane v9.070.0 , the latest xplane version out for android?

Also, 2) HAS ANYONE FIGURED OUT HOW TO GET ACCESS TO ALL THE PLANES??


----------



## infamousteeboy (Aug 17, 2011)

alfazilo said:


> Hi, 1) does anyone have the apk for xplane v9.070.0 , the latest xplane version out for android?
> 
> Also, 2) HAS ANYONE FIGURED OUT HOW TO GET ACCESS TO ALL THE PLANES??

Click to collapse



Wrong topic nobody's gonna answer you here 

Sent from my Vanilla Ice Cream Evo2.3.3 *ROOTED*


----------



## Pytheous (Aug 17, 2011)

Inspire 4G


----------



## prozact (Aug 17, 2011)

Galaxy S - First

Galaxy S2 - Now


----------



## AllGamer (Aug 17, 2011)

Hoista said:


> Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000
> 
> Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.
> 
> Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!

Click to collapse



in my siggy it shows the entire "smart"phone history for me


----------



## MrNied (Aug 18, 2011)

T-Mobile G2 Touch -> now on Cronos Ginger!!


----------



## Z!GZA!G (Aug 18, 2011)

Palm Treo 700wx, first Androids HTC Touch Diamond (XDAndroid) and SE Xperia X10 (still rockin with it)


----------



## xRicrdx (Aug 18, 2011)

HD2 loved that device


----------



## Mafioso (Aug 18, 2011)

N-Gage QD which incidentally was my first mobile phone as well..

It was nice phone for the time, lasted exactly 1 yr after which I lost it in public transit 

After that it was Nokia E50->Asus p320->Some kyocera phone (my first dumbphone)->AT&T PURE (HTC TD2)->HTC HD2


----------



## voyager_s (Aug 18, 2011)

My first smartphone was the Nokia n95 I believe. What a great handset it was too. Way ahead of its time. Had loads of fun with it.

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## teng247 (Aug 18, 2011)

Palm treo with windows mobile. Boy was that a brick. Even had a stylus. Internet browser was worthless since it kept freezing all the time

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## chiuzw (Aug 18, 2011)

My first smartphone is MDA Compact V (HTC TD2).
Second is LG P990.

I like Android system more than WM...


----------



## cam_hamlin (Aug 18, 2011)

1st smartphone..?  It was the windows mobile powered HTC Excalibur aka T-Mobile Dash. !!

Sent from a Google Nexus S


----------



## goupilapps (Aug 28, 2011)

HTC desire


----------



## SuicideMyk (Aug 28, 2011)

HTC Inspire, but I wouldnt call it smart


----------



## dmauin717 (Aug 28, 2011)

Audiovox PPC 6700, followed by the HTC Mogul, HTC Touch Pro, Samsung Moment and Samsung Epic 4G


----------



## ndstrctbl (Aug 28, 2011)

HTC hero. It was the worst phone I ever owned. Even rooted running aosp couldn't make it run smooth

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## DocDroid (Aug 28, 2011)

Droid Incredible 2!!


----------



## anactoraaron (Aug 29, 2011)

nokia e63 bought 2 days after it was released.  it was great at first, until my cousin showed me his droid


----------



## loco00 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm late at using smartphone. just bought HTC Hero on December last year and fully modified 3 months later(lol )


----------



## LinkinFanNum1 (Aug 29, 2011)

my first smartphone was a blackberry pearl with t-mobile, then I got a blackberry curve with virgin mobile, followed by lg optimus v


----------



## billybones2.2 (Aug 29, 2011)

I always wanted on till i barley got one at the beginning of this year which was a Samsung intercept and then quickly got a Moto Droid 1.

I recently got a Motorola Photon 4G from sprint and rooted quite easily.Waiting for a kernal to overclock


----------



## HeavyA (Aug 29, 2011)

Nokia 5530 xpressmusic. Then moved on to a Samsung vibrant

Sent from my T959 using XDA App


----------



## Declan79 (Aug 29, 2011)

As i remembered samsung blackjack I600-bb:8310-storm9500-storm2-bold9000-galaxytab P1000-then this beauty s2

send from my xda premium DJS2 2.3.3|DXKG3


----------



## daveys4 (Aug 29, 2011)

iphone 2


----------



## cliddell93 (Aug 29, 2011)

Panasonic x300  (not sure if it was a smart phone?) followed by, in the same year, a panasonic x700.  my third was a fair jump to a nokie n95 8gb, and after that been a htc man ever since


----------



## cire216 (Aug 29, 2011)

Started w/ the Blackjack, then moved to the Jack. Both in the graveyard ATM.

sent from my Inspire 4G (rooted; s-off), using xda app.


----------



## monstermm (Aug 29, 2011)

iPhone I guess.


----------



## monsterbug (Aug 29, 2011)

For me,
1st - HTC touch 2
2nd - Iphone 
current - HTC incredible S


----------



## ryoga_otaku (Aug 29, 2011)

*Learn from mistakes...*

Started with the iPhone 3g. No real alternatives at that time, but when I switched to T-Mobile, I bought a Nexus One. Loved that one... I have a MyTouch 4g Slide now!


----------



## megicz (Aug 29, 2011)

LG P5OO.I had nokia XM5800 before,but im not sure if you count it as smartphone


----------



## PhishShticks (Aug 29, 2011)

My first "smarter" phone I should say was a T-Mobile Sidekick 3. I was cruising along at GPRS speeds, but I was happy!


----------



## Mairei (Aug 29, 2011)

Blackberry 8703, doubled as a self defense weapon with it's weight and bulk.


----------



## pinep (Aug 30, 2011)

Alcatel one touch easy!


----------



## kingird72 (Aug 30, 2011)

I started the game late....first ever for me Samsung Galaxy S...


----------



## Jayvede (Aug 30, 2011)

Sony ericsson P1i  ( I so loved that phone)


----------



## Elimn8r (Aug 30, 2011)

HTC Desire HD
1st Mobile Phone Ever


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## ArchenzeEL (Aug 30, 2011)

ive had
nokia 5800
nokia X6
ZTE Blade
and now the amazing Samsung Galaxy S2 )


----------



## sparkplug619 (Aug 30, 2011)

Samsung sch-i830.

I loved the Infrared feature.

phone weighed more than half a pound.

over half an inch thick.

windows mobile 2003. A really outdated phone that was pretty good for its time!


----------



## djvdorp (Aug 30, 2011)

Sony Ericsson K750i haha


----------



## Fizdude (Aug 30, 2011)

Samsung Jet - such a terrible device - especially with the orange firmware installed...


----------



## Deleted member 4238276 (Aug 30, 2011)

First smartphone was a SE M600i, touchscreen and physical kb, best of both worlds!


----------



## FatNat (Aug 30, 2011)

My dad gave me his Nokia 9110 Communicator awesome brick of a phone.


----------



## donverse (Aug 30, 2011)

HTC Desire  And still in love with it!


----------



## hussam1988 (Aug 30, 2011)

Nokia 3650


----------



## LonelyJourney (Aug 30, 2011)

Palm 650. Actually for it's time not a bad phone. Went to the 700 next and it was great for that era.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## sickzz (Aug 30, 2011)

Nokia N93

That was a great phone, with Wi-Fi and such a great camera! 

My first Android Phone was the Samsung Galaxy i7500, then HTC Desire and now the Samsung Nexus S and I love it!


----------



## stuffinthesky (Aug 30, 2011)

Does a Nokia 6650-d count?

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## con ga pc (Aug 30, 2011)

First Phone and first SM too( nearly smartphone):Nokia 5800 XM


----------



## Ben81 (Aug 30, 2011)

Nokia 3650.  The keypad was awful.  Don't know why I thought it would be a good idea.


----------



## eboneg (Aug 30, 2011)

Well, my first smartphone is/was LGP500, which I am still using. Loving using it with ciaox's openoptimus rom. Cheap, but good smartphone.

Sent from my LG Optimus One P500 using XDA App


----------



## Duv'orynn (Aug 30, 2011)

Nokia 6210 Navigator

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## Fedway (Aug 31, 2011)

My first was a BlackBerry 7510 circa 2004.  It's amazing how far we've come - and how many devices I have had in 7 years!


----------



## valtamnz (Aug 31, 2011)

First phone - Samsung Galaxy S2...yer I know a bit late to the party, I was just waiting for a fast, multi-purpose unit.


----------



## scoffyburito (Aug 31, 2011)

Nokia N-Gage all the way!!

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## maverick_hunter (Aug 31, 2011)

Technically the T-Mobile Sidekick 3, the smartphone for teenagers.  Even then, I only really got it to stay in contact with a girl.  

First REAL smartphone, BlackBerry 8900.


----------



## pcboys (Aug 31, 2011)

OH, My first smartphone Defy


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## throwawayaccount9500 (Aug 31, 2011)

Nokia n80...man was that thing a beast back in the day 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Diabu (Aug 31, 2011)

Nokia 5800


----------



## iwebsource (Aug 31, 2011)

I got tired of using the Dumb Phones so I ended up purchasing my first Smart Phone about 3 months ago! Which I'm loving by the way!!

*Samsung Galaxy S Fascinate*


----------



## J-man22 (Aug 31, 2011)

Mine was the HTC Mogul. Awww, such fond memories...


----------



## Keeping It Weird ATX (Aug 31, 2011)

Ugh, Thunderbolt. Too bulky in my opinion. I prefer stock android. Plus, VZW's plans are way over my budget.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 31, 2011)

Sadly, till now nothing.. But after I learn something useful about the OS'es they run, I'll surely go for one of them (a good one).


----------



## sii77 (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't remmber the model but it was nokia


----------



## -star- (Aug 31, 2011)

Good old Sony Ericsson Satio


----------



## esdwa (Aug 31, 2011)

Mine was G1 you skn kidzzz... ;-)
...
considering blackberry curve was dumbphone which I used before G1

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## vipaman (Aug 31, 2011)

I-mate ultimate 9502!!!!! THE BEST PHONE OF IT'S TIME


----------



## ryan8r (Aug 31, 2011)

Nokia N gage.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## drdays (Aug 31, 2011)

Nokia 3310. Served me well. actually not a smartphone
first smartphone is samsung galaxy s


----------



## robin_77 (Aug 31, 2011)

lg optimus one but since then have changed phones 3 times. darn android phones.. always something better around the corner in 3 mos.


----------



## Mojt (Aug 31, 2011)

siemens sx1 symbian os
it was such a long time ago


----------



## Kadarn (Aug 31, 2011)

Sanding i730 for me 
Windows Mobile 5.0 free!

Sent from my MB860


----------



## galaxys (Aug 31, 2011)

Motorola Star Tac...still have it!


----------



## noobletsausecakebbq (Aug 31, 2011)

Nokia 5800. Was a sick phone to play around with and customize.

Sent from my Canadian g2x, eh?


----------



## sage55 (Aug 31, 2011)

Old motorola.


----------



## lpjzfan2005 (Aug 31, 2011)

Samsung Blackjack! Followed by a Pantech Duo, which probably was one of my favorite phones, then a moto backflip, now my Evo 3D!! 

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## vigneshwer.m (Sep 1, 2011)

Mine was an iPhone 2g

Sent from my LT15i using XDA App


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## azmuzyk (Sep 1, 2011)

PPC6700

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## A to the Thizzle (Sep 2, 2011)

Mines was the HTC Touch Pro.  Loved the keyboard, but that was pretty much it...


----------



## JoshB410 (Sep 2, 2011)

My first smartphone?? May 2010, Motorola Droid on Verizon. Went through FIVE (yes *5*) of those "certified replacement", once every 2 months, before we  got Verizon to send me a Droid 2 Global certified replacement instead. Same procedure to keep the back cover and battery. The Droid 2 Global lasted me 4 or 5 good months before I traded for a brand new HTC Incredible 2. This phone is going to keep me with Android for a while.


----------



## hashim0913 (Sep 2, 2011)

*my first smartphone*

if iphone counts well then that is my first smart phone


----------



## Modern World (Sep 2, 2011)

HTC Desire HD


----------



## aumnevergiveup (Sep 2, 2011)

Nokia 3660


----------



## ♠AcE♠ (Sep 2, 2011)

not sure, is nokia 3230 also a smartphone


----------



## Aerogriff (Sep 2, 2011)

Sidekick slide :3


----------



## noobletsausecakebbq (Sep 2, 2011)

32** models are definitely not nokias first smartphones.
Nokia n- models are. As well as the 52**,5800,55**, as well as a 

Sent from my Canadian g2x, eh?


----------



## sl4m (Sep 2, 2011)

*token post to get my post count high enough to ask for help in the hacking section, dumb rule btw. FAIL*

Answer to the OP... HTC Incredible

Nothing but trouble, the sound messed up and got all scratchy after owning it for a week. Sounds terrible, top it off with the fact that it's stuck in boot up sequence now.


----------



## Enc0der (Sep 3, 2011)

HTC Desire S.

Switched from my old SE W880i.


----------



## amandureja (Sep 3, 2011)

My Samsung Galaxy S2 was the first smartphone I have ever owned, and I'm loving it so far!   

But I've already decided that my next is a Nexus 4/5 (or whatever "codename" they call it, I'm referring to the fourth/fifth iteration of the Nexus line of smartphones).


----------



## capone_77 (Sep 3, 2011)

my first smartphone was an xperia x8..I still have it..I can say it's a great device.I rooted it...installed custom roms,everything went well


----------



## red_hanks (Sep 3, 2011)

Sony Ericsson P800 way way back in 2002







then Sony Ericsson P910i in 2005






then XDA IIs (HTC BlueAngel)






and currently HTC HD2 on Android...love it!






my new toy Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## sibere (Sep 3, 2011)

Htc Typhoon for me. But I had some Palm devices before. I started with the B&W screen of the palm III


----------



## 5L1P5TR3AM (Sep 3, 2011)

PPC6300.  That thing was a beast I'm it's day!!! 

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## Shortmicheal (Sep 3, 2011)

Motorola Q


----------



## nitrobg (Sep 3, 2011)

Nokia 6600.
I was 5 years with it. The battery life barely dropped. These nokia phones last ages. It helped me many times in school


----------



## Kinz1980 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hero then turn into a super hero

Sent from my ADR6350 using xda premium


----------



## simple_punk (Sep 4, 2011)

sony ericsson p800


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## omell (Sep 4, 2011)

Xperia X10 (till now) 

I hope next will be Nexus Prime


----------



## FMZONE (Sep 4, 2011)

*HT-03A*

My first smartphone was HT-03A aka HTC Magic.

It was like alpha testing for Android phone but it was fantastic experience to me.

Currently I've been using SO-01B aka Xperia X10. This phone is extreamly fun because many custom roms are available.


----------



## Nerz (Sep 4, 2011)

Of my smartphones I went from htc tilt to htc fuze to sgs captivate. Loved each of them during their tour of duties. 

Sent from my I897 using XDA App


----------



## ITNoles (Sep 4, 2011)

My first smartphone is LG Optimus T.


----------



## kshen1 (Sep 4, 2011)

Droid X!

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## om23 (Sep 4, 2011)

SE Xperia X10, I'm still using it and it's improved so much since I first got it.

Sent from my x10 Platinum


----------



## amity5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Samsung galaxy Fit

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## ryan4130 (Sep 4, 2011)

LG dare ha 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using XDA App


----------



## GazaIan (Sep 4, 2011)

Mine was my current phone, the myTouch 4G. I have had several other chances to purchase a smartphone, but I always ended up losing that chance because I always refused to walk out the store without a phone instead of waiting for the smartphone to arrive (majority of the time it was windows mobile, and there was this one WM phone that looked like it was running XP).


----------



## sygeek (Sep 4, 2011)

Smartphone, despite being passionate about android, never had any, at least yet. If this were a dumbphone, it is Nokia C3.


----------



## Ryiah (Sep 4, 2011)

My second device was a smartphone, which is my currently Wildfire.


----------



## chaosm (Sep 4, 2011)

sony ericsson x10


----------



## killahrey (Sep 5, 2011)

SE t616. Not sure if it was a real smartphone, but it had more stuff then any regular phone at the time.

My first real smartphone was the original RIM BB Pearl.


----------



## JiriDanihelka (Sep 5, 2011)

HTC Touch Crusie


----------



## Henkjoost (Sep 5, 2011)

Htc Hero, 
Have had multiple rom, latest, froyo
Now on htc sensation


----------



## Poucet_OO7 (Sep 5, 2011)

Lg gm750 :d


----------



## guipatinador (Sep 5, 2011)

Nokia 3200 in 2003 or 2004.


----------



## yamchirobe (Sep 5, 2011)

Mine was the HTC elfin back in 2007

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA App


----------



## nebregg (Sep 5, 2011)

LG Optimus 2X. Great phone


----------



## xsonkei (Sep 5, 2011)

pretty sure it was a p800


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## okishead (Sep 5, 2011)

My first was Nokia 5530 Xpress Music and I still use it to make photos in Black&White. This phone has the best BW filter ever and the camera app is much better than on any Android phone that I used so far.


----------



## stackingreasyBBs (Sep 5, 2011)

Nokia N79. And now when I make purchasing decisions, I consider "future support" an important factor 

Still, it had a pretty good camera.


----------



## Garen21 (Sep 5, 2011)

Mine was Pantech Duo. Liked it because it ad a keyboard AND a number pad.


----------



## Archer (Sep 5, 2011)

Mine was the HTC Touch Diamond.







Prior to that I'd always been a Nokia user, and still really rate Nokia devices, but I was bowled over by Windows Mobile.  I'm now an Android user and can't see myself changing that for a long time, but I do still look back with fond memories and think of that sexy thing in my hand 

*Edit: *I've just found out that the Nokia N95 was actually a smartphone.  Well I never!  So, that was my first, but as far as I'm concerned the HTC Touch Diamond was my _real_ first!


----------



## Esseker29 (Sep 5, 2011)

Mine was Nokia 6600!!!


----------



## corythug (Sep 5, 2011)

iphone 1rst gen was smartish, i guess. but i count my epic 4g


----------



## Spider9909 (Sep 5, 2011)

My is the samsung Infuse 4g
I'm amazed with the speed and having a mini pc in my pocket!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA App


----------



## afsalva (Sep 6, 2011)

Mine was a iphone 3gs 32GB


----------



## ConfusedDroid (Sep 6, 2011)

OG Droid.  That was my baby.


----------



## skeletor592 (Sep 6, 2011)

HD2

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Jorixine (Sep 6, 2011)

The first one I had was a Nokia 5800. Which in my opinion was more a dumbphone than a smartphone, but I liked it when I bought it. Now I have a MM2. Sweet piece of hardware, a little heavy but its OK


----------



## noobletsausecakebbq (Sep 6, 2011)

Jorixine said:


> The first one I had was a Nokia 5800. Which in my opinion was more a dumbphone than a smartphone, but I liked it when I bought it. Now I have a MM2. Sweet piece of hardware, a little heavy but its OK

Click to collapse



U are so wrong..nokia may not be so popular in america but its the most used phone in europe and all of russia. 46% of all mobile phone owners are nokia owners and 5800 had their own custom "roms" . The 5800 movement in russia was big. Prolly still is haha

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## Super-Veloce (Sep 7, 2011)

My first one was a Nokia N95.. it was one of the best that moment 
After that I took a Nokia N97, mainly because of the Qwerty keyboard..

But I noticed it's pretty slow compared to the other smartphones.. also 2 times a display problem.. never a Nokia for me, unless they got a very good android phone 

I'm happy with my HTC Desire HD 
Maybe next year a new phone.


----------



## falcons2 (Sep 7, 2011)

Blackberry curve 8310 was my first 

Sent from my galaxy s 4g using XDA app


----------



## BIGfin86 (Sep 7, 2011)

Droid Eris when they first came out

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda premium


----------



## kaleb_709 (Sep 7, 2011)

*my first smart phone*

It was an iphone 3g, before that, I had a samsung tocco, that's not a smartphone is it? after the iphone I had a motorola cliq, then I had an LG optimos one (wich I gave to my dad) then a nokia N8 (wich was horrible for the price) now I have a motorola flipout and an htc imagio, I needet two lines so I got 2 low price phones instead of a single expensive one, I regret that though...


----------



## Gsluvr (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, I think it was the Sony Ericsson W960i. I loved it but it was too slow... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## lunlunb (Sep 7, 2011)

i just wonder how to define a smartphone.
my first "smart" phone was using symbian s60,sony ericsson,u8i vivaz pro
but it doesnt smart at all,with a fast-draining battery.


----------



## Jorixine (Sep 7, 2011)

noobletsausecakebbq said:


> U are so wrong..nokia may not be so popular in america but its the most used phone in europe and all of russia. 46% of all mobile phone owners are nokia owners and 5800 had their own custom "roms" . The 5800 movement in russia was big. Prolly still is haha
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App

Click to collapse



Well, in fact you're right.
But the thing is that I always had that 'fear' of having my hands dirty with the phones. I always had that feeling that I am about to brick the phone so I never looked for any information on putting another firmware.
What I remember doing is changing the 'part number' or something like that, so I could update the ROM with Nokia software.
Now that you mention there are several firmwares that works better, will have a look at them, maybe the person who I sold the phone to is interested in doing that.

Thanks a lot


----------



## PharmCAT (Sep 7, 2011)

HTC Incredible 2. I am late on the whole smartphone bandwagon.


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## Lukenzo (Sep 7, 2011)

Motorola defy FTW


----------



## DonEmu (Sep 7, 2011)

I guess mine would have to have been a "Motorola Razr V3". Cant really call what I used before that a smartphone.


----------



## mi3x (Sep 7, 2011)

n70 I loved that phone


----------



## vespa.truccata (Sep 7, 2011)

Nokia N96 II. It's a smartphone, isn't it?


----------



## grandem (Sep 7, 2011)

HTC Desire and i am still using it but soon i'll have a dual core


----------



## chibixzero (Sep 7, 2011)

Mine was the htc pure from att 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## mavers1985 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nokia N80, those were the days!


----------



## DJBlaster-303 (Sep 7, 2011)

Nokia 3650, I still have it and it works!


----------



## rocketpaul (Sep 7, 2011)

N95, absolute beast of a phone at the time.


----------



## droid future (Sep 8, 2011)

My first smartphone was the Original Motorola Droid 1. That phone was amazing and very customizable. The best phone that released with Android IMO. I have moved on to the Thunderbolt but I still use the Droid as a WIFI only device.


----------



## AdamRav (Sep 8, 2011)

HTC Desire HD

Others before it were totally ****e!!!


----------



## andrewsxxx (Sep 9, 2011)

Nokia N73!  I still like his camera. Fotos from there with 3.2 mp looks better than on any phone with more MP. Phone was "grey" from China, but works a long years and still working.


----------



## The-Captain (Sep 9, 2011)

droid future said:


> My first smartphone was the Original Motorola Droid 1. That phone was amazing and very customizable. The best phone that released with Android IMO. I have moved on to the Thunderbolt but I still use the Droid as a WIFI only device.

Click to collapse



That is pretty funny, you went from a motorola device to a htc and I did the opposite. I went from a Droid Incredible to Droid 3.

Sent from my DROID3 using XDA App


----------



## 1Khronos (Sep 9, 2011)

Nokia N97. In my opinion it shouldn't be called a smartphone...


----------



## cuddles11a (Sep 9, 2011)

MartyLK said:


> Palm Treo 600 for me.
> 
> First dumbphone was a BB Pearl Flip

Click to collapse





my first smart phone was a palm treo 650  loved that phone but couldnt afford the data on the bill lol.


----------



## levo009 (Sep 9, 2011)

imata-jama


----------



## grlddawkin (Sep 9, 2011)

htc excalibar suncom. windows phone


----------



## justmiike (Sep 9, 2011)

Would N95 8G be considered a smart phone?


----------



## Shifukato (Sep 9, 2011)

The Xperia mini Pro which I just bought


----------



## Fra881 (Sep 9, 2011)

n95 8gb then the first REAL sphone, gs2


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## G00fY2 (Sep 9, 2011)

Nokia N-gage.


----------



## jaquaslife (Sep 9, 2011)

Blackberry 8800. No camera but at the time it first can out it was awesome.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## vwauditech (Sep 9, 2011)

My first true Samrt phone was a Siemens SX66.  I loved that big screen.


----------



## asaetern (Sep 9, 2011)

The Palm Pre for sprint was my first smartphone, and when that starting crapping out I switched to a palm pixi that my girl left for the lg Optimus. I'm so glad I'm rid of those crappy Palm phones. 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## Skully1983 (Sep 9, 2011)

*First Smartphone*

The Motorola Q was my first smartphone: No touch screen, WiFi, or app store/market. I think it was the same smartphone George Washington used during the Revolutionary War.


----------



## eraste (Sep 9, 2011)

Motorola Devour - droid lol I know no laughs needed..


----------



## Genjinaro (Sep 9, 2011)

Windows Mobile 6 powered:

Sprint HTC (Titan) Mogul


----------



## maskex (Sep 9, 2011)

nokia 5800


----------



## KRAZYADROIDMASTER (Sep 9, 2011)

HTC DASH

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA Premium App


----------



## lotsafones (Sep 9, 2011)

Second hand iphone 3g with huge burn mark on screen

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## jory9 (Sep 9, 2011)

An iphone 2G ;D


----------



## steezee (Sep 9, 2011)

(HTC) Cingular 2125


----------



## Eclipse_Droid (Sep 10, 2011)

Mine was the HTC desire s. Had it for almost 6 months now. Currently S-OFF and running Virtuous Unity 2.35.0

Love this phone

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## seipsje (Sep 10, 2011)

The lg gw620... 

Sent from my MB860 using xda premium


----------



## HTC Bravo (Sep 10, 2011)

My first smartphone was HTC Magic, really slow but was my first android experience and I remember this device with love


----------



## efoss_sz (Sep 10, 2011)

My was Nokia N95 8gb hacked


----------



## immortalm (Sep 10, 2011)

I guess if you consider it smart then the nokia ngage QD...Loved that handset!


----------



## chocobutter (Sep 10, 2011)

*First Smartphone.*

A used then passed down to my mother then my older brother, then to me Blackberry Pearl 8120....


----------



## lennynero7 (Sep 10, 2011)

*Xperia x10 Mini Pro(model u20i)*

My next: Xperia Pro(model mk16a)....SE again?


----------



## tommi00 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sony Ericsson w950i with Symbian and UIQ 3 .. or isn't it a smartphone ? 
Than it was the i5700 - Spica - from Samsung.. with Android..


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## cyrarchy (Sep 10, 2011)

Mine was the I-mate jam 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## desmolab (Sep 10, 2011)

If is considered a smartphone so first one was Nokia 3650 with the round keyboard and I hated that keyboard!!! After a lot of nokia I bought my first HTC... G1! 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## devkss (Sep 10, 2011)

Nokia N95 if that counts


----------



## dj.95 (Sep 10, 2011)

Lg gd510 pop...if it's a smartphone...when not HTC hd7

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## vhs_29 (Sep 10, 2011)

LG Optimus One, soon to be replaced for a Samsung Captivate

But nothing will ever beat the SE K800i, best phone i've ever had


----------



## hegemytouch (Sep 10, 2011)

My first smart phone was and htc mytouch 3g...i couldnt put the device down lol...

Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA App


----------



## lennynero7 (Sep 10, 2011)

lennynero7 said:


> My next: Xperia Pro(model mk16a)....SE again?

Click to collapse



Someone leave some device feedback?


----------



## woodfinx (Sep 10, 2011)

Treo (if you call that a smart phone) then the Touch Diamond and ive been an HTC slut since.

Sent from my PG06100 using XDA App


----------



## HTC Bravo (Sep 10, 2011)

All symbian devices are considered smartphones?


----------



## blacksparro (Sep 10, 2011)

The HTC Tilt? Woah man. To believe that was considered a smart phone...


----------



## venitex (Sep 10, 2011)

nokia 7610 @2005 #symbian S60
nokia N72 @2006 #symbian S60
nokia 3250 @2006 #symbian S60
nokia 6120C @2007 #symbian S60
RIM Blackberry 8110 @2008 #RIM OS 4.5
Vodafone 1210 @2008 #Windows Mobile 6.1 Standard(original Windows Mobile 5 Smartphone)
Apple iPhone 3GS @2010 #IOS 3.0
HTC Diamond @2010 #Windows Mobile 6.1 Professional
HTC Wildfire @2010 #Android 2.2
HTC Diamond2 @2011 #Windows Mobile 6.5 Professional
RIM Blackberry 8220 @2011 #RIM OS 4.6
HTC 7 Mozart @2011 #Windows Phone 7.5


I will never ues the android phone

Windows phone is the best smartphone platform for me


----------



## oluchika (Sep 11, 2011)

HTC touch diamond

Sent from my SCH-I510 using XDA App


----------



## gaga0101 (Sep 11, 2011)

Nokia N95

Sent from my X10mini using XDA App


----------



## corythug (Sep 11, 2011)

I always wanted a n95

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Spookidoodles (Sep 11, 2011)

iPod Touch 1st Gen *I class it as a smartphone because I literraly held it and my ancient phone at the same time doing stuff on them*

Then I got an iPhone 3GS
Sold that and went Omnia 7.

Would never go back to iOS after WP7


----------



## Techlvr (Sep 11, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9000 Communicator. Then after that I had regular phones until the iPhone 3g.


----------



## jegerpa (Sep 11, 2011)

My first smartphone was the palm..not sure which model if someone could help me out, it was a flip model that was short and wide....anyone?


----------



## rovaris (Sep 11, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy I5800


----------



## Guilden_NL (Sep 11, 2011)

Palm Treo 600, back in 2004. Long before the iDud came out.

Sent from my DROID X2 using XDA App


----------



## p0werb1t (Sep 11, 2011)

I started with a Nokia 6600 (Symbian). For Android, I bought a Boston (Gigabyte GSmart G1305 Codfish clone).


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## borndead (Sep 11, 2011)

Nokia 6290 ^)


----------



## Wiley_11 (Sep 11, 2011)

Palm Pre 6/15/09.


----------



## uelue11 (Sep 11, 2011)

a good old ---> Siemens C25 <---


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 12, 2011)

Mine was and still is the Xperia X8. When I first got it, i kept thinking to myself " What kinda piece o' **** is this ?!". But after flashing the custom rom (cynogen 7), im glad to say that i love this piece of heaven !

Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## Onix King (Sep 12, 2011)

Mine is the Blackberry Curve 8520... That i still have on with ATT along with my Samsung Infuse 4G.


----------



## RohinZaraki (Sep 12, 2011)

NeoLojik said:


> First smartphone was a Sony Ericsson P900 that was given to me by a friend when he upgraded his handset. My current is a Desire S and boy does it make the P900 seem primitive =P

Click to collapse



Was the SE P900 really that popular >< ? Just askin cuz i see so many posts about it

Sent from my X8 using XDA App


----------



## blackfire6 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mine was the OG DROID that was such an awesome device. 

Sent from my Egypticus Spaceship using Tapatalk


----------



## moeahmad1995 (Sep 12, 2011)

Blackberry curve 8320

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda premium


----------



## kennington (Sep 12, 2011)

Mine was the T-Mobile Shadow, it was alright. But windows mobile sucked on it!

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## meanmonster (Sep 12, 2011)

My first was the Nokia 5800 CWM ... I loved it back in the days, but when I changed it for the Samsung Galaxy S I recognized how "bad" it was


----------



## zdjaib (Sep 12, 2011)

My first phone was a nokia, and not remember the name


----------



## Friddexx (Sep 12, 2011)

Nokia N80, went swimming. Same thing happend to the new N82 a few months later :/

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Boten89 (Sep 12, 2011)

My first smartphone was my HTC Desire


----------



## Crossxcalibur (Sep 12, 2011)

My first phone was the Palm Treo 700wx.  Amazing phone.


----------



## anderspn77 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mine was the LG Dare if you consider that a smartphone.


----------



## anderspn77 (Sep 12, 2011)

anderspn77 said:


> Mine was the LG Dare if you consider that a smartphone.

Click to collapse




If the LG dare isn't a smartphone, then it was the Motorola Milestone. I had it for 3 days and had to return it because Cincinnati Bells service was garbage. We switched to Sprint and I now have the EVO 4G.


----------



## Toss3 (Sep 12, 2011)

Samsung i780 -> HTC Touch HD -> HTC HD2 -> Galaxy S -> Galaxy S II


----------



## Elemenopee (Sep 12, 2011)

First gen iPhone


----------



## Nanzy (Sep 12, 2011)

N95, was very happy with it -- until I cracked the display, that is :-(

Sent from my Milestone using XDA App


----------



## Sjael (Sep 12, 2011)

Mine was my current Milestone 2.

I bought it after the Atrix and Optimus 2X didn't really pan out the way I wanted, as a stop gap until second-generation dual cores came out. Still waiting for a high-end phone that doesn't have some widespread deal-breaking issue. 

And of course, within two weeks (literally) of buying it, the price of the MS2 dropped by about 30%

Worst phone I had ever owned. The hardware is really solid, but as it came from Motorola, it was just abysmal; garbage battery life, general bugs up the wazoo. MS2Ginger came out not long ago though and fixed every single issue I had with the phone. It's now one of the best I've ever owned.


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## ausduckz (Sep 12, 2011)

My current SGS GT-I9000 was my first Smartphone


----------



## dark_angelfighter17 (Sep 13, 2011)

*worst phone ever...*

LG Incite with wm 6.1...
worst phone I ever had. Everyone thought I had a stick of "lipstick" attached to my phone instead of a stylist....


----------



## A2CKilla (Sep 13, 2011)

EVO 4g!!!! THE KING OF KINGS!!!!! lol


----------



## airfared (Sep 13, 2011)

it was a nokia


----------



## PMGRANDS (Sep 13, 2011)

My Good Ole' Buddy, was a (HTC Hero) that I kind a actually Miss! Lol...


----------



## baseballfanz (Sep 13, 2011)

SE P900 was my 1st


----------



## damdi (Sep 13, 2011)

HTC Desire, and still is with me!


----------



## ThatRyan (Sep 13, 2011)

my first smartphone is

LG Optimus T from Tmobile


----------



## IsDrael (Sep 13, 2011)

EVO 4G. It's so quietly brilliant. Boom!


----------



## msidewinder (Sep 13, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy S I9000... great phone!


----------



## fix-this (Sep 13, 2011)

my first smartphone was the htc touch vogue.


----------



## spannernick (Sep 13, 2011)

Mine was nokia 7650 







Still have it but some of the keys on the keypad don't work..

The next one I had was a Viewty and I still have that too,love the camera on it..

My forum is named after it..


----------



## vicper1 (Sep 13, 2011)

htc trinity


----------



## the_dark_knighton (Sep 13, 2011)

HTC Dream/G1 pre-cupcake

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## hexen2006 (Sep 13, 2011)

Xperia PLAY... awesome it is the best price/value on the market

Sent from my R800a using XDA App


----------



## naw3x (Sep 13, 2011)

x10 mini pro, still using it


----------



## freon1131 (Sep 13, 2011)

My first smartphone is I-Mate SP3i


----------



## droganche (Sep 13, 2011)

Nokia 6600!!! DDD


----------



## dark_angelfighter17 (Sep 17, 2011)

*incite...*

my first smart phone was an LG Incite running wm 6.1...
It had a stylus attached to the phone by a small string, My friends thought it was lipstick attached to my phone... needless to say, I traded it the moment the rhodium (Tilt 2) hit the att market.
Least Manly Pda ever...


----------



## sdkudrgn88 (Sep 17, 2011)

My first device was the one I have now, my Google Nexus S. I've only had it for, like, a month now >_>


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## The-Captain (Sep 17, 2011)

Do you like it?


sdkudrgn88 said:


> My first device was the one I have now, my Google Nexus S. I've only had it for, like, a month now >_>

Click to collapse





Sent from my DROID3 using XDA App


----------



## ronnyzilker (Sep 17, 2011)

My first smartphone was a Blackberry

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## xsam123 (Sep 17, 2011)

My first smartphone was a Nokia N-Gage QD, the first phone-console.

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App


----------



## odl (Sep 17, 2011)

my first one was SE G900.. if one can call it smartphone.. ;-)


----------



## nooblance (Sep 19, 2011)

I guess I had a couple that by definition could have been called smartphone's but I didn't stop carrying my palm pilot at work until I got my first blackberry.

Thanks,


Lance


----------



## Momar99 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nokia expressmusic


----------



## terranox (Sep 19, 2011)

my first  smartphone was sony ericson xperia x8


----------



## emarusamun (Sep 19, 2011)

Was the samsung instinct a smartphone? Im not sure....but doubt it. So im gonna say my first was evo 4g.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda premium


----------



## opravar (Sep 19, 2011)

LG KM900, but only few weeks because it is not smartphone...


----------



## ripley6 (Sep 19, 2011)

First smartphone was blackerry storm and could only deal with that POS for about 4 months.  No wonder a buddy gave it to me for free.  Then got the eris and rooted that puppy.


----------



## NIGHTMARE- (Sep 19, 2011)

Mine was Nokia 1011


----------



## xmsnx (Sep 19, 2011)

Sony Ericsson P900


----------



## dineshary (Sep 19, 2011)

Samsung captivate...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## TheRealSlimDesire (Sep 19, 2011)

Tmobile G1, been an android fanboy since day 1

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## OvaisAlam (Sep 19, 2011)

Mine was O2 AtomExec


----------



## indyred99 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mine was the Droid Eris.


----------



## LordManhattan (Sep 19, 2011)

Nokia 6600. Got it when i was 14 or 15.







---------- Post added at 09:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------




NIGHTMARE- said:


> Mine was Nokia 1011

Click to collapse



Not a smartphone


----------



## -i7- (Sep 19, 2011)

HTC desire hd ... not counting my Qtek .. shrugs.. bad bad thing..

Sent from my Optimus 2X using XDA App


----------



## KB0SDQ (Sep 20, 2011)

First one i am learning much


----------



## exb0 (Sep 20, 2011)

My g1 )

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## lokeshtak (Sep 20, 2011)

galaxy mini 
mini but nice.....


----------



## Sentrax123 (Sep 20, 2011)

Nokia C5-00


----------



## Zmotocescu (Sep 21, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy I5500. It was the cheapest smarthpone on the market and I learned a lot about Android OS. There was a time I used to brick it 2 times a day trying to install custom ROM's


----------



## DerPille (Sep 21, 2011)

My first one was a HTC Wildfire


----------



## dark_angelfighter17 (Sep 24, 2011)

Zmotocescu said:


> Samsung Galaxy I5500. It was the cheapest smarthpone on the market and I learned a lot about Android OS. There was a time I used to brick it 2 times a day trying to install custom ROM's

Click to collapse



Thats how I was on my HTC Inspire/DHD untill i got better at it. now, I can theme and modify ROMS before I even put them on my phone


----------



## Gunkk (Sep 24, 2011)

First smartphone:
This: Bricked Energy ROM Sensation.


----------



## Jufjufjuf (Sep 24, 2011)

LG Optimus 2X, bought the wrong phone, now I'm on the LG Optimus G2X lol. Loving android, scared like fck when I have to NV Flash it back -.-


----------



## XGrinder911 (Sep 25, 2011)

Mine was the Original By Moto, you know the one I'm talking about.


----------



## bryanqjx (Sep 25, 2011)

Mine was what the HTC legends. Although the processor isn't that great, but overall the experience, the personalization is great!

Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA App


----------



## salvaje85 (Oct 21, 2011)

SonyEricsson X10 Xperia Mini Pro


----------



## Klarostorix (Oct 21, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy 3

Tapatalked from my Samsung Galaxy S Plus


----------



## Modriin (Oct 21, 2011)

Mine was a Samsung Omnia


----------



## fox_die (Oct 21, 2011)

xt720, which I'm using till now
not a great phone, cause the ram is very limited, also the processor. But overall, I'm happy with it.


----------



## wongblack (Nov 15, 2011)

Mine was Samsung Galaxy S, currently using Samsung Google Nexus S.


----------



## krish_kc89 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mine is sony x10


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 15, 2011)

vodafone 845


----------



## Miver69 (Nov 15, 2011)

Asus p320, nice but too little screen for me.


----------



## josip-k (Nov 15, 2011)

Nokia n70,i was a little boy when i had it ^^
Then blackberry something 
And then the phone that changed my look on smartphones,xperia x1.i still have that one tho 
And now im well satisfied with my xperia x8.low price,great performance


----------



## JulienDev (Nov 15, 2011)

iPhone 2G for me


----------



## thor-diamond (Nov 16, 2011)

Nokia 9210, then blackberry 8100 then htc diamond and now this lg

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## Silver_Johnes (Nov 16, 2011)

Galaxy 3 ha ha


----------



## exb0 (Nov 16, 2011)

JulienDev said:


> iPhone 2G for me

Click to collapse



That's not a smart phone  

Sent from my Sensation using xda premium


----------



## R3dF1v3 (Nov 16, 2011)

Depends on your definition of 'smartphone', but it could well have been a Nokia 6600.


----------



## MrWhite1127 (Nov 16, 2011)

HTC touch for me. On Sprint. I thought it was amazing. It had Windows Mobile and Touch Flo 3D. I went from a Samsung upstage to that.  I miss my Samsung upstage at times.it was a sweet little phone at the time.

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## Frostbiyt (Nov 16, 2011)

My first smartphone was a piece of crap. I had the samsung acclaim, a few months after i got it it was like 50 bucks less then what we got it for


----------



## Jazz848 (Nov 16, 2011)

This one right here (VZW Fascinate). Was apprehensive at first, but thanks to the amazing work of jt1134, Team sbrissen, and Team Glitch, it is the first mobile phone (smart or otherwise) that I've actually enjoyed owning in 15 years!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium


----------



## shawayne21 (Nov 16, 2011)

A crapple iphone 2g, then a G1


----------



## drearg (Nov 16, 2011)

A Htc-8900 (1st Tilt) , then a Samsung I607.

Man those were the days!!!!


----------



## YoungAceAtlanta (Nov 16, 2011)

All I know is that it was a old voice stream flip down phone. Like back in the late 90s 

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda premium


----------



## KrnlPanic (Nov 16, 2011)

Crackberry Curve 8900... Loved it and had a difficult time getting myself to make the switch to an Android device... There's no going back now! 

Sent from my Senseless ZombieMod MT4GS using xda premium


----------



## fanisxda (Nov 16, 2011)

*OMNIA*

Before android... Off cource.  OMNIA . What else ?


----------



## sushiguy732 (Nov 16, 2011)

I was light years ahead of all my friends and coworkers simply because I had a smartphone.  It was the Samsung i300.  This was the very first Palm based smartphone.  It was so hot at the time that even Jack Bauer had one on 24.

I am too new to post a link to the actual phone but phonescoop has a picture and specs of it on their website.


----------



## Guilden_NL (Nov 20, 2011)

Fark, 
You make me feel old.

Palm Treo 600, and 'course I had the Palm Tungsten W before that....perhaps it should be considered a smartphone.

Sent from my DROID X2 using XDA App


----------



## slimslim (Nov 20, 2011)

Motorola A1200 (Ming), back in the days...

Sent from my HTC Vivid via Tapatalk


----------



## DNL_Daniel (Nov 20, 2011)

Mine, it was siemens C25, one of the most popular these days (somewhere in late 90's). Battery lasted much longer than it does now.


----------



## ngochoangspf (Nov 20, 2011)

it was siemens sl45 and now is sony x10, my sl45 use for music


----------



## mikiles (Nov 20, 2011)

My first smartphone was the Nokia 6600,the miracle of the telephone for their time.


----------



## heavony.ivory (Nov 20, 2011)

onces upon a time i could use my phone as a weapen


----------



## Avais Yousaf (Nov 20, 2011)

Mine was hum I wuld say proper smartphone....  xda from 02 underneath its was HTC.. with wm2


----------



## altix31 (Nov 20, 2011)

A Samsung C260


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## cyaclone (Nov 20, 2011)

Kyocera 6035  Palm OS, then the Samsung i300, then Samsung i500, to the last Palm OS Centro, and currently the Motorola Photon


----------



## kelvyn1995 (Nov 20, 2011)

Samsung i7500 !


----------



## Genn-ua (Jan 6, 2012)

My one was Qtek 8300 in 2006


----------



## Vally2k (Jan 6, 2012)

First was Nokia 3250 in 2006, then i can't mention all the name of the Smartphones i've used. then since here in America, 1st was iPhone 3G, followed by Sony Ericson P1i, HTC Wildfire, Galaxy Prevail, Infuse 4G (returned after 3 weeks for bricking), Transform Ultra right now


----------



## jwsm (Jan 6, 2012)

Evo 4G(Sprint). Currently using an Exhibit II(Tmo).


----------



## eksasol (Jan 6, 2012)

HTC TouchPro2, costed me $400 and that was 2007. I'm glad I don't have to mess with WinMo OS anymore.

	But the real fun started when I got my first Android device, LG Optimus, then eventually a dozen of Android phones and tablet later ended up with the Galaxy Note, the best of them.


----------



## nevrlow (Jan 7, 2012)

Tmobile sidekick 

sent from my Sensation XD


----------



## Skywall (Jan 7, 2012)

Siemens SX1


----------



## iHeadhunterz (Jan 7, 2012)

Samsung Behold . Most amazing phone, for me. Except No Android


----------



## julljus (Jan 8, 2012)

Nokia 9100


----------



## _Sparks (Jan 8, 2012)

Mine was the Xperia x8 and I am proud of it


----------



## urra901109 (Jan 8, 2012)

nokia n-gage.. the sideways-talking phone. although its weird i keep telling myself its awesome.


----------



## copyname (Jan 8, 2012)

My first smartphone? It was HTC Diamond with Windows mobile 6. In my opinion not bad phone.


----------



## mindstate (Jan 8, 2012)

Mine was a HTC aria. Very good phone.

Sent from my LG-C800 using XDA App


----------



## mfitz8530 (Jan 18, 2012)

Looking back, I cannot believe it took me so long to enter into the smartphone world. My first was the Samsung Moment from Sprint just a few short years ago. I don't know how I survived without android.


----------



## jayRokk (Jan 18, 2012)

mine was Kyocera Slide....
this phone lol


----------



## euphoria47 (Jan 18, 2012)

mfitz8530 said:


> Looking back, I cannot believe it took me so long to enter into the smartphone world. My first was the Samsung Moment from Sprint just a few short years ago. I don't know how I survived without android.

Click to collapse



If it makes you feel any better, there was no android before a few short years ago, 3.5 years if I'm not mistaken


----------



## mustafa888 (Jan 18, 2012)

mine was Samsung i900 Omnia with WM6... very good phone for 3 years
I have Samsung Galaxy S i9000 today...


----------



## chomiczonek (Jan 18, 2012)

My first smartphone is Galaxy S2 :-D


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## alexyaz (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't know if LG Dare counts but I had that for a while but now I am on my HTC Droid Incredible


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## sjvirchow (Jan 19, 2012)

My first smartphone was a BlackBerry 7250 my work gave me. That thing was a powerhouse, I had that phone for almost six years!


----------



## mattyray1 (Jan 19, 2012)

My first "smart" phone was a Blackberry Storm.


----------



## nemofbaby2010 (Jan 19, 2012)

mine was the nokia ngage worst piece of crap i ever had, i was happy when i upgraded


----------



## jpculp (Jan 19, 2012)

Nokia E71. I ended up dropping it and switching to a normal phone because the smartphone features weren't enough to justify the data price. Then the android boom hit and I was the only guy without a smartphone.


----------



## rassam (Jan 19, 2012)

Sony Ericsson p990

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e


----------



## tylerworth22 (Jan 19, 2012)

Samsung moment, it was good for its time i suppose really like the slide out keyboard. Now i have an EVO 4G and im happy as can be.


----------



## Slimboball (Jan 19, 2012)

Mine was a Nokia 7650 (first camera phone too!), although I did previously have the 7110 which was Nokia's first WAP phone which could be described as an early smartphone. I loved that phone, with the Matrix style slide flip!


----------



## Dancer-Sk (Jan 19, 2012)

Nokia E-52 =)


----------



## well_twist (Jan 19, 2012)

Nokia N82 
still in working order


----------



## HowDoiUseAndroid (Jan 19, 2012)

DroidX - Still have it after 14 months.


----------



## phuxus (Jan 19, 2012)

HTC Desire w/ Amoled, the one and only 

I miss the compactness on actual phones, imho HTC Desire got the perfect size and enough cpu-power. Hopefully HTC releases some new Desire like Phones in the early Future!


----------



## delusioned (Jan 19, 2012)

Nokia E65. Man, I hate/miss those times where apps weren't on a centralised distribution.


----------



## Roksard (Jan 19, 2012)

I didnt have many phones at all, only 4 total as far as I remember. Got my first phone at 2004. It was a simple phone just for dialing, some LG i dont remember the model.

My first smartphone was LG P500, with capacitive touchscreen. But I only had it for 3 months, then bought my IncS and im happy with it, using it already for 6 months.


----------



## nevrlow (Jan 20, 2012)

Damn forever. I get bored fast.  I have to swp like every few months





HowDoiUseAndroid said:


> DroidX - Still have it after 14 months.

Click to collapse





Sent from my MIUI.us Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## rahimhn (Jan 20, 2012)

Samsung galaxy s


----------



## SohamJ (Jan 20, 2012)

*First Smartphone :*

Samsung Galaxy Fit S-5670.


----------



## Razer911 (Jan 20, 2012)

HTC incredible S


----------



## kwbr (Jan 20, 2012)

The good old i-Mate SP5-i, produced by HTC in 2005


----------



## MalKiE13 (Jan 20, 2012)

my first smartphone was THE first "smartphone" the Samsung SCH-i600. it was a clamshell Windows Mobile phone with an SD card slot on the side, user accessible battery. It did not have wi-fi unless you installed a wi-fi/data storage SD card (which didn't matter cuz the phone/os didn't have the drivers necessary). It had BT as I had paired it with a mouse and stereo headphones. It had a pluggable external silicone keyboard. 

I went on to own 5 other WinMo phones before getting the DROID on Nov. 6th 2009

Sent from my DROID3 using XDA App


----------



## TheFes999 (Jan 20, 2012)

My first smartphone was a Nokia N97. What a piece of junk that was! Now I am a very happy user of a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## alex18881 (Jan 20, 2012)

My first smartphone was Nokia 3230.


----------



## downwiththebanksters (Jan 20, 2012)

My first was THE first american smartphone, the Handspring Treo 180, which was released in the spring of 2002. The Handspring Springboards don't count do they? I think there was a Kyocera that ran PalmOS that predated the 180, but was near impossible to find? I guess the Nokia 9xxx predated the Treo by 5 years (1997), but fugly and less pocketable than the 180. My RIM 850 was kinda special too...


----------



## irlud (Jan 20, 2012)

*blackberry....*

PEARL, yeah not very popular, but at the time...i LOVED the small size and what it did in those tiny dimensions. Also, I mastered suretype. Wasn't the big deal people made it out to be.


----------



## rush420 (Jan 20, 2012)

Mine was the htc shadow then 3 blackberry's the shadow was also where I learned about custom roms an free source allshadow.com  I learned all kind of hacks it was fun the hd 2 an android just feed addiction even more 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Vixa (Jan 20, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 5800XM very good phone and very very good speakers


----------



## WiteFlash (Jan 20, 2012)

Samsung Vibrant. Got it from a friend who recently upgraded.  Only had it for about a month so far but I'm loving it and all the awesome things that it can do!


----------



## ahat (Jan 20, 2012)

My first smart phone was Qtek 2020i with windows mobile 2003 SE


----------



## jenablinsky (Jan 20, 2012)

My first smartphone was the first ever, a Nokia 6630.

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## icksdeh (Jan 20, 2012)

do you know the glofiish m800 from eten? this was my first smartphone


----------



## grifsworld (Jan 20, 2012)

I was quite a bit late on the smartphone bandwagon... Droid 1 from Motorola xD


----------



## sideout33 (Jan 21, 2012)

the big motorola 8700 we call the "telefon cab"


----------



## joshyakadamien (Feb 10, 2012)

mine was the nokia 3650  and after that a nokia 6600 XD
it was pure awesomness back then...
aand i still have the old 66 in my locker
since then it survived a winter under 40 cm of snow thats to my faher in law...
but its stll working flawlessly XD


----------



## kanagadeepan (Feb 10, 2012)

Nokia 3230.... Many many years back... Then 9300, 9500, E70, E90, E71, N82, BB8830 (CDMA), Palm 800w, EPIC, Atrix, Photon, Thrill, Captivate Glide...


----------



## lea9ue (Feb 10, 2012)

HTC EVO 4g


----------



## Cannson (Feb 11, 2012)

My first one is the HTC Sensation which I still use


----------



## Optikn3rv (Feb 11, 2012)

LG cookie, gave it my son in the end and he had it pinched


----------



## VasHiel (Feb 11, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy 5500.


----------



## roady001 (Feb 11, 2012)

Motorola MpX200. First love to Windows platform.


----------



## junkifan (Feb 12, 2012)

Mine was an iPhone 4.. Changed to Neo V after a few months. Android rules


----------



## Bluecham (Feb 12, 2012)

After much research and trying, I got the HTC Inspire.  I LOVE IT!  I have recently just rooted after having it for several months and am experimenting with different ROMS.  SO far tried RCMix 3d and now on Illuminati.  So fun!


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 12, 2012)

Really?





Bluecham said:


> After much research and trying, I got the HTC Inspire.  I LOVE IT!  I have recently just rooted after having it for several months and am experimenting with different ROMS.  SO far tried RCMix 3d and now on Illuminati.  So fun!

Click to collapse





Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## chrism.brunner (Feb 12, 2012)

HTC tilt. Nice little phone.


----------



## Applesarekool (Feb 12, 2012)

chrism.brunner said:


> HTC tilt. Nice little phone.

Click to collapse



Htc Touch Pro2, the sprint variant of the tilt. It was my gateway into Android.


----------



## mrsnoo86 (Feb 12, 2012)

hmm.. my first one is Sony XPERIA X8. this phone i bought last year


----------



## Android311 (Feb 12, 2012)

Lg optimus v was my first smartphone, I still wish I had it, great phone 

NookColor ICS 9 Nightly "Overclocked"


----------



## bambu85 (Feb 12, 2012)

LG optimus one. I still use it to this day, and love it.


----------



## Android311 (Feb 12, 2012)

bambu85 said:


> LG optimus one. I still use it to this day, and love it.

Click to collapse



lg makes great quality and reliable phones, I love lg 

NookColor ICS 9 Nightly "Overclocked"


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Feb 12, 2012)

Evo 4g

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kazuya_82 (Feb 12, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S Plus


----------



## Truballa4real7 (Feb 12, 2012)

Motorola i930 lmao

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## kachna140 (Feb 12, 2012)

Sony Ericsson Xperia X10i, still have it, recently XDA'd.


----------



## elevus (Feb 13, 2012)

My first smartphone is HTC hd2


----------



## mddcflimsreal (Feb 13, 2012)

G1. Ha when it first came out. Then the behold 2. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Premium


----------



## thelowend (Feb 13, 2012)

My first was a Blackberry Storm. Man, at the time, that was the coolest piece of technology to me. I remember flat out not using  a computer for 3 weeks after getting it! 
It eventually broke down...buttons stopped working, the battery life went down then the whole right side of the screen was unresponsive.


----------



## SofyanPamungkas (Feb 13, 2012)

SE xperia x1.


----------



## brooksyx (Feb 13, 2012)

First for me was the droid eris. Not a bad phone, still has an active community. I like my epic a lot better though, bigger screen, qwerty keyboard, and can't beat talk/text/data for $25 a month. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## njd15 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nokia N-Gage QD! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## niknation (Feb 13, 2012)

iPhone 3G but now im rocking a Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## ALCATRAZ-95 (Feb 13, 2012)

Galaxy S2


----------



## Pietrone94 (Feb 13, 2012)

mine was and is galaxy s1...before it i had nokia 6300 but i don't think it is a smartphone


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## aliamin86 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nokia n70 still one of the best phone's i used because of battery strength

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## prozacvip (Feb 13, 2012)

My first Smartphone was a Nokia 5800, after this i buy a N8 Nokia, but i fall in love with Android when my work donate me a HD2 from HTC, and i discover the roms to transform this spectacular smartphone with Windows Phone on a Sensational Machine with Android Gingerbread


----------



## maxiedk (Feb 15, 2012)

Iphone 3g (ducks)


----------



## p8riotx (Feb 15, 2012)

Blackberry Pearl.  Wow.  That takes me back...


----------



## Tubasaurus (Feb 15, 2012)

T-Mobile G1. I got it used so I didn't even have 3G, I had to use the SIM card of the guy I bought it from to activate my account on the phone. 

8 months later it suddenly died. It won't turn on at all. Sad day


----------



## MMarkkk (Feb 15, 2012)

Optimus x 2


----------



## bryanpen (Feb 15, 2012)

a T-Mobile MDA. even had the Ifonz 2.0 to make it look like the iphone setup. that was 2006 and i had 3 of those. Windows Mobile really sucked now that i think back.


----------



## WhiteGorilla (Feb 16, 2012)

My first smart phone was either my Sony Ericsson P800 or Handscent Treo (palm era), I don't remember which came first.


----------



## pteols (Feb 16, 2012)

Motorola Milestone.

Good, durable but with a lousy stock interface. Replace it with CM7 and has been using it until recently which i had just changed to a Galaxy note.


----------



## Android311 (Feb 16, 2012)

maxiedk said:


> Iphone 3g (ducks)

Click to collapse



Lol 


NookColor ICS 9 Nightly "Overclocked"


----------



## draiyan (Feb 16, 2012)

i thought nokia phones arent considered as smartphones. i read an article once labelling them as feature phone. so i was wrong. hmm. so, how? when? we call a phone a smartphone? i read some replies here they included even nokia 6600. 

Sent from my Nokia 3310 running ICS


----------



## weeo (Feb 16, 2012)

Sony Ericsson P910i 

Hell Yeah! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## lejohn (Feb 16, 2012)

HTC Wildfire

Used it for 1.5 years.
Was kinda slow, now using the SGS+


----------



## RolAr (Feb 16, 2012)

HTC Desire still have it


----------



## gullz (Feb 16, 2012)

LG P990, with the recently released CM9 Kang it is still nice to have


----------



## Android311 (Feb 16, 2012)

draiyan said:


> i thought nokia phones arent considered as smartphones. i read an article once labelling them as feature phone. so i was wrong. hmm. so, how? when? we call a phone a smartphone? i read some replies here they included even nokia 6600.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3310 running ICS

Click to collapse



I think it was a smart phone in Europe 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using XDA App


----------



## VikoAlucard (Apr 25, 2012)

*mine was a windows phone...*

I can't even remember its name... It had a stylus, which really helped !

Then iPhone 3GS, then Galaxy S2.

Nowadays, I'm still waiting for a newer version of the Galaxy Note. Thinking that all those new phones should be stylus compatible in the near future...


----------



## theUsualSuspexx (Apr 25, 2012)

My 1st ever "smart phone" was supposedly the old tmo htc pocket pc or the mda overclocked to a whopping 300 I believe. I don't really count my og sidekick with its clip on camera and black and white screen a smart phone cuz it def had some tard in it.

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA transparent blue remix as I let the iPhone killa from another galaxy my SGH-T989 marinate for half an hour after another rom swap


----------



## lumpy83 (Apr 25, 2012)

My first smartphone is à Samsung Galaxy S (GT I9000) - Fantastic phone !


----------



## jonse01 (Apr 25, 2012)

HTC Legend was 1st and still going strong


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## crsdroid (Apr 26, 2012)

My first one is samsung blackjack and first android device was a htc g1 right when the cupcake update was coming out lol

Sent from my XT883 using Tapatalk


----------



## ipkalgrp (May 1, 2012)

my first was a Nokia 9500-8Gb


----------



## karmasyde (May 1, 2012)

Original moto Droid...cyanogen kept me happy with it til the nexus was released

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MainstreamStereotype (May 1, 2012)

*Windows mobile*

It was the E-TEN Glofiish X650 running windows mobile 5.0
it was really bad to handle and there were hardly good apps


----------



## oricalcus (May 1, 2012)

Motorola XT720


----------



## Juancsds (May 1, 2012)

Was a Lg OB


----------



## TJ5000 (May 1, 2012)

samsung i5500


----------



## falcons7 (May 1, 2012)

blackberry 8520


----------



## smeccan (May 2, 2012)

iPhone 3GS.. Sorry guys. I have sinned


----------



## JuninhoCelular (May 2, 2012)

Nokia 6600... It was marvelous.. That time.. Hehehe

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## REGonz (May 2, 2012)

Crackberry

Not a fan but its all Ive ever used regularly.

For my Android fix - I own a tablet.


----------



## Anton2012 (May 2, 2012)

Asus P525 and Qtek s200 almost at the same time.


----------



## wormym (May 2, 2012)

1st phone: Nokia 3230
Current phone: HTC One S


----------



## russian392 (May 2, 2012)

Lg thrive

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA


----------



## KarlokLP (May 2, 2012)

Samsung G600


----------



## HawkEyes2114 (May 2, 2012)

LG Lotus Elite - so not a smartphone, but it thinks it is

HTC Evo 4G - Current Phone

too broke to buy anything "newer"


----------



## MMarkkk (May 2, 2012)

LG Optimus 2X


----------



## brooktree (May 2, 2012)

The Motorola BackFlip the day after it came out to AT&T... but I really wanted to G1, just couldnt afford it.


----------



## chainrulez (May 3, 2012)

Nokia 7650...


----------



## Pasmaaaan (May 3, 2012)

HTC Hero, used it till december 2011


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## Deleted member 4517902 (May 3, 2012)

Have only had two phones. First one about ten years ago, Nokia 3310 which i had until 2010.
I then bought my HTC Desire which curently is my primary phone.


----------



## cutorix (May 3, 2012)

My first was a Motorola with a external antenna, very kewl...


----------



## saesky_03 (May 3, 2012)

n70 >>> samsung galaxy y


----------



## vizdak (May 3, 2012)

My first smartphone is Galaxy S2. And it's a month old.


----------



## KorayH (May 3, 2012)

My first smartphone was P900.
I loved it a lot


----------



## kanagadeepan (May 3, 2012)

First smartphone 
Symbian Nokia 3230

First Android epic


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I927R using xda premium


----------



## DeanderDean (May 8, 2012)

2011 - HTC Leo (HD2)
Oct. 2011 - HTC Desire Z

;b


----------



## ThatAzianGuy (May 8, 2012)

Just recently got my first smartphone last November.

T-Mobile Samsung Galaxy SII

And to think before this I had been using a Samsung Impression...probably the worst phone ever...


----------



## YLNdroid (May 8, 2012)

*Nokia N73 Music Edition*, back in the days when it was considered a 'smartphone'! I still have it, I still use it and I still love it.


Now, the definition of a smartphone seems to change every couple of months.


----------



## joeclown (May 9, 2012)

Nokia N81. first and last symbian phone of mine. HTC Wildfire right after that..


----------



## yojoe600 (May 9, 2012)

Samsung omnia

Sent from my Dinc... I mean Rezound


----------



## timmymarsh (May 9, 2012)

Lol, imate jamin, aka Htc prophet


----------



## Passburger (May 11, 2012)

Sony Ericsson P1i


----------



## pietertje1 (May 11, 2012)

Samsung galaxy nexus no kidding


----------



## sam razzy (May 11, 2012)

My first Smarty was NOKIA 2300 

sent from my ****ING mobile using AWESOME Cmod9


----------



## the1godfather (May 11, 2012)

vnvman said:


> Nokia n70, i started late lol...

Click to collapse



i had a nokia n70,the second phone of mine


----------



## aranab (May 11, 2012)

My first was an iPhone 3GS, then an S2 and now a One X. A fine transition methinks 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## airik559 (May 11, 2012)

Nokia 3510 in 2002 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## AnumEndzeit (May 12, 2012)

Incredible S, got it a couple months ago. Went on vacation, shorted it now i have a Sony Xperia X10. Kind of a disappointment moving the xda sections  

(no offence to the devs in the section, trust me youve been doing an awesome job!)


----------



## richii93 (May 12, 2012)

xperia active


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## deathnotice01 (May 12, 2012)

2011- Samsung Galaxy Y (bought it on my first pay day, first phone i bought with my own hard earned cash)
2012- HTC Wizard (my stepdad gave it to me as a gift)


----------



## A.J (May 12, 2012)

Sony Ericsson Z200, Nokia 7710, Nokia 3250, I-Mate Jam, I-Mate JamIn, I-Mate Something PDAI - PDA II then I-Mate JAMIN (Again) -  O2 XDA Stealth - HTC Viva - HTC Touch Pro - HTC HD2 - Motorola Droid Razr  wow


----------



## TrollinGod (May 12, 2012)

LG GC900 Viewty Smart :S
(i dont like it)


----------



## rootingdestroyer (May 12, 2012)

HTC Touch Pro 2


----------



## sonyn (May 12, 2012)

Ericsson P900. Then I upgraded to to Ericsson P910, Nokia 9300, Nokia E71 ...

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## NaglBagl (May 12, 2012)

The first droid, I really liked it.


----------



## Randytw1 (May 12, 2012)

HTC G1


----------



## dirtbikerr450 (May 12, 2012)

iPhone 4 - to simple
NOw i have the samsung Galaxy S 2 (i777)


----------



## Aspire (May 12, 2012)

I'm 18 
So, Nokia N73ME


----------



## pressytcn (May 12, 2012)

My first was Sony Ericsson k800i then Nokia n73 then Sony Ericsson p1i then then HTC Desire then incredible s then sensation xl and now one x

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## rk00064 (May 12, 2012)

my first smart phone was Motorola A810


----------



## janek-kowal (May 12, 2012)

My 1st was amazing HTC MDA Compact IV


----------



## Enthunk (May 12, 2012)

Is SE W760 classified as smartphone? If yes then it was my first, if not then my first is Samsung Galaxy Fit 

Sorry for bad English


----------



## anthonypiccolo (Jun 15, 2012)

First smartphone would have been the iPhone 3GS. Glad I don't have that piece of **** anymore. 

Proud owner of the SGS2 these days.


----------



## Euler MD (Jun 15, 2012)

HTC Fuze
HTC Sensation


----------



## manuksayamerah (Jun 16, 2012)

mine was O2 XDA II mini which I bought on 2005. on of the best phone on the market at that time


----------



## Xdaoscar996 (Jun 16, 2012)

Super evo 4g


----------



## abhipati (Jun 16, 2012)

Htc one x :beer:

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Aenima462 (Jun 16, 2012)

HTC Touch Diamond was my first smartphone. It got me started here on XDA and I was more than ecstatic when got rid of my blackberry that replaced it only to find out years later that XDA was huge on android modding. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andre.luzimg (Jun 16, 2012)

nokia 6120 classic


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## Mercstealth (Jun 16, 2012)

Cant rember 1st one but the n97 almost turned me off smart phones forever lol.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gbmitchell (Jun 16, 2012)

Cingular 8125/HTC Wizard. I'm now looking for another.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlogYourEarth (Jun 16, 2012)

HTC Touch 2
and now I have a very nice Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## archieguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Y Duos... I am a newbie here!


----------



## banzer_kadaj (Jun 17, 2012)

Nokia 6120 Classic

but has gone


----------



## Alex Charles (Jun 17, 2012)

HTC wildfire 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vitamin-D (Jun 17, 2012)

I am pretty much a noob to the smartphone scene. My first phone (the one I have now) is a Samsung Galaxy S2 Epic 4G Touch. I had the Motorola Photon at first but it was just buggy and I didn't like the interface. The 4G touch is by far the better phone and combined with Sprint's awesome unlimited plan I am not going to complain. I'm sure it will be a while before I can upgrade again, but at least when I upgrade this time I'll have the wealth of knowledge this site had to offer to aid my decision. Glad I found this place


----------



## androidyurdu (Jun 17, 2012)

*my smartphone is Galaxy S 19000*

my first smartphone is Galaxy S 19000


----------



## MCChai (Jun 17, 2012)

xperia x8


----------



## abhipati (Jun 17, 2012)

HTC one x 
Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## kkrraazzyy (Jun 17, 2012)

motorola rokr e6


----------



## h33ro (Jun 17, 2012)

SGS ! Still a great phone


----------



## PPint0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Samsung i900 Omnia 16GB


----------



## kb24forlife24 (Jun 17, 2012)

HTC Incredible....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## kurtcocaine (Jun 17, 2012)

Nokia Ngage.. if it counts as a smart phone..I loved that phone!!


----------



## Marfere (Jun 17, 2012)

I think it was the Nokia n82 and my brother's still rocking it


----------



## duc_xe (Jun 18, 2012)

Htc dhd

Sent from my HTC Senesation XE


----------



## Theonew (Jun 18, 2012)

HTC Touch (Vogue) .


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 18, 2012)

Bought Nokia C6-00 four months ago. :-(


----------



## thanhhai8888 (Jun 18, 2012)

about 6 year ago, i'm using O2,it's a first smart phone of me


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## matt_att (Jun 18, 2012)

i had my Nokia N95 about 5 years ago.


----------



## MikiOCN (Jun 18, 2012)

I've always used "dumb phones"... primarily Sony Ericsson Walkman type phones, always unlocked. 

My FIRST _smart phone_ was the first iPhone. I've owned the 3gS and the iPhone 4 as well. 

And, I may own the iPhone 5 depending on how awesome it is.


----------



## AC DC (Jun 18, 2012)

Se xperia x1

Sent from my HTC nexus one using XDA


----------



## necrologo (Jun 18, 2012)

Nokia 3310...it was smarter than lots of new" smartphones"

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## jase_i9100 (Jun 18, 2012)

1st post on XDA!   +1 for nokia N95!


----------



## mmdevelopers (Jun 18, 2012)

My first smartphone was HTC Touch Pro. Really cool device. And after this one I bought HTC Desire and my future smartphone will be too from HTC.


----------



## Oxylomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Sony Ericcson G900,

well from todays point of view not really a smart phone,
but in the good old times...


----------



## bigmac9704 (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine was a Motorola Milestone, one yers ago


----------



## knut-inge (Jun 18, 2012)

I had my Sony P900 years ago !!


----------



## TrevinB (Jun 22, 2012)

*What Was Your First Smart Phone?*

I had a samsung blackjack


----------



## ScottyBeGood (Jun 22, 2012)

My first was one the first smartphone's a Handspring Treo 180, Palm OS, Black and White screen, touchscreen w/ stylus.

Carrier was Voicestream purchased by T-mobile.

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## netomel (Jun 22, 2012)

Mine was Tmobile HTC,  then BlackBerry curve


----------



## tom123451989 (Jun 22, 2012)

Samsung Wave 525


----------



## DeltaBlast (Jun 22, 2012)

I had a Bosch... something. They were huge... and as Bosch also made fridges, my phone was called a fridge as well, because of it's size


----------



## 11to3 (Jun 22, 2012)

HTC Hero, fell down a waterwell (w/ water), still works


----------



## FurryTauren (Jun 22, 2012)

Nokia 6230 (that lucky cab driver) I would still use it. Too bad the taxi company never "found" it....


----------



## Zedoki (Jun 22, 2012)

*HTC Hero*

My first phone was HTC Hero, still working but with a lot of bugs.


----------



## GoMati (Jun 22, 2012)

Nokia E51

If it's first android device - it's going to be SGS+ soon


----------



## sudarsan s (Jun 22, 2012)

Neo v ....loving every bit of it

from my NEO V ICS reverted to GB


----------



## cyberlion17 (Jun 22, 2012)

my first smartphone was my nokia 6600 (the bulky soap-like form factor phone). Symbian OS rocks hard and well that time, nokia's golden days! I can even remember the remote control app I installed in my 6600, switching channels in tv appliance stores hahaha. Have been a nokia/symbian fan that time. It was by far the best symbian version then it started to go downhill.

On a side note: I owned N70 and nokia 5800 years after and can't find the pleasure of finding good apps like the trusty 6600. Made the shift from nokia 5800 to the now present samsung galaxy s2. Best smartphone I've owned! 

Where did nokia go wrong?   Symbian had so much potential then haha


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## winny54 (Jun 22, 2012)

my first mobile is a nokia 3110


----------



## raffux3 (Jun 22, 2012)

ericsson t10 XD


----------



## dzulfadli (Jun 22, 2012)

*ngage*

first smartphone was my ngage.nokia first game phone.honestly it was on fire those days..great phone .symbian mods and applications.hacks and tricks..those were the days when symbian rules


----------



## javadreams (Jun 22, 2012)

I had the Palm Treo 650. Actually quite ahead of its time.


----------



## Darkseid83 (Jun 22, 2012)

Cingular 8125 Or Wizard. The start of a beautiful friendship with Xda. I am sure I am not alone.


----------



## culbul03 (Jun 23, 2012)

first one was nokia 7610............ a real bad one


----------



## tokicku (Jun 23, 2012)

motorola cliq, gravity smart and the best yet galaxy s2 T989


----------



## cyberlion17 (Jun 23, 2012)

dzulfadli said:


> first smartphone was my ngage.nokia first game phone.honestly it was on fire those days..great phone .symbian mods and applications.hacks and tricks..those were the days when symbian rules

Click to collapse



I agree. Symbian had so much to brag that time. It was lightweight (can run even in sucky specs), has true multi-tasking ability that time. It had so much features which even trump the first iOS. What it failed to do I think was that it didn't adapt with the times. What was once the great and awesome symbian OS turn into an ugly laggy and confusing UI (more so with the touch UI), cumbersome UX, apps and ecosystem turned dull, hardware was not spectacular. Nokia lost a golden opportunity with symbian then. It keeps me wondering, what would symbian look and feel like now if it was not abandoned and had adapted fully with the smartphone generations?


----------



## ChangefulFiber85 (Jun 23, 2012)

My first smartphone was in 2006: Nokia n80

I had it a few weeks then brought it back; the coverage on it was dire and I just couldn't stand Symbian.

My first real proper smartphone was the Galaxy S2 - my current phone


----------



## e495957 (Jun 23, 2012)

G1 right here. CyanogenMod for life!


----------



## vanillaLVL (Jun 23, 2012)

Nokia E51

Sent from my e15i  | nAa11 |


----------



## superatrain (Jun 23, 2012)

HTC mytouch 3g slide, which I'm still using.

It has held up surprisingly well considering its age and the way I abuse it.


----------



## k1p2n3g4 (Jun 23, 2012)

HTC Desire HD. Was on the stock build until the warranty ran out (1 year) and then rooted - ARHD7.0.3. Now on IceColdSanwich 8.0. 

LOVE IT!!


----------



## nighthawkmckenzie (Jun 24, 2012)

Iphone... Quickly and immediately followed by Acer Liquid E.
Still have the ol' Liquid too...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SmirkingSheep (Jun 24, 2012)

*Nokia E 71*

My first smartphone was Nokia E 71, my dad gave it to me when he got a Galaxy Tab for himself.


----------



## K7Cobb (Jun 24, 2012)

I had a Huawei Ascend then myTouch 3g now the 4g Slide

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using xda premium


----------



## NoniYobis (Jun 24, 2012)

*still use my beloved Behold.*

No WiFi is it still a smart?


----------



## xSLEEPERx (Jun 24, 2012)

My first smartphone was in SGS2 in 2011


----------



## Prozart (Jun 24, 2012)

My first was a BlackBerry Pearl 8100.


----------



## keertikumar_ws (Jun 25, 2012)

nokia 5320 was my first one....meddled with it like hell.... for just a yr...lost it in bus  next came HTC Wildfire..rooted and installed CM right after i got my mobile...now using the most wonderful mobile HOX


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## nawesi07 (Jun 25, 2012)

samsung sgs+


----------



## knightofbaghdad (Jun 25, 2012)

SGS2


----------



## faberon84 (Jun 25, 2012)

My first was a realy big philips and my case was an backpack 

Gesendet von meinem GNote aus Berlin TTTT


----------



## Vertron (Jun 25, 2012)

Probably the Nokia n-gage, but it was so bad I went back to a dumb phone after. Then I got a real smartphone, the SGS.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## UltimateEnd (Jun 25, 2012)

Is the sidekick 2 considered a smartphone ? 
If not , the first iPhone ugh edge !! 

Sent from my EVO using XDA


----------



## memesiaup (Jun 25, 2012)

Black Berry 
I just wonder why there is no humor thread here?


----------



## pressytcn (Jun 26, 2012)

I forgot all about the actual smartphone i had at a flee market I bought a Sony Ericsson prototype back when video calling was the big hit it was a big clamshell type phone I remember it had inscribed 3g test unit I think it was a prototype of the p models if I can find it I'll post a picture 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## lucaslexford (Jun 26, 2012)

Sony Ericsson W200i.


----------



## kishankpadiyar (Jun 26, 2012)

Mine was Nokia n97.. ;-)

Sent from my fingers to your face using xda premium.!


----------



## nhanzes (Jun 27, 2012)

Nokia Xpress Music


----------



## blackjaguar25 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mine was the Samsung Omnia II.


----------



## sy573mx (Jun 27, 2012)

first thought was the  Nokia N70....

It was actually the Nokia  6600.


----------



## joeri_ (Jun 27, 2012)

samsung galaxy s ii


----------



## germao (Jun 27, 2012)

An iphone 3g

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## alcantarasanchez (Jun 27, 2012)

The first was Samsung Jet with internet connection, 2 years after, sony ericsson xperia ARC, with Android and the posibility to "fondle" the phone.


----------



## Kraaw (Jun 27, 2012)

My first Smartphone was a HTC Desire, and i've got it right now ! .


----------



## Nazmiik (Jun 27, 2012)

Sony Ericsson wt19i :good:


----------



## jnad32 (Jun 27, 2012)

HTC MDA on T- Mobile. Good stuff right their office on a phone that's crazy! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## kirill5pol (Jun 27, 2012)

Motorola slvr it was more expensive than my smartphone is (but then again I do have a optimus one and they're pretty cheap)

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA


----------



## edward14 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Windows Phone*

Samsung Focus and hated every moment with it.


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## eljean (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't really consider blackberry smartphones, so in a go and say the G1

Sent from my ADR6300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## blackjaguar25 (Jun 30, 2012)

eljean said:


> I don't really consider blackberry smartphones, so in a go and say the G1
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



But blackberries are so good!


----------



## Cusa (Jun 30, 2012)

Atrix


----------



## Techgod (Jun 30, 2012)

HTC TOUCH .........WAS GR8.....

Press Thanks if i helped U.....


----------



## javierrr13 (Jun 30, 2012)

LG Optimus V :good: but it fell out of my truck and I lost it forever


----------



## demonskill (Jun 30, 2012)

my 1st smartphone was Huawei U8150 IDEOS


----------



## Rhydu (Jun 30, 2012)

Samsung Wave


----------



## jayRokk (Jun 30, 2012)

Some Mexican **** my friend is playing in his car 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## irshadkp (Jun 30, 2012)

*N-Gage*

Nokia N-Gage QD


----------



## chuckly2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Lg thrive. :good:
No official update to Gingerbread though. :crying:


----------



## zekanzvekan (Jun 30, 2012)

Mine was HTC Tattoo

Now is HTC ChaCha, and I am familiar with HTC One V too...

Curently I am using HTC Chacha with Android version 4.0.4 and it si working fine


----------



## saminem (Jul 1, 2012)

Xperia ARC s :victory:


----------



## markp1989 (Jul 1, 2012)

my first smart phone was the LG Intouch max (or LG EVE) , really bad phone.

Currently on Samsung Galaxy S2 International.

I am waiting for the next Nexus phone or Samsung Note 2 to get released then I will probably upgrade.


----------



## jelliottz (Jul 1, 2012)

My first was a Palm Treo 600 followed closely by a HP 6315. There have been many others since then.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ephyon (Jul 2, 2012)

1. Motorola E389/RokR E1 (the 1st i learn to upgrade the phone firmware)
2. Motorola E680i (my 2nd experience to upgrading/flashing custom rom)
3. Blackberry 8210 (just wanna try, but this is my 3rd experience in upgrading BB firmaware, the benefit i much learn the bb firmware & software)
4. Samsung Galaxy Mini (my 1st android phone and i falling in love to android)
5. Soner Xperia X10 Mini Pro (my 2ndary android phone, i learn again to flashing/upgrading in soner software after i learn in samsung)

and until now i'm in fih-fb0 devices.................:good:


----------



## multia (Jul 2, 2012)

*T68i*

ericsson T68i 

... and I loved it; small, nice color screen, bluetooth (with a blue led) and you could put an animgif as background


----------



## december.underground (Jul 2, 2012)

jnad32 said:


> HTC MDA on T- Mobile. Good stuff right their office on a phone that's crazy!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Same here I loved that phone and it was what got me hooked on HTC phones lol.


----------



## december.underground (Jul 2, 2012)

multia said:


> ericsson T68i
> 
> ... and I loved it; small, nice color screen, bluetooth (with a blue led) and you could put an animgif as background

Click to collapse



Another classic phone I loved and you could mod the case or swap it out for a cleat one.


----------



## youngshredder (Jul 2, 2012)

Nexus One

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## JimTim1989 (Jul 2, 2012)

2009 HTC Touch (Windows Mobile 6.6)wiki link
2010 ZTE Blade (CM7)
2011 Samsung Galaxy Ace (CM7.2)
2012 SE Xperia Neo V (CM9 RC1)


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## srunnikrishnan (Jul 2, 2012)

Nokia N79 running on Symbian OS:highfive:


----------



## Zelandonii (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi,

The first was one the Nokia 9210
The second and that of now SGS2


----------



## EB20XY (Jul 2, 2012)

*first one*

a P500
at least i brought CM7 on it. Worked stable.
But very small screen.


----------



## LMR1200 (Jul 2, 2012)

Mine was a i9000, two years ago. B4 that; Nokia


----------



## demiorkan (Jul 2, 2012)

The crappy BlackBerry Pearl.

At the time, I was psyched about it, A ****ING SMARTPHONE!

Then, I got a "Gemini", was better, was happy the first 2 days (It's a big change), then It was meh.

Now I'm roaming in the Samsung Galaxy waters, and I can't get enough.


----------



## Phlemos96 (Jul 2, 2012)

Mine was and still is a i9000b (galaxy s1) but i bought a s3 and i'm just waiting for it to arrive


----------



## dmginc (Jul 2, 2012)

Old Windows Mobile phone,  i think it was the VX6700.  It was decent but felt like you were talking into a brick but the slide out keyboard was one of the best i've ever used.


----------



## dragid10 (Jul 2, 2012)

Mine was the blackberry curve 8520. it was awesome


----------



## samt3 (Jul 2, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Proclaim........ Only had almost 2 months... Yes I know I'm way behind.lol


----------



## Flybear (Jul 3, 2012)

*Motorola Droid 2*


----------



## apisfires (Jul 3, 2012)

Galaxy Mini, very small 
Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## corby2geek (Jul 3, 2012)

Samsung Corby II..i still love it untill now


----------



## ig000r (Jul 16, 2012)

Sony ericsson Satio - hate Symbian 

android :good:


----------



## FIO__93 (Jul 16, 2012)

samsung galaxi s2... love it love it love it


----------



## Joey11746 (Jul 16, 2012)

Huwei Tap I think?


----------



## sony.xperia (Jul 16, 2012)

Nokia N95. really love it coz lots of cool games can be installed.
if Nokia gonna make Android phone, I definitely will buy it.


----------



## Master619 (Jul 16, 2012)

LG Optimus One, having it for ~2 years now, a good and solid one. Still I'm looking for something better.


----------



## Ssscrudddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If it counts, I think mine was a P990i, I thoroughly enjoyed using it. Sadly I fell asleep at the Silverstone F1 GP 1 year with it in my hand, at the top of the stands, & when I woke up again it was in lots of little pieces on the floor about 60 feet below me. :banghead:

Sent from my HTC One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## gagdude (Jul 17, 2012)

Only the first Motorola Android phone... da CLIQ! 

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## ignatius_sk (Jul 17, 2012)

HTC Desire S almost a year back...

That's also the reason why I am here


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## Anon_1989 (Jul 17, 2012)

Hmm can't remember, first android device was dhd


----------



## techsavvy.jaz (Jul 17, 2012)

My journey:

Motoroal C350 -> Panasonic GD67 -> Samsung T100 -> Nokia 3200 -> *Nokia 3650* -> Nokia 1108 -> Samsung X640 -> *O2 XDA Mini S * -> Nokia 6233 -> Nokia 1202 -> *Samsung G810 * -> * HTC Desire * -> Samsung Champ C3303 -> *Motorola Atrix 2 MB865*

So mine was Nokia 3650, was fun! specially playing with the IR remotes controlling various things surprising people, at that time it was a big thing


----------



## schwick (Jul 17, 2012)

Nokia 7650 and it was awful. lol! 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renw0rp (Jul 17, 2012)

first smartphone? HTC Desire

Motorola Timeport -> Nokia 3210 -> Nokia 6210 -> Nokia 6310 -> SE k800i -> HTC Desire


----------



## devwithzachary (Jul 17, 2012)

HTC Magic, wasnt ready to take the plunge with the G1, but once the magic was out I had to, have been in a close relationship with android since xD (Something my girl friend dosnt like so much..)


----------



## gfunk0311 (Jul 18, 2012)

palm treo

then an evo since they came out and been rocking it since


----------



## djshag (Jul 19, 2012)

*First phone*

HTC Dream (G1)

Had it about a week and got pissed off that Rogers (Canada) was dragging their heels releasing 1.6 so tried my first custom ROM......

.....created my first and fortunately last brick too!


----------



## rosalesj (Jul 19, 2012)

Treo 600....


----------



## blokva (Jul 19, 2012)

SEX8 - The first and just one yet!


----------



## cooper_s1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Qtek C100

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shadowarrior101 (Jul 19, 2012)

That was also my first Smartphone, great phone, that how I found out what Android was, would still had it,if it had more memory, lol

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Cretheus (Jul 19, 2012)

Samsung Behold II


----------



## [skynet] (Jul 19, 2012)

Nokia 6120c


----------



## PjotrFias (Jul 19, 2012)

You guys seem to have different ideas of what a smartphone is.
Does anything with a organizer/calendar and browser  dungcount as smart phone? If yes that that would have to be Siemens M55 for me. Otherwise, Nokia 6120 Classic.


----------



## DaElsta (Jul 19, 2012)

I had a siemens s1


----------



## LEVATATOR™ (Jul 19, 2012)

LG Ally

Devious


----------



## Phonefanatic.com (Jul 19, 2012)

*Apple*

iphone


----------



## Nick0703 (Jul 19, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S Captivate (SGH-I896).

Sent from my SGH-I896 using XDA


----------



## amarinl267 (Jul 19, 2012)

*My first smartphone...*

Mine is a LG GT540... is perfect for me jejeje  I am fond of flash and try new roms ... and for this drive are a lot of roms to probe... (excuseme for my bad english)


----------



## bonebeatz1234 (Jul 19, 2012)

T-Mobile g1 and still running my 1 year old daughter phone now lol.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## icomrade (Jul 19, 2012)

HTC Touch Pro from verizon so it wasn't that great.


----------



## yousef8824 (Jul 19, 2012)

Samsung galaxy y using it

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## emilfadillah (Jul 19, 2012)

Nokia 6610. Now i hate nokia

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## PlanetPron (Jul 19, 2012)

Sony Ericsson P800 followed by Handspring Treo


----------



## maypes (Jul 20, 2012)

HTC T-Mobile MyTouch 3G. Got it in August 2009. A lot different than the Sensation I have now!


----------



## crakel06 (Jul 20, 2012)

Mine was the HTC EVO 4g in 2010.  It was then that I became addicted to the smart phone

---------- Post added at 04:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:18 PM ----------

I now have the Samsung Galaxy S3.  Unbelievable...................


----------



## GorgeousNightmare (Jul 21, 2012)

Samsung Blackjack II. Tried out an HTC but went right back to Samsung and have been with them since.


----------



## mallen462 (Jul 21, 2012)

PPC 6600 still have it I should pull it out just for fun

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonker83 (Jul 21, 2012)

T mobile Dash. It was a fun little phone at the time. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Dumbelek (Jul 21, 2012)

Nokia 5800, i dont know is it smart or not. Now using LG Optimus Black


----------



## gotshoaib (Jul 21, 2012)

Nokia 6600
I guess I had it in like year 2003 or something.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yenter (Jul 21, 2012)

Mine was a Nokia E63, I think. I guess that's a smart phone?


----------



## yianniscy84 (Jul 21, 2012)

N80 internet edition


----------



## SFxBA (Jul 21, 2012)

Palm Pre...I miss cards everyday.


----------



## ducpmx (Jul 21, 2012)

BlackBerry 8700C


----------



## KidCarter93 (Jul 21, 2012)

Nokia 5230 and still to this day, the best phone I've ever had.

Sent from Sony Xperia S using XDA Premium
Join my threads here and here.

Check out this [GUIDE] How to be a New User (and not a noob)


----------



## Th3D3vil (Jul 21, 2012)

First smartphone was N1 and it's still brilliant. Waiting to test JB.

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## gene7oh (Jul 21, 2012)

LG-G2x 

Sent from my LG-P999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ysklab (Jul 21, 2012)

I still have my first one. It is samsung galaxy s2

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zergra (Jul 21, 2012)

Moto Defy, now i use the HTC HD2 with JB


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## yankee_pr (Jul 22, 2012)

my first was a galaxy s vibrant from tmobile...but now that i rooted (for the first time about 2 weeks ago) my att inspire 4g i feel this one is truly my first


----------



## confidant (Jul 23, 2012)

BlackBerry9700


----------



## ben.992 (Jul 23, 2012)

that was a nokia s60v2


----------



## Mars196 (Jul 23, 2012)

Blackberry Storm  9530


----------



## saprowling (Jul 23, 2012)

Htc one v

Sent from my HTC One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## gesange (Jul 23, 2012)

NOKIA N78 was my first and the best phone till last year when it just died 
But now I have a HD2 and EVO 3D.........soon I will get ONE X


----------



## Jager23 (Jul 23, 2012)

This is my first one and i'm loving it!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda


----------



## hoomoon (Jul 23, 2012)

HTC Desire plus iPhone 3

Sent from my Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## nikzDHD (Jul 23, 2012)

Nokia 6630 back in 2004/05 running the ever frustrating Symbian v8.0/S60v2. Liked the odd shape of it looked like a pear.






But I think the best smartphone pre 2010 was the P1i. Lovely bit of kit and enjoyed my year with it, qwerty, touchscreen and stylus input. Was quite a nice phone I had back in 2007/08.


----------



## slicingtaco (Jul 23, 2012)

Apple iPhone 4.....


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## rmkilc (Jul 23, 2012)

BlackBerry Pearl.


----------



## FREAK0N (Jul 23, 2012)

Nokia N85... i had some others in the past, cannot remember the models, but never used them as smartphones LOL


----------



## TexasAggie97 (Jul 23, 2012)

Toshiba 2032 running Windows Mobile CE. This phone was so terribly designed that one had to actually either use it as a speaker phone or use the 3mm plug-in earpiece/mic to talk on it. You couldn't hold it up to your ear like 99% of other phones!






Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## panossd (Jul 24, 2012)

Nokia E66 (if we consider it a smartphone) or else htc hd2,which rules by the way.. 

Sent from my HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dlyfar (Jul 24, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy SII, before I used nokia cellphones, but android 4 + Samsung drives me crazy


----------



## UnawareQuagsire (Jul 24, 2012)

My first device was Xperia X10 Mini Pro

Here it is:



Spoiler


----------



## devcon69 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mine was N85. Really amazed with it back then. Haha


----------



## mashaal95 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Nokia *

Nokia 6230...started really late


----------



## maianogueira (Jul 26, 2012)

*My first smartphone*

My first smartphone was a terrible Moto Q > Nokia E71 > Blackberry (many) > LG P500h + LG P350f > Galaxy 5 > iPhone 3GS > Atrix


----------



## kwiggington (Jul 26, 2012)

Palm treo 650

Sent from the Apple store using my Gs2


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## Pieterpan0165 (Jul 29, 2012)

*First Smartphone!*

My first smartphone was a HTC Diamond and I loved it. Then I got a Samsung Wave and at first I liked it very much. But because of the absence of apps as Whatsapp and Wordfreud I have selled it and now I have the Samsung Galaxy S plus. The best and fast phone till now and I am very happy with it.


----------



## XYunknown (Jul 29, 2012)

Hmm.. I started with a Samsung S5230 (if you can describe it as a smartphone, but you can install something similar to apps on it ) and now I got i9000


----------



## rickneworleansla (Jul 29, 2012)

..


----------



## desireholic (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm still rocking my HTC Desire, I really need to upgrade...


----------



## Matslappy (Jul 29, 2012)

It is my HTC Inspire 4G.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## arjag (Jul 30, 2012)

*Defy*

My first and still going, Motorolla Defy (red lens) WIUI Stable + ES mod + V6Supercharger.


----------



## afgomar (Jul 30, 2012)

Touch pro 2

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## rmaltempo (Jul 30, 2012)

Palm Treo 650


----------



## internalrage (Jul 30, 2012)

Mine was and still is the HTC Evo 4G


----------



## Ishtakh (Jul 30, 2012)

A Nokia N95 8Gb

If it's really a smartphone ^^'


----------



## kingazmodan (Jul 30, 2012)

Nokia n70! A great phone!! :laugh:


----------



## rvguy (Jul 30, 2012)

Samsung Captivate


----------



## TheDogg07 (Jul 30, 2012)

My first SmartPhone was Nokia N97 32GB
And now, Samsung Galaxy S Plus


----------



## jomochito (Aug 10, 2012)

Motorola Defy, almost 2 years ago (warranty....:crying


----------



## dakunclear (Aug 10, 2012)

IPhone 1

Sent from my SGH-T999V


----------



## jeriel05 (Aug 10, 2012)

Palm treo 600

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AnnS (Aug 10, 2012)

My first smartphone was the Nokia N95. It was such a good phone and I think one of the first, if not the first, with a 5mp camera. I bought it in september 2007 and loved it. My mother and my sister had bought a Nokia N73 a few days earlier, but when they saw my newly acquired toy, they went right into the same store that afternoon and bought two, one for each, haha.

 I still have it, by the way. 


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## anshubham (Aug 10, 2012)

*I was too late*

I started tooo late.
First Smartfone ->2012->Samsung Galaxy Y  :cyclops:


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 10, 2012)

AnnS said:


> My first smartphone was the Nokia N95. It was such a good phone and I think one of the first, if not the first, with a 5mp camera. I bought it in september 2007 and loved it. My mother and my sister had bought a Nokia N73 a few days earlier, but when they saw my newly acquired toy, they went right into the same store that afternoon and bought two, one for each, haha.
> 
> I still have it, by the way.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the N95, I think it was one of the best phones I had, went for the upgrade to the N8 and so disappointed with it.


----------



## ryanwanger (Aug 11, 2012)

*My Smart Phones*

My first smart phone was an HTC HD7 running Windows 7 which I was very disappointed with. My second smart phone was a Samsung Galaxy SII which is now running CyanogenMod 10.


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## VoltManEXE (Aug 11, 2012)

Mine is the one I still currently have.
The high and mighty *HTC Thunderbolt*. I've had it for a little over a year now.
Not a bad phone either. I'm pretty impressed with what it can do for what comparably little power it has to the newer phones.
When I got it, I had the choice between an iPhone 3GS (I think) or this one. When I realized I could have all of the emulation goodness (since, y'know, I'm a gamer) on Android _without_ jailbreaking or anything like that, I was instantly sold.

And then I learned how to root it a week later, thus defeating the purpose. 

I think my next phone will be whatever the next "Nexus" device is, when or whatever that may be.


----------



## ABHIII (Aug 11, 2012)

Nokia Ngage QD. Great gaming phone for its time.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## me-mow (Aug 11, 2012)

Mine was the MyTouch 3G. Huge upgrade getting the SGSII a couple months ago.


----------



## MystikMan97130 (Aug 11, 2012)

a Xperia x10 mini


----------



## loxyrocks1990 (Aug 11, 2012)

mine was n72... still using it.... lol





Hoista said:


> Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000
> 
> Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.
> 
> Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!

Click to collapse


----------



## balboy (Aug 11, 2012)

My first smartphone is Galaxy s2...still using it 

Sent from my Kick ass GT-I9100 using xda app


----------



## Th3 Witch3r (Aug 11, 2012)

My first Smartphone was the SGS+ and i love it


----------



## fonsie (Aug 11, 2012)

Orange SPV E200 running Windows Phone

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda app-developers app


----------



## fbtechinfo (Aug 11, 2012)

LG GT540 - I still have it


----------



## H5N1v.2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Mine was the htc hd2 and its still my daily phone


----------



## anshubham (Aug 11, 2012)

Now i have micromax a56

Sent from my A56 using xda premium


----------



## colgatiN (Aug 11, 2012)

Nokia 1100


----------



## 19stand (Aug 11, 2012)

Motorola A1000


----------



## iBustCh3rries (Aug 11, 2012)

Motorola mx 250

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## dead_eagle (Aug 13, 2012)

nokia 6220 classic


----------



## cuhrazy (Aug 13, 2012)

Blackberry Curve

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## nightwalker75 (Aug 13, 2012)

nokia 6630


----------



## gp545 (Aug 13, 2012)

First Smartphone was Nokia 5800 xpress music if it comes under smartphone list. If it doesn't then it's iPhone 4.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using xda premium


----------



## Teraclips (Aug 13, 2012)

Nokia n95, those were some good times

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cstring (Aug 13, 2012)

*exhibit 2*

Samsung Exhibit 2 4g... the first smart phone with descent specs that cost less than $200 new and didn't require a data plan with it. (I mostly use sip for my phone)


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## jugg1es (Aug 13, 2012)

Can't remember, but I do still have an original Nokia N~Gage, with attacks of games on an sd card. All in its original packaging.


----------



## sokeking (Aug 13, 2012)

i also can't remember. i guess it was a nokia 6210?!  definitely huge & heavy but in comparison with todays smartphones the battery seemed to last forever :laugh:


----------



## Augustin97 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mine first smartphone was huawei u8150 IDEOS
Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thiago4santos (Aug 13, 2012)

Nokia N95

Enviado de meu GT-I9300 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## Random Select (Aug 13, 2012)

My first ever smartphone was a Motorola A760. Yeah...that Linux phone lol.

I went through these smart phones (no particular order):

Nokia E51
Nokia E71
Nokia E61
Nokia E90
Nokia N95
Nokia N900
Motorola A760
Motorola A1000
iPhone
iPhone 3G
HTC Kaiser
HTC Titan
Google G1
Google Nexus One
Google Nexus S

Now using a Galaxy Nexus (GSM) and iPhone 4


----------



## rustid (Aug 13, 2012)

OG Droid


----------



## jaegorith (Aug 14, 2012)

Shamefully I have to admit that my current DroidX was my first smartphone. I didn't jump on the smartphone bandwagon right away, as much as I would have liked to.

Sent from my Kindle on Fire with Jelly Bean!


----------



## Guilden_NL (Aug 14, 2012)

jeriel05 said:


> Palm treo 600
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Ditto that, we call it the Apple iPhone2003.

~~~~Sent from my Samsung S 98 Universe, fueled by the ashes of 7,241 Apple attorneys.~~~~


----------



## bar1203 (Aug 14, 2012)

BlackBerry 8830..... I think. 

Sent from my EVO using xda premium


----------



## KyosukeX79 (Aug 14, 2012)

Epic 4g keyboard still being used.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ProGTO (Aug 14, 2012)

Mine was the Sensation 4G.


----------



## SctheNL (Aug 14, 2012)

Hoista said:


> Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000
> 
> Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.
> 
> Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!

Click to collapse



Believe it or not, my very very very first one was the Nokia 9110i Communicator back in 2000  I would NEVER EVER have bought that at that time, but I had won it online. I used it just a few weeks, then I sold it to buy a PS2, those were just coming out and had a very steep price. Fortunately, so did the Nokia


----------



## haker307 (Aug 14, 2012)

My was a Chinese made clone of a I phone running a android os 

Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## munirshah77 (Aug 14, 2012)

NOKIA 5233

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Osirisreborn (Aug 15, 2012)

*Late Riser*

Motorola Backflip; I came late to the game but working hard to catch myself up


----------



## JKan Co (Aug 15, 2012)

My first device was Sharp GX20.. and now I own GS+  (i9001)

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## Skar3 (Aug 15, 2012)

My galaxy s plus (i9001)


----------



## MrEnirO (Aug 16, 2012)

iPhone 3G was my first smartphone, before that I had Nokia and Sony Ericsson, now LG


----------



## gigus (Aug 16, 2012)

Nokia N95


----------



## squash96 (Aug 16, 2012)

*Mendonca*

HTC Smart whith Brew operating system...


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## PaulAllen (Aug 16, 2012)

My first phone was nokia 5300


----------



## CeloKO (Aug 16, 2012)

mine was iphone2


----------



## dakunclear (Aug 16, 2012)

CeloKO said:


> mine was iphone2

Click to collapse



Ya I used iPhone 2g, 3gs, and the iPhone 4 before I got on android and realized what I was missing out on

Sent from my SGH-T999V


----------



## crypter21 (Aug 16, 2012)

Nokia 6020.

Sent from my SGH-I9000 using XDA


----------



## fluffenforliberty (Aug 16, 2012)

Nokia 5800 Xpressmusic, if you can call that a smartphone


----------



## leonidascaptain (Aug 16, 2012)

Nokia 3650...


----------



## jaycyborg (Aug 16, 2012)

Nokia N97 was my first smart phone.. another Brick


----------



## OTAw (Aug 16, 2012)

BlackBerry curve 8900 back in august of '09

-Sent from my T999 / T-Mobile Galaxy SIII


----------



## alavid (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine was the Nokia N80 was a very good for that time.


----------



## Neutrosider (Aug 29, 2012)

my very first phone was the Nokia 3310. its just unbreakable 
my next phone was the Nokia 6233. quite rsistent too 
then, about half a year ago, i got my Milestone ^^ I installed CM7 the first day i got the phone in my hands.


----------



## erlika02 (Aug 29, 2012)

mine was Nokia 5800 XpressMusic...loved it :good:


----------



## ma11en (Aug 29, 2012)

*My first smart phone*

2004? Motorola MP220x nasty as nasty could be, sold it within 6 months.

My fist dumb phone was a Nokia 101 in 1993


----------



## mr_trisx (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine was HTC Wildfire (white)


----------



## oopewan (Aug 29, 2012)

Blackberry 6710


----------



## GrippingSphere (Aug 31, 2012)

I can't remember anymore, I think it's Nokia 3210


----------



## KiranNokia (Aug 31, 2012)

mine was Nokia 5630 and now SGS+ 

Sent from my GT-i9001 using xda premium


----------



## I-Am-Beginner (Sep 1, 2012)

I was Samsung Galaxy Fit (GT-S5670)
And I'm still using it


----------



## losabestuyono (Sep 1, 2012)

It was the sony ericsson W595 hahaha

Enviado desde mi Arc S usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## jamestts (Sep 1, 2012)

nokia 6600

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AIPHEE (Sep 1, 2012)

Siemens SX1, wonderfull phone. I loved the side keyboard.


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## eddydc1 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nokia 5230 <3

Sent from my Vision


----------



## math.Nur (Sep 2, 2012)

nokia e5000


----------



## Ahdriel (Sep 2, 2012)

First phone and smartphone ever:
Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## Guilden_NL (Sep 2, 2012)

Palm Treo 600 in 2004, But I could also argue that it was the Palm Tungsten W, back in 2003.


----------



## saywhatt (Sep 2, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## lotan_rm (Sep 2, 2012)

Palm Treo 680


----------



## Christopher83 (Sep 2, 2012)

My first smartphone was Nokia E65


----------



## simplyanin (Sep 2, 2012)

Nokia E71

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## EVH88 (Sep 2, 2012)

It was probably the huge Nokia Communicator many years ago. It was so cool back then


----------



## twicenoni (Sep 2, 2012)

It was Nokia 6600

Sent from my X10i using xda app-developers app


----------



## minkamagic (Sep 2, 2012)

HTC EVO 4G. I was so unbelievablely excited about that phone. I told everyone that it could "do everything." lol


----------



## cjslman (Sep 2, 2012)

My first smartphone was an LG Optimus One (good phone/experience). Recently moved on to an LG L7 (so far, so good).

CJSL


----------



## TekryJoy (Sep 2, 2012)

Yo, nice Thread 

My first mobile phone was DynaTac 8000X .. xD
Speaking serious, DynaTac was FIRST mobile phone on the world, but my first mobile phone was Motorola StarTAC , followed by Nokia 3310 and afterwards the Siemens C60 with external module for camera!!


----------



## guggi4 (Sep 2, 2012)

my first and only HTC Desire


----------



## miki100 (Sep 2, 2012)

My first Smartphone was Nokia 7610 in about 2006. I know that now for many of you this isn't a "Smartphone", but it is a very powerful device. The only thing it lacked was WiFi, so I bought an HTC Blue Angel...


----------



## cdurham90 (Sep 2, 2012)

Crackberry curve


----------



## rajbaba09 (Sep 13, 2012)

My first Smartphone was Nokia 6600 {Black} :laugh:

Then came Nokia 5800 XpressMusic 
now i have Micromax A100 my first {non Sybiam} Android Phone
:cyclops:


----------



## LAKAME_MAN (Sep 15, 2012)

My current galaxy note.


----------



## LulyVee (Sep 16, 2012)

My first smartphone was an iphone lol 

Sent from my Inspire 4g using my thumbs


----------



## NomadSpin (Sep 16, 2012)

Nokia e71, nice phone


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## mikey199 (Sep 16, 2012)

Nokia e71. Great phone awesome battery, confusing ui. It still does everything my Android can do. Evenhad copy and paste way back then....what happened to you Nokia? Had to sign that deal with the devil (Microsoft).

Sent from my PantechP9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rewdboy843 (Sep 16, 2012)

That would be the OG evo 4g. It sparked my obsession as a flash-o-holic 

Scratch that it would be the first android the g1. I forgot I had 3.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mimiw (Sep 17, 2012)

Nokia n73 me. It was a great Phone. Accu time: 3 days.

By my new all-in-one-device


----------



## gFrenken97 (Sep 17, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Spica.
It sucked even for the time it was out.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## oddoneout (Sep 17, 2012)

Nokia N80. Data belt kept giving problems with the screen. Hated it.

Second was Nokia 5800 XpressMusic. Had fun with flashing with the huge range of CFW for s60v5 phones.


----------



## kusnirik (Sep 17, 2012)

my first smartphone was Samsung Omnia 7.. all was locked and i can't improve my skills
nowadays i have Samsung Galaxy SII with custom rom it's a big difference!!


----------



## Krishcoolrocks (Sep 20, 2012)

nokia 5300 xpress music


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 20, 2012)

Nokia 7610


The old Days 




* Peace* 
*Hit Thanks & It will Disappear * 
*Sent from S II   Running Fully Modified Official ICS 4.0.4
 Next Device: Upcoming Nexus *


----------



## HomeStoned (Sep 20, 2012)

Nokia N70 symbian Os, blusnarf was cool, and got TomTom running on it, with an external GPS.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## morskipas (Sep 20, 2012)

Hoista said:


> Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000
> 
> Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.
> 
> Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!

Click to collapse



my first smartphone was HTC HD2


----------



## netomel (Sep 20, 2012)

Mine was T-Mobile dash

Sent from my SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## Vargrimst (Sep 21, 2012)

Mine was a Nokia 5800, i bought it 4 years ago!


----------



## shard111 (Sep 21, 2012)

Motorola BACKFLIP was the first one i ever had. and I loved it, at the time


----------



## ooldgregg (Sep 21, 2012)

nokia n70


----------



## Shawn (Sep 21, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Precedent. It sucked so bad. Now I have my infuse 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cnddu (Sep 21, 2012)

Nokia 8310 @ year 2002


----------



## icemico (Sep 21, 2012)

Nokia 6600 (The One that looks like an Egg)


----------



## liawcl (Sep 21, 2012)

nokia 3310


----------



## thedonaldz (Sep 21, 2012)

Mine was nokia N90


----------



## Nickdroid86 (Sep 21, 2012)

My first Android was the HTC Droid Eris, that was about 50 phones ago. First smartphone I think was a seimans.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## angelusnovus (Sep 21, 2012)

first one was iPhone EDGE. Years ago.

then, after a life, I switched to Samsung SGSII. It fits like a glove, I love this smartphone. Ways better than iPhone.


----------



## GoL LuM (Sep 21, 2012)

My all first smartphone was a SPV C600 under Windows Mobile 5.1 , an operator branded phone. 


Sent from my Archos 43it using XDA-premium


----------



## jtk21351 (Sep 25, 2012)

*First smartphone*

My first smartphone was the Motorola Droid X. A great introduction for me to the Android platform. From that moment on I knew I picked the better option over the iPhone of that time. Haven't changed that opinion since.


----------



## Vainbender (Sep 25, 2012)

Nokia 5230.


----------



## OvaisAlam (Sep 26, 2012)

EDITED:
Samsung X100



Vainbender said:


> Nokia 5230.

Click to collapse


----------



## biohaufen (Sep 26, 2012)

Samsung X100

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## integraGSR (Sep 26, 2012)

iPhone 3gs


----------



## vettz500 (Sep 26, 2012)

Blackberry. I have no idea what I was thinking. 6 months later I bought a Droid off eBay and haven't looked back since!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IceWolf75 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hehe... first smartphone - Nokia N82.


----------



## RAMJISUN (Sep 26, 2012)

IceWolf75 said:


> Hehe... first smartphone - Nokia N82.

Click to collapse



Xperia Neo V


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2012)

first baby: Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## pandolf84 (Sep 26, 2012)

Nokia 6630


----------



## mrtipster49 (Sep 26, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy  S.....


----------



## FreexZx (Sep 26, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Ace


----------



## schorsch.funke (Sep 26, 2012)

GT-I9000

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## ginzo (Sep 27, 2012)

Nokia 6630 :laugh:


----------



## Taurenking (Sep 27, 2012)

ginzo said:


> Nokia 6630 :laugh:

Click to collapse



same here


----------



## Julian. (Sep 27, 2012)

Samsung GT-i5500

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## rsaavedra (Sep 27, 2012)

Old Standards: Samsung Uproar
Today Standards: Samsung Instinct, followed by Instinct HD, followed by HTC Hero, followed Samsung Captivate, followed by HTC Inspire 4G, currently Samsung Galaxy S III


----------



## Dr. NAC (Sep 28, 2012)

Xperia X8


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## Sentrax123 (Sep 28, 2012)

Nokia C5-00.


----------



## adammwhiles (Sep 28, 2012)

Blackberry curve.... If that can even be considered as a smartphone anymore...lol it was work provided

Sent from my vivow using xda premium


----------



## HelloJessicka (Sep 28, 2012)

Sprint palm pixie 

Sent from my VS950 4G


----------



## duonganhhao (Oct 1, 2012)

*@@*

first are nokia n1290 ---> SE P910i ----> SE P1i ---> HTC Desire HD ---> xxxx


----------



## gauntfly (Oct 1, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Pocket. 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## CDeviant (Oct 1, 2012)

LG L55C - Optimus Q

It's actually a pretty decent phone. the biggest plus is it's got crystal clear Vanilla GB.


----------



## skeptonomicon (Oct 1, 2012)

*OG Droid*

Still runs, currently Cyanogen, I still use it for development, although it is rather slow now. I am glad it was abandoned for CyanogenMod ICS and JB, otherwise I would have been tempted to update it and it would be even slower. It is amazing how long it has lasted given what it has been through. The OG droids were built like rocks.


----------



## ckiikc (Oct 1, 2012)

Iphone 3g. So unsmooth.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 0meg4 (Oct 1, 2012)

Mine was Blackberry 8100.


----------



## Specht77 (Oct 1, 2012)

can the nokia 6120c be considered 'smartphone'? if so, it was my first, then I bought a C6 that I had lots of problems with it, now I'm with a N8


----------



## AarSyl (Oct 2, 2012)

Palm Pixi from Sprint.  It REALLY changed the game when I first got it.  I never thought of myself leaving the webOS platform...until my wife got an LG Optimus S.  Too bad that webOS does not get good support, so I went with the OG Evo.  Evo LTE is probably my next step.


----------



## L30nh4rt (Oct 2, 2012)

Galaxy Ace, but the best is the GNEX!


----------



## drewniany92 (Oct 2, 2012)

Yay, i remember times when i was using nokia 7650  i have it nownof course but it lays down on my table xd it is very nice to tell about our first phones 

Wysyłane z mojego HTC Wildfire za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## forbidden8 (Oct 2, 2012)

Nokia E51.The black one.I really love this phone.Still have it.


----------



## thekidgio (Oct 3, 2012)

My first android was the Droid Eris on Verizon.
My second android was the Droid Incredible on Verizon.
My third & cureent android is the Huawei Mercury on Cricket.


----------



## CrashBX (Oct 7, 2012)

My first smartphone was xperia x1 with android and now I'm using HTC Hero with sphongle rom 

Sent from my Hero using xda app-developers app


----------



## madhava.abhimanyu (Oct 7, 2012)

*First Smartphone*

Moto defy+


----------



## bibanu1001 (Oct 7, 2012)

nokia 5230


----------



## ZeNiXxX (Oct 7, 2012)

My first phone was the Samsung Omnia i8910. That was the phone which wakes up my Interest in modding Smartphones


----------



## samir.win32 (Oct 7, 2012)

*Nokia 7610*

my first was Nokia 7610 
Then Nokia 5320 XM
Now Its my MMX A100


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## munchi (Oct 8, 2012)

My current Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S

I fell in love since I saw it last year, and just few months ago I managed to buy it


----------



## madge22 (Oct 8, 2012)

My first smartphone was a Blackberry Pearl and I was giddy with excitement the day I got it.   Until last week I was using an iPhone.  Just purchased a Samsung Galaxy SIII and have the same giddy excitement as the day I got the Pearl.


----------



## cbell13 (Oct 8, 2012)

Cingular 8125 (HTC wizard)
Before that I had an old Sanyo on Sprint and a couple Nextels that had limited web access. 

Sent from my SGH-I717 using xda app-developers app


----------



## drewniany92 (Oct 8, 2012)

CrashBandicootX said:


> My first smartphone was xperia x1 with android and now I'm using HTC Hero with sphongle rom
> 
> Sent from my Hero using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



x1 got android? not WM?


Taptapped from my little killer iPod 4G (;


----------



## Israeleet (Oct 11, 2012)

My beautiful Omnia7!


----------



## sudarsan s (Oct 11, 2012)

Sony ericcson X10..till 2011
Sony live with walkman2011-2012
Sony xperia neo v 2012 onwards
Always sony for me 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## javdyaba (Oct 11, 2012)

The first was: Mio A701 
And the first Droid was: ZTE Blade

Sent from my SE Arc S using xda premium


----------



## Jordandrako (Oct 11, 2012)

Just now started with a Dell Venue Pro


----------



## RastarNation (Oct 12, 2012)

BlackBerry Bold 9700. I was a loyal BB client until I couldn't kid myself anymore. After a while they was making no effort to keep up with Android and Apple. I never liked apple products so I jumped ship to Android. I have been addicted since and will never look back. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## twitch330 (Oct 12, 2012)

My first smartphone was a Blackberry Curve 8530. I thought it was awesome when I first got it. lol


----------



## EaterOfCorpses (Oct 12, 2012)

HTC Radar. because C# is my langauge ^.-


----------



## xjarl (Oct 12, 2012)

My first is Huawei U8500

Sent from my Honor U8860 using xda-developers app


----------



## Der.Ede (Oct 12, 2012)

My first SP was a HTC Desire, 2nd was a HTC HD2 (@Android) - and the current one is the HTC Desire HD


----------



## stex12 (Oct 13, 2012)

it was iPhone, maybe i will buy nexus


----------



## mvmacd (Oct 13, 2012)

Droid X2, then I sold it and got a Fascinate because the lack of DX2 development and the locked bootloader.


----------



## fozzyag (Oct 13, 2012)

LG P500. Considering that it still runs JellyBean, it was a good decision, I guess.


----------



## lovelinjohn (Oct 13, 2012)

My first Smartphone was and is Sony Live With Walkman WT19i. Now with Hasa MIUI, works great!


----------



## bady1991 (Oct 13, 2012)

*nokia*

nokia 3300


----------



## -Zeppelin- (Oct 13, 2012)

What counts as a Smartphone? 

Sharp GX30?

sent from my mobile device


----------



## Chris988 (Oct 13, 2012)

Samsung S8000 jet


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## wakahuula (Oct 13, 2012)

The Nokia E61.. if you can call that thing a smartphone.


----------



## Einwod (Oct 13, 2012)

*Hero*

My first smartphone was the HTC Hero. Had it for 2 years and now loving my HOX. Patiently waiting for Jellybean. :cyclops:


----------



## Vater Briest (Oct 14, 2012)

I refused buying a Smartphone for a long time... Well, that seems really stupid in retrospect. One day the battery my old Nokia died, so I decided it was time for the future, anyway.

Read lots of stuff on the Internet. Comparisons, technical specs, etc. Got interested in the HTC Wildfire - because the name sounded cool, to be honest, and I didn't want to spend too much money. I visited a local electronics store, but... the device was so very small in reality. So, I chose the HTC Sensation. A much better fit for my hands.

I have used it for about a year, and just started dabbling in customization. The stock rom got a bit stale, especially after buying an Asus Nexus 7. So now it utilizes Bruce's CMX custom rom. Refreshing and lovely. :good:

Well, my next phone will be a Nexus device, too, without any doubt.


----------



## kirill5pol (Oct 16, 2012)

Like a lot of people here it seems the HTC hero. 

Sent from my U9200 using xda app-developers app


----------



## letakomahieu (Oct 16, 2012)

Nokia music xpress 5800, lol

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Carllim (Oct 16, 2012)

My first smartphone was Samsung Omnia, the unfortunate Windows Phone.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## jackiescivic (Oct 16, 2012)

Hoista said:


> Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000
> 
> Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.
> 
> Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!

Click to collapse



T-Mobile Sidekick Slide. Made my way into a Blackberry shortly after


----------



## bretthutton (Oct 16, 2012)

LG GT540


----------



## prithvee (Oct 25, 2012)

MMX A50


----------



## sam_2601 (Oct 25, 2012)

SONY XPERIA NEO MT15i with Infinity mod and clocked to 1.2GHZ (intellidemand/noop)


----------



## mexterkate (Oct 25, 2012)

Alcatel Club (back in 1998, it was called the Pocketline Wave in the Netherlands)


----------



## The Prince1 (Oct 25, 2012)

My first smart phone was Nokia 6680 if you call it smart.

But my real smart one is HTC Desire. and iam still using both


----------



## chkstate (Oct 25, 2012)

Sony W950 which drowned in a river...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2012)

My galaxy y duos.. wid td1.5..

Sent from my GT-S6102 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Euyis (Oct 26, 2012)

Some Motorola, Linux based device... can't recall the name. It had a touchscreen, clamshell design, came with a stylus. A nice device, but sluggish and unresponsive sometimes. Lost all my personal data on that for once after some wet accident... and somehow water gave me a telnet on that device too... That was my first time having fun with Linux shell on a phone.


----------



## frftr (Oct 26, 2012)

sgs+


----------



## leanhua (Oct 26, 2012)

samsung GT-I9103
because he deserves

Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ripley6 (Oct 26, 2012)

POS HTC Droid Eris.  I have never cussed so much using a phone.  

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brooksyx (Oct 26, 2012)

ripley6 said:


> POS HTC Droid Eris.  I have never cussed so much using a phone.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I loved my eris. It was actually a decent phone for me. But I did have the seido extended battery and ran the thing overclocked w/ cm7. 

My first smartphone was some Samsung windows mobile 6.5 phone. It was horrible ha. Went back to a dumb phone for a while then switched to the eris. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## ripley6 (Oct 26, 2012)

brooksyx said:


> I loved my eris. It was actually a decent phone for me. But I did have the seido extended battery and ran the thing overclocked w/ cm7.
> 
> My first smartphone was some Samsung windows mobile 6.5 phone. It was horrible ha. Went back to a dumb phone for a while then switched to the eris.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium

Click to collapse



Glad to hear.  My Eris is still sitting in my nightstand. I have pulled it out before just to see true lag. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## jasjeev4 (Oct 26, 2012)

It's the one I still have 

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Cro Cop (Oct 26, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## Pumå (Oct 26, 2012)

Samsung V200, best phone ever. I loved it so much, 360 degree matrixstyle turnable camera, just awesome 

Ok, the V200 doesn't fall under the category of smartphone, I think it was the Samsung D500. If the D500 still does not fall under the categry, then the Nokia N73 which I had afterwards


----------



## andrea_d86 (Oct 27, 2012)

Cect A101 - China mobile dualsim


----------



## jtsv (Oct 27, 2012)

Sprint PPC 6700
IPhone 4
Present E4GT 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## arora_c (Oct 27, 2012)

Samsung Wave 2. 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## jormapaappa1235 (Oct 27, 2012)

Galaxy S Plus, the best phone ever


----------



## frapopo (Oct 27, 2012)

HTC tattoo 
it cost me about 3000 hkd to buy it, 
worth for that moment~


----------



## sgspluss (Oct 27, 2012)

Mine first Smartphone was Sony Ericcson Xperia Mini Pro

Regards


----------



## LiiQuoR (Oct 27, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy 3 gt-i5800 (Apollo)

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dirric (Oct 27, 2012)

SE P1..


----------



## alphazo (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm getting old... Nokia N73. I guess my old Siemens S4 doesn't count.


----------



## mewthree1 (Oct 27, 2012)

My first one was a Sony Ericsson Xperia x10. Still using.


----------



## technopheliac (Oct 28, 2012)

HTC WING


----------



## rustin921 (Oct 28, 2012)

HTC Aria

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## arkhan11 (Oct 28, 2012)

Nokia N95 
(A great jump ahead from Motorola v525)

Sent from my Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## cabina (Oct 28, 2012)

first used,not owned,tytn 2 and then touch diamond


----------



## Citizen T-FA (Oct 28, 2012)

It was Motorola StarTAC, the first phone in our family!
My first phone was, Nokia 6600
Now I own Xperia Active
Trying to sell it to buy Xperia GO


----------



## SinAkira (Oct 28, 2012)

Well, mine was Samsung galaxy S i9000b


----------



## Brute.Force (Oct 29, 2012)

Motorola A1000
Still have it but its useless now


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## Poerger (Oct 29, 2012)

LG "Viewty" ... dont remember the code of the phone. Touchscreen was awefull, functions barely useable. But it was a "smart"phone


----------



## jmindset (Oct 31, 2012)

Blackberry curve. Góod phone but the reboot time took forever

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6

---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------

My first "dumb" phone was a sonywalkman slide phone. Forgot the exact name but it was awesome. Think it ws the w910i. 

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## godschildren (Oct 31, 2012)

Evo 4g. Great phone!

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## NewbCentral (Oct 31, 2012)

From a Sony Ericsson 580i to an iPhone 4


----------



## jmindset (Oct 31, 2012)

NewbCentral said:


> From a Sony Ericsson 580i to an iPhone 4

Click to collapse



that's the one I owned. Buttons started to fall off after 5 months. Still an awesome phone for the time it was released right brfore the iphone craze. The sony Ericsson wasn't a smart but it included many features that owned mist phones of the same year

sent from my rooted galaxy 3.6


----------



## meatyoudotcom (Oct 31, 2012)

*My First!*

Palm Pre (verizon)


----------



## Weeboab (Oct 31, 2012)

HTC hero 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hutch8891 (Nov 1, 2012)

iPhone 3g


----------



## Omyn (Nov 1, 2012)

I guess my HTC Wizard was technically a smart phone.

My first android phone was the Nexus One.


----------



## mnaandi (Nov 1, 2012)

Mine was a Galaxy Spica. Fine phone, but sluggish, and now it's outdated.


----------



## thatk (Nov 1, 2012)

Droid 2 global


----------



## slipar (Nov 1, 2012)

my 1st smartphone and still using it = galaxy 5..
running android 2.2 from madteam..


----------



## Descent2 (Nov 1, 2012)

LOL, you guys are way to advanced.

I have Huawei Prism, and this is my first ever smart phone!


----------



## hisname (Nov 1, 2012)

HTC Desire S


----------



## swift2989 (Nov 1, 2012)

Mine was the HTC Hero CDMA 

http://pdadb.net/index.php?m=specs&id=2005&c=sprint_htc_hero_a6277_htc_hero_200

Sent from my Epic Touch armed with a Jellybean army to kill you Apple!


----------



## iStyl3 (Nov 2, 2012)

Mine was HTC Wildfire, just over 2 years of smartphoning


----------



## Stereo8 (Nov 2, 2012)

It was a Samsung Galaxy Mini. What a crappy phone!


----------



## RahulTech (Nov 2, 2012)

Samsung galaxy Ace 

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## lestad_arya (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm new in Android device Samsung GT-I5700 Spica


----------



## fprado06 (Nov 2, 2012)

*i started with samsung corby....

now im using htc desire c.....*


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## SuperBonk (Nov 2, 2012)

Tytn II for $390


----------



## Basti-Fantasti (Nov 2, 2012)

My first smart phone was the: 
siemens sx1 
with symbian OS


----------



## Alexcyan (Nov 2, 2012)

My precious Nokia 3650 with symbian OS...! Back to 2002...

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drewniany92 (Nov 2, 2012)

some time ago i said that my first smartphone was nokia 7650 with symbian 6.0 (; i found my first phone and it was first smartphone ever- ericsson r380 based on symbian epoc :3 does anybody remember that stuff?


Taptapped from my little killer iPod 4G (;


----------



## stanglifemike (Nov 2, 2012)

Samsung i760 running WinMo
Was the first and last Samsung I've ever owned. Went HTC after that and never looked back. Had quite a few HTC WinMo phones before Android had been released 

Sent from my EVO 4G LTE using xda premium


----------



## get_culverized (Nov 3, 2012)

Blackberry Curve 3G (9330). In the era of iOS and Android... I'd call it a psuedo-smartphone.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Exhibit 4G running PACman ROM by camcory


----------



## Benzoba (Nov 3, 2012)

Nokia 6630


----------



## dewasathya (Nov 3, 2012)

My first Android smartphone is Samsung Galaxy SL (I-9003). Seriously, i need Samsung Galaxy S2, but i don't have cash


----------



## timotei21 (Nov 3, 2012)

My first smartphone was a LG Quantum C900 With windows phone 7. If I'll manage to get a hand on a new Windows Phone 8 would be awesome!


----------



## Oco (Nov 3, 2012)

A Symbian UIQ P800 amazing device for that time!


----------



## alphaboy (Nov 3, 2012)

Nokia 3650, that phone was really weird


----------



## D4rkShadow (Nov 3, 2012)

Nokia 3230 ! Loved it so much back then


----------



## Boomber163 (Nov 3, 2012)

*RE : What was your first Smartphone?*

My First Smartphone is Samsung GALAXY W


----------



## DSF (Nov 3, 2012)

My first smartphone was nokia 7650 with about of only 4mb internal storage (no option for external cards). I could hardly browse (with 3rd-party apps such as doris browser, netfront, opera..) web pages due low ram memory.


----------



## eenhadji (Nov 3, 2012)

Blackberry Gemini..


----------



## cola1975 (Nov 3, 2012)

Palm pre


----------



## Cakeor314 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mine was the iPhone 3G


----------



## davevanoerle (Nov 3, 2012)

Samsung galaxy s plus.. Still using it ^^

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## rboy28 (Nov 4, 2012)

davevanoerle said:


> Samsung galaxy s plus.. Still using it ^^
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mine as well ^^ (and using it, too xD)


----------



## H3lliOn (Nov 4, 2012)

Mine was the G1 with android 1.6 lol

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## thebrian101 (Nov 4, 2012)

xD same here.


----------



## malchyk (Nov 4, 2012)

LG Optimus M. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ASharpEdge (Nov 4, 2012)

I am new to smartphones...I had a samsung intensity for the past 3 years (a what! ew, nasty!)  and now that I am doing full time penny stock trading and scalping options I needed to be in front of my computer all day and could not stand not being able to go anywhere.....

My solution was to get a smartphone! I got my Samsung galaxy S3 about 4 weeks ago. I love it!!! Now I can go anywhere and keep an eye on my stocks, buy more or sell them as needed without being at home. I am astonished at the capabilities of this/these smartphones. I had to go to Chicago the other day and did not know how to get where I was going...(2 hour drive from my home) Saw someone do a cool thing on their phone so I tried it...I just opened google with the voice thing and said "Navigate to 1701 west Taylor street, Chicago, Illinois...And BOOM! I instantly had the navigation with voice directions right in front of me! I had been considering buying a GPS for my car...lol Don't need it. 
Now that I have a smartphone I will never look back. I am completely hooked and plan on learning as much as I can in this forum so I can make my phone even better. There are some very smart people in this forum and I hope to learn a lot.

I have rooted my phone using Mr. Skip's Snapdragon toolkit and I want to put a JellyBean ROM or any other good ROM that does not have bugs. I have NO IDEA how to put a ROM on my phone yet. I am sure it is easy and I think the Snapdragon toolkit will do it, but I do not know how to do it. I need help with that.

Anyway, thank you for all everyone does around here. I hope to be able to contribute and help out as much as I can.

Woot!


----------



## jigarb1992 (Nov 4, 2012)

My first smart phone is Nokia Lumia 710........


----------



## fishneck (Nov 4, 2012)

chinese copy of iphone with android installed. -.-


----------



## demi_fiend (Nov 4, 2012)

my first was a blackberry curve 8900 a couple years back when i started working, then i got a samsung intercept. me being clumsy and a cup of coffee brings me to my current htc wildfire s. all low end but still great (except the intercept)

Sent from my HTC_A510c


----------



## d3kilo (Nov 4, 2012)

A9600 a Chinese Windows Mobile 5 with Blackberry 9600 Case, touch screen in blackberry


----------



## Jeromie36 (Nov 4, 2012)

My first "Smartphone" was a Nokia 5110.


----------



## Pondering (Nov 4, 2012)

LG Optimist V. Can't believed I waited a year and a half before rooting. Like getting a new phone.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ra_grand (Nov 4, 2012)

sadly enough my first smart phone was iphone 4


----------



## whod (Nov 5, 2012)

A Nexus S. I was very happy with it.


----------



## t3hcurs3 (Nov 5, 2012)

Orignal Galaxy S with the slide out keyboard... am now a happy owner of an S3


----------



## elsapao (Nov 5, 2012)

*my 1st smart phone*

SGY Duos


----------



## awalkerz (Nov 5, 2012)

Treo 650. Terrible little phone.


----------



## docandy (Nov 5, 2012)

IPhone 3gs

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda app-developers app


----------



## blitzen12 (Nov 5, 2012)

GNex i9250
running with JB milestone 1 from AOKP..


----------



## joinmafia (Nov 5, 2012)

First was Wildfire S - for me great device


----------



## ShotokanZH (Nov 5, 2012)

My first one was a 'trium'.
I remember a fantastic game with a penguin moving ice cubes.


----------



## dkmali (Nov 5, 2012)

Samsung galaxy s plus (I9001) :thumbup:

Sent from my Android Smartphone


----------



## rbruno66 (Nov 5, 2012)

Do you consider Blackberry a smart phone ?  If not original HTC EVO.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## adzo93 (Nov 5, 2012)

*samsung galaxy p1*

does any developer out there know what i can do about my Samsung Galaxy P1 it permanently stays on *"kernel panic upload mode" *and it is not switching on!! need help asap!!


----------



## Martin L. (Nov 5, 2012)

My first smartphone was a HTC NEO. 
Long time ago... A windows mobile phone. 

I liked it, because it was my first phone where syncing to Outlook worked perfectly. Today it still is not that easy.


----------



## Feniks46 (Nov 5, 2012)

My first smartphone is Samsung i-5500


----------



## Guilden_NL (Nov 8, 2012)

awalkerz said:


> Treo 650. Terrible little phone.

Click to collapse



It was so terrible, I spanked iPhone3 users left and right for over a year getting relevant information. I owned mine from early '04 until late '09 when another Palm fan bought it from me. I never wanted an iTurd while I had it. I had a custom CyanogenMod ROM that made it scream.

Sent from my urn of Steve Jobs' ashes using xda app-developers app


----------



## mr_itou (Nov 8, 2012)

mine was huawei u8500..  

not yet rooted.. can someone tell how to this?


----------



## ednello (Nov 8, 2012)

*LG Fathom VS 750*

Mi first Smartphone was and is the Lg Fathom !! i keep trying to port android in it, i  will dont let go a 1Ghz Processor so easy !!


----------



## kmankin5344 (Nov 8, 2012)

BlackBerry pearl 8100. It was a beast.

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fredfly (Nov 8, 2012)

Mine was the HTC sensation. Was the beginning of my love affair with HTC. 

Sent from my baked HTC One S using xda premium


----------



## xxdababyonexx (Nov 8, 2012)

Nextel Motorola I930 

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Nov 8, 2012)

Motorola Startrac, I was pretty damn happy when I got it to!


----------



## Guilden_NL (Nov 9, 2012)

LoopDoGG79 said:


> Motorola Startrac, I was pretty damn happy when I got it to!

Click to collapse



I had one too, but it wasn't a smartphone. 

It was an ultra light clamshell.

Sent from my Western Electric avocado colored rotary dial phone using xda app-developers app


----------



## paopao03 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hoista said:


> Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000
> 
> Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.
> 
> Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!

Click to collapse




Mine was Nokia N70..


----------



## tclemens (Nov 9, 2012)

Mine was a huawei ascend 2 and all it did was make me want a better phone


----------



## jootix (Nov 9, 2012)

smartphone Nokia n70
phone SE T230


----------



## dnkncht (Nov 10, 2012)

The beautiful Samsung Galaxy S+ (i9001)


----------



## jeiku (Nov 11, 2012)

First one was the LG Optimus T (P509). I only got it because the phone itself was free and I needed a free phone and wanted a smartphone lol. Now that I know more about smartphones, root access, custom ROMs and Android capabilities, I'm looking at the LG Spectrum 2 or the Nexus 4 from Google :victory:


----------



## jkish1752 (Nov 11, 2012)

IPhone 4

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## steely123 (Nov 11, 2012)

BB7000 series.

sent from my F'n Wicked SGS3!


----------



## boletse755 (Nov 11, 2012)

I was happy with my N95 back then. Love the battery life.


----------



## mayurgawde31 (Nov 16, 2012)

mine is samsung galaxy y....enjoying android features with stock and custom roms :good:


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## space1991 (Nov 16, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Y Pro gt-b5510....

it's a beautiful smartphone!! =)


----------



## milkec (Nov 16, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S+.


----------



## dexter1123 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Nokia E51...*



Hoista said:


> Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000
> 
> Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.
> 
> Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!

Click to collapse



Mine was Nokia N70, which I used for 1 years and then it was damaged by felling on the road, another was E51 which I used for 2.5 years and then suddenly it stopped receiving network signal


----------



## GrimDemon (Nov 17, 2012)

Nokia C6. It was very popular in Poland two years ago 

Try to use Skype and Bluetooth headset with that phone (CPU overload) XD


----------



## theiiievolution (Nov 17, 2012)

*my 1st smart phone*

Not sure if they are considered smart phones but still, my touch/stylus dual sim tv tuning phone heck watching television on the go was the best thing way back ( mobile internet was not big back then) can't remember its name though.


----------



## shakram0g (Nov 18, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Pocket <3 :good:


----------



## Kasmo (Nov 18, 2012)

Xperia Arc S


----------



## KamranMackey (Nov 18, 2012)

My first smartphone was a Windows Phone. I still have a Windows Phone to this day! 

---------- Post added at 01:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:03 AM ----------




Hoista said:


> My third device was the Sony Ericsson P800.
> 
> Anyone remember that device?

Click to collapse



I remember that smartphone. It was a piece of crap, just saying.


----------



## G_Hegde (Nov 18, 2012)

*Galaxy!!*

My First Smart phone was Samsung galaxy 3(GT-I5801).


----------



## johnyute (Nov 18, 2012)

Blackberry Bold 9000


----------



## blakdulz (Nov 18, 2012)

Nokia n70


----------



## jojoost (Nov 18, 2012)

Nexus S

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kollyns (Nov 18, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S.

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 avec Tapatalk


----------



## quailstorm (Nov 18, 2012)

I started really late, with the Nokia N95-2 RM320. I still use it as my main phone. The N900 is much more hungry.
But before this, I used the best J2ME phones by Sony Ericsson. Like W810.


----------



## Andriee (Nov 18, 2012)

it was the era of s60 nokias xD 3650 was my first smartphone


----------



## pixelshuck (Nov 18, 2012)

Nokia 5230 -> Nokia 5800 -> Nokia X6 -> HUAWEI Ascend y200 -> Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini Pro;
And quite a bit non smartphone's


----------



## marceeh (Nov 18, 2012)

Mine was Nokia97.


----------



## WarpSx (Nov 18, 2012)

My first smartphone is my current one, an Acer S500 Cloudmobile.


----------



## mangelasakis (Nov 19, 2012)

sony ericsson live with walkman wt19i


----------



## krGemini (Nov 19, 2012)

mine was nokia 3310


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## cooolrider195 (Nov 19, 2012)

Nokia E65

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## ::Shrim:: (Nov 19, 2012)

Mine was Nokia n73


----------



## 11fcn (Nov 19, 2012)

LG Optimus 2X. Only cost me 200€ (new) a year ago and it still runs very fast with the Gueste Rom..


----------



## raystriker (Nov 19, 2012)

My first smartphone was the Nokia c5-00

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kaptenberuk (Nov 19, 2012)

sony erricson P800


----------



## hanseartic (Nov 19, 2012)

HTC HD7


----------



## andredroido (Nov 19, 2012)

My first smartphone was the Nokia N97 but it was a real disappointment ... I just fell in love with this fabulous world that is Android thanks to a simple galaxy Splus is will be the first in a long line ...:laugh:


----------



## dazeone (Nov 19, 2012)

The ascend 1 was my first although i originally wanted he zio. I was satisfied with it especially after cm7 was installed then themed

Sent from my M886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deia (Nov 19, 2012)

Sony Ericsson P900i


----------



## DemoSK (Nov 19, 2012)

*...*

se live walkman


----------



## Jimjk1968 (Nov 19, 2012)

Og droid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Looneytoon98 (Nov 19, 2012)

Treo 650 w/ Palm T/X


----------



## underyourbed (Nov 20, 2012)

The payphone across the street...

Sent from my U9200 while I was *underyourbed*


----------



## Shlickwilly (Nov 20, 2012)

Samsung Dart
good little phone. needs more Roms tho


----------



## muddtt (Nov 20, 2012)

original iphone.


----------



## Tinfoil Hat Tom (Nov 20, 2012)

The n73. Great phone, still have it, still works perfectly. The things that I've done with that phone. 

Once I was down with chicken pox and had no access to any entertainment while in quarantine except my n73 with internet access. I downloaded ebooks, read them on an ebook reader for the first time. Heck, I even used a torrent client to (legally) download an ebook. Can you imagine that? A torrent client on my n73 which was released back in 2006! Man, Nokia were really something back then.:laugh:


----------



## Cjeetje63 (Nov 20, 2012)

Motarola something


----------



## andromaki (Nov 20, 2012)

Mine was N72

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shuklapratik2012 (Nov 20, 2012)

Mine HTC hero g2 touch :thumbup:

Sent from my Hero using xda app-developers app


----------



## bengke28 (Nov 20, 2012)

My first phone is N73, haha


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## TheSG (Nov 20, 2012)

Nokia n97.
My dad gifted me and it was a **** of crap.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## chrispr. (Nov 20, 2012)

mine was the LG Optimus M started late bought it this year but trying to make up for it now, just bought the Docomo LG L-01E Optimus G :laugh:


----------



## MrCommunistGen (Nov 20, 2012)

HTC Aria. Almost 2 years ago... how far things have come for me.  At first I didn't know what I'd do with a smartphone, now I don't know what I would do without one.


----------



## cdotj89 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Nokia E72... Dear God.*

I loved it at first... i got it when blackberry started to become really popular among my friends but i didnt want to follow the crowd, it was nice better looking than any blackberry at the time (maybe still is) and the build quality was amazing...

...and then i used the software... good old symbian :/

the updates caused more issues than it solved and it crashed literally all the time it was dreadful. and then multitasking, if the browser was running in the background and you did anything on top of that the phone would literally freeze till you the took the battery out.

it was a shame as my boss at the time had a E71 and was envious of it... until i showed him its true colours... defo the worst £370 i ever spent.


----------



## daniel-d (Nov 22, 2012)

Galaxy tab.
I know that it isn't phone, but i use it as one.


----------



## gabri_nan (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi!
Nokia 8310


----------



## prezident36 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi.
My first sp is this, vf smart II. It has only stock rom and kernel, i hope that will be cm7 for it. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart II using xda app-developers app


----------



## noezzi (Dec 4, 2012)

PPC 6700 truely the worlds first real smartphone. I loved it.

Sent from my VS950 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shadow Ranger (Dec 4, 2012)

*Samsung Galaxy S Plus*

Samsung Galaxy S Plus GT-i9001


----------



## Gysper (Dec 4, 2012)

Friend gave me a Motorola Backflip first, but the first I ever used was a BlackBerry Curve 8320. Boy I miss how good blackberries were, because its keypad was killer.


----------



## chromaker (Dec 4, 2012)

HTC Desire


----------



## bar-aka (Dec 4, 2012)

I was pretty reluctant for a long time to get a smartphone, didn't think I'd have much use of it.

Then when I decided that I want one, I got a blackberry torch 9800.
At first I loved it, then I started to notice the flaws and the superiority of Android phones.
This is how I felt when I compared it to my friends' Androids/Iphones:







Then my carrier started randomly charging me extra for internet usage even though I had a BIS package. They explained it that some application on my BB may be using the non-BIS internet.
That was the final straw.

Sold it on ebay for 1/3 of the original price and got a Galaxy S Plus, which was way better than the BB, but I regret not getting a galaxy S2 :/
If I could buy a new phone today with the amount of money I gave for the BB, I could get a Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## coolestboyz (Dec 4, 2012)

Nokia 2100


----------



## Priyam884 (Dec 4, 2012)

Lg optimus one p500.
Still have it!

Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yihongyuelan (Dec 4, 2012)

*MI-one*

My first smartphone is Mi-ONE,It's very cool with MIUI.


----------



## xx jobu xx (Dec 4, 2012)

Some old Samsung Microsoft Windows phone. I think I still have it somewhere. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## howpathetic (Dec 5, 2012)

Htc Wildfire (BUZZ) =D :victory:


----------



## mancha250 (Dec 5, 2012)

Acer Liquid E

Sent from my ST25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## king_below_my_lord (Dec 5, 2012)

My first smartphone was the Nokia N73 the heavyweight champion of its time..
And now the Samsung Galaxy S2 the heavyweight champion of 2011.... 
Lol it was like jumping from the stone age to the 20th century. 

I still can't believe that I paid almost the same price as an s2 to get the N73.... (around 450$).(Compare the spec 's if you don't understand what I mean). 

Anyway I loved the phone and now it's in some bastard thief's hands. 

Using GT - I9100 
I thank those who give helpful comments
I expect the same from others.


----------



## skygio99 (Dec 5, 2012)

Shadow Ranger said:


> Samsung Galaxy S Plus GT-i9001

Click to collapse



My too but now are using  an Xperia ST15i with CM10


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## foxsake (Dec 5, 2012)

mines Samsung Galaxy Pocket from last july XD


----------



## Billa 5 (Dec 8, 2012)

Nokia N8, then Sony Live with walkman:good:


----------



## N26Wolf (Dec 8, 2012)

*Nokia 5120* and pretty Proud back in 1997


----------



## evilounge8419 (Dec 9, 2012)

iphone 3g in 2010..worst phone in the history of telecommunication, i rather use my first phone, nokia 3210 :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9070


----------



## RufusLenhador (Dec 9, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy 5, then Galaxy S3.


----------



## GuestD2513 (Dec 11, 2012)

Depends on whether the phone is classified as one now, or when it was released. Old feature phones that had music, camera and other PDA functions were seen as being the "smart" phones of then.


----------



## raquel13 (Dec 11, 2012)

Blackberry Curve, which I pretty quickly upgraded to a Bold. I loved my 'berry back in the day, but I would never get one now. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmindset (Dec 11, 2012)

nmcaneney said:


> Depends on whether the phone is classified as one now, or when it was released. Old feature phones that had music, camera and other PDA functions were seen as being the "smart" phones of then.

Click to collapse



This is true. I had a Sony erricson that had internet, walkman feature,  pedometer, email etc. That was 5 years ago.

truth is subjective, honesty is not


----------



## tsheikh95 (Dec 19, 2012)

*wow*

mine was nokia 5233


----------



## violetfinancier (Dec 19, 2012)

n97, if symbian is a smartphone os = =


----------



## ksh17 (Dec 19, 2012)

Nokia e61


----------



## buffal0b1ll (Dec 19, 2012)

Palm Pre Plus (never activated on VZ network)
Casio Commando


----------



## Riz000 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mine Is Galaxy S Duos dual Sim


----------



## RowingMunkeyCU (Dec 19, 2012)

Riz000 said:


> Mine Is Galaxy S Duos dual Sim

Click to collapse



Mine was/is the HTC Thunderbolt.


----------



## giesenst (Dec 19, 2012)

*mine was*

samsung galaxy s
and it is till now


----------



## Dane Reynolds (Dec 20, 2012)

*First Smart Phone Was The 'NOKIA 3210'*

Yup.. ?


----------



## teraih (Dec 20, 2012)

htc fuze...then iphone 3gs


----------



## subharkah (Dec 20, 2012)

hmm,
first, nokia 6600 :laugh:

and now Xperia Ray


----------



## srahulmca (Dec 20, 2012)

My first smart phone is LG Optimus P500. Which is very good phone for the price and features it had when I bought it.


----------



## vagosofron (Dec 20, 2012)

ZTE V970 and i love it...


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## burst24 (Dec 20, 2012)

Mine was Samsung H1 (360)


----------



## JoeOhio (Dec 20, 2012)

My first smartphone was the iphone 3g. Don't think I will ever go back to the iphone though. I like how android has evolved. The new windows phones look pretty good as well.


----------



## awal_awenk (Dec 20, 2012)

Hoista said:


> Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000
> 
> Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.
> 
> Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!

Click to collapse





My first smartphone was samsung galaxy young duos ...
I am very pleased with many of the features present in it mainly because galaxy young duos have been using Android as the operating systems in ...


----------



## Daedalus.p1 (Dec 22, 2012)

Nokia E63 - not too bad, but symbian had very little choices to be customized. After that the era of android started with the following phones.


----------



## xillusionzx (Dec 22, 2012)

Had Sony Ericsson P990i as my first "smart" phone when it first came out, done well with it for about 4 years, was an awesome phone and loved the hardware keyboard, i could bust out txts so fast. Did some pretty advanced things too, like I could even VNC remote access to my laptop with it and nowadays you'd say (yeah so?) but back in 2006 it was like "omgosh! you can do that!?" lol.


----------



## pillum (Dec 22, 2012)

nokia 3650 if you can call that smartphone


----------



## fajardwi (Dec 22, 2012)

pillum said:


> nokia 3650 if you can call that smartphone

Click to collapse



Hahaha, mine was Nokia E50, it has symbian 60 os,
and you know what, i used for 5 years without any complaint, not until i got my hand on android device


----------



## Chief YYZ (Dec 22, 2012)

HTC Hero - CDMA. Had it for 5 months before the EVO came out. Gave it to my brother (he's on my account) and used his upgrade


----------



## Firdaus Mukhtar (Dec 22, 2012)

HTC Incredible S...pretty awesome smartphone...
Very strong body n hardware..

Sent from my HTC Flyer P510e using xda premium


----------



## condandatcang (Dec 22, 2012)

it's nokia e63 . its my dream :X


----------



## xpaolo (Dec 22, 2012)

Back to 1999 a cheap and big samsung i forget the model name already...


----------



## Tourniquet70 (Dec 22, 2012)

*Droid*

I had pre-ordered the Motorola Droid. We've come so far since then.


----------



## Nickdroid86 (Dec 22, 2012)

First android was the eris, before that was available I had blackberries, before those were popular I had phones like the Nokia N-Gage lol

Sent from my HTC One V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cirian75 (Dec 22, 2012)

Would have been a Blackberry 8800


----------



## DEMONVoz (Dec 23, 2012)

my first smatphone galaxy ace 2. he amazing


----------



## CyberHR (Dec 23, 2012)

My first smartphone was Samsung GT-5500


----------



## Shiverwitch (Dec 23, 2012)

*cussedrt occasions*

Huawei U8110


----------



## victor3l (Dec 23, 2012)

Nokia N70  great phone, at the moment...many years ago


----------



## puffingonj (Dec 23, 2012)

Original moto droid nothing comes close


Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## hummer645 (Dec 23, 2012)

HTC Hero! 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## MauricioRPP (Dec 26, 2012)

fajardwi said:


> Hahaha, mine was Nokia E50, it has symbian 60 os,
> and you know what, i used for 5 years without any complaint, not until i got my hand on android device

Click to collapse



I only stopped using my e50 after a bike crash at 75mph. The display died and the keyboard was sanded, but the phone powered on and made calls, even after this. It also allowed me to turn Bluetooth on using voice commands and transfer all my data to my notebook.

It lasted over 3 years. I'm sad we don't have any phone as rough as the Nokia E-series anymore.


----------



## mihaimoga (Dec 26, 2012)

Mine was Nokia N95 back in 2006.


----------



## EvilHobbit (Dec 26, 2012)

Since i have used Ericsson phones for more than 10 yrs, my first "smart one" was (is) SonyEricsson Arc S.


----------



## TuniMan (Dec 26, 2012)

*A*

My first was Nokia 1100.
My second was Samsung E352.
My third was Nokia E71.
Now I have Wave 1.


----------



## Thymo (Dec 26, 2012)

The Samsung Galaxy S Plus
Yeah i know you maybe think “what??? Thats the phone you have now" So this is my first phone (I'm only 12 though )

Phone: GT-I9001 Samsung Galaxy S Plus
Rom: CM9 beta 4 by arco86
Kernel: CastagnaIT 7.4 OC/UV
Did i help you? hitting the thanks button would be appreciated.


----------



## schaeferpaula (Dec 27, 2012)

the ericsson k800i was the 1st phone but I don't know if you could call that "smart"


----------



## LilBlinx (Dec 27, 2012)

Xperia X10 than Xperia P

Sent from my LT22i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sadra.. (Dec 27, 2012)

Xperia Ray.


----------



## daviq (Dec 31, 2012)

HTC Legend was my first. It was the year of HTC Desire (2010), and to this day I still wonder why I didn't get that instead...:silly:
I still keep it though, in case I need a spare phone, In fact I just recently rooted it and flashed it with ICS. (pain in the a**! :laugh Works great though!!!


----------



## Dan_99 (Jan 2, 2013)

My first smartphone was a HTC Desire, but just recently I upgraded to the HTC One X. I still kept the Desire though.


----------



## brugobo (Jan 2, 2013)

My current smartphone is also my first: LG Optimus 2X. I bought it becouse the specs looked great on paper and the price was lower than competing phones.

It's been almost 2 years and I have yet to get the almost bug free experience other phones have. No matter what ROMs I use it is always a pick your poison scenario. 

I will be much more careful next time. Software matters.


----------



## inamloveerica (Jan 2, 2013)

I started with galaxy young...and after two months I bought htc sensation cause I love how android works how we could mod it and the important thing I have so many people with the same opinions then custom rom, tweaks, overclock, undervolt was only one click downloading...thanks to the devs in xda....

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## arybagusoctora (Jan 2, 2013)

hahaha i have nokia 5800 xpress music long time ago :laugh:


----------



## psychedelicjourney (Jan 2, 2013)

Straight to the point


----------



## Atrizzain (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine was the Pantech Pocket, total POS. Went Samsung after that, currently have the GS2 skyrocket and it's sweetness all the way.


----------



## melos87 (Jan 2, 2013)

My first was a nokia 6630! Then i had a nokia N95 and N97! In this july  i finally convett to Android  with my GSIII


----------



## sunnyc90 (Jan 2, 2013)

Nokia 6230 was my first. I had it for 5 years and it never failed. Great phone!


----------



## moqua (Jan 2, 2013)

*motorola defy*

quarxed!


----------



## nineZer0 (Jan 2, 2013)

My first one was the Bosch GSM 509


----------



## pablo2121 (Jan 2, 2013)

*VM LG optimus v*

My first smart phone was the LG optimus v. i loved it untill the headphone jack went out. :good:


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## c_raethke (Jan 2, 2013)

HTC Incredible.. great choice, because it's one of the only ones that still has active developers, happily running CM10.1 right now. My brother stole my upgrade so it'll be my daily driver until June.. that's almost 2.5 years, and still running the latest version of Android, I'd say that's pretty impressive.


----------



## Nimnaik (Jan 2, 2013)

*Nokia N95*

Nokia N95 was my first smartphone and was among the best in the market at that time. This was the only phone which had 2 way slide feature, just loved it


----------



## Jakeuten (Jan 3, 2013)

T-Mobile Samsung Exhibit II 4G. Worst "Galaxy S" speced phone ever. Now Happily on my AT&T Samsung Galaxy S III.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FuNcY (Jan 5, 2013)

My first was the Desire HD I got in 2011. A month ago I lost it in the snow, wasn't able to find it again. After 10 days I found it again, working perfectly going to sell it now, already bought an Evo 3D for 120€

-HTC rocks


----------



## mmandys (Jan 5, 2013)

thekit said:


> Sony Ericsson P1i

Click to collapse



me too, it's great except for few apps


----------



## abbalooga (Jan 5, 2013)

HTC desire.. had it standard for a year then rooted it and have been rooting since


----------



## abhi7395 (Jan 5, 2013)

Mine was nokia 5235... bought it 2 years ago...

hit thanks... if I helped you ...


----------



## goomerguy (Jan 7, 2013)

palm treo


----------



## etrosce (Jan 7, 2013)

*Motorola XT701*

When I decided to buy my first smartphone, Windows Phone didn't exists yet. I was in NY for a trip and got the Motorola XT701, hoping for a update to Android 2.2 soon. I was happy with the phone for the first times... but then, I started to have problems with it and Motorola quit any kind of support. So, it was a really bad experience. As soon as a Windows Phone was available in my country, I get it. It is a LG Optimus 7.


----------



## CUB4N (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm ashamed to say, but I started off on an iPhone 4. At the time it was the only decent smartphone with 32gb of memory so it was the one of choice for me. 6 months in though, I began to regret my decision of getting it, and a year into it my home button began to give me some issues.


----------



## Negativezeroxxxx (Jan 7, 2013)

HTC Sensation. Kind of miss it really, but definitely enjoying my SGS3


----------



## Gaabryel (Jan 8, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S Plus


----------



## zisforzorro (Jan 8, 2013)

Atrix 4G - quality built phone, could have used a bigger battery life.


----------



## DiamondJay20 (Jan 10, 2013)

I still hold a place for that phone in my heart. First good touch screen phone I ever mad. Inspire had no battery life and it needed to b night to see the screen.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seireiju (Jan 10, 2013)

Droid X was my first Smartphone, now i have a Note II. Hard to believe the X was considered huge.


----------



## kyawzaw (Jan 10, 2013)

Motorola Milestone
I am start interested android phone because of this phone.


----------



## dakunclear (Jan 10, 2013)

Just saying iPhone the original but no one can call the dual core phones smart phones anymore they are now known as super phones just an fyi

Sent from my SGH-T999V

---------- Post added at 11:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:11 PM ----------

Superphones mean Android smartphones

Or at least, they did initially: Google coined the term when it launched the Nexus One back in 2010. According to Android partner Samsung, a superphone smartphone has a 1GHz processor or better, really nice cameras, 3D graphics acceleration, motion sensors, at least 720p HD video capture and playback, high quality 3D gaming, 3G (ideally 4G) and social networking apps.

You will be shocked - shocked! - to discover that Samsung just happens to make phones that fit or exceed that specification.

But now super phones need to be at least multi core as well
Sent from my SGH-T999V


----------



## gagdude (Jan 10, 2013)

dakunclear said:


> Just saying iPhone the original but no one can call the dual core phones smart phones anymore they are now known as super phones just an fyi
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999V
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The definition of super phone will always change as technology advances. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## TnTSGP (Jan 15, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Pocket GT-S5300  :laugh:


----------



## Firdoush76 (Jan 26, 2013)

Was using "Unsmart phone" till last year..... now using Galaxy Y Duos


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## Tomala88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Live with Walkman :good:


----------



## Mohamed Karakish (Jan 26, 2013)

Galaxy ace plus GT S7500 

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deimis95 (Jan 26, 2013)

My first and so far only smartphone is: Samsung Galaxy Ace (S5830)


----------



## th0mas96 (Jan 26, 2013)

My first was a used iPhone 3GS, was really fun to play around with tons of jailbreak tweaks


----------



## snet (Feb 2, 2013)

Samsung Omnia I


----------



## Ackiss (Feb 2, 2013)

Nokia 6670, beautiful phone


----------



## stistud2k7 (Feb 2, 2013)

Samsung Instinct SPH-M800


----------



## dodo2244 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nokia N73 Music Edition

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## joelol75 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nokia N900, I still use it!  Years ahead in tech and build quality A+  IMO Maemo could've beat Android and Nokia could've been a viable company, but they put all their chickens in the Symbian basket (mistake 1) Then when it might have been too late drove the final nail in their coffin with the Windows phone partnership (mistake 2) 

Whatever Nokia thinks up next, they should do the complete opposite.... hopefully Ubuntu phone isn't a wash.  Ubuntu phone stands a chance if it has an Android compatability layer to run Android apps natively... that would be sweet, do-able license wise.

I like most of Android, but the whole ads,ads,ads in apps is just a turn-off.  Show me any of Maemos free apps that carry ANY unwanted payload.  Bring GPL back, good apps get money other ways, shoving punch-the-monkey ads in them is just... yuk...

Now using a Samsung Galaxy S3, Nexus 7, Nexus 10, and a slew of MK802-III's hooked to TV's.  BTW Plex rules!  Server for Linux works fairly well for streaming my media, transcoding it on the fly.


Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poke851Le (Feb 2, 2013)

*Galaxy S*

i used galxy s as my first phone.. but samsung didn't update ICS firmware TT


----------



## msaadn (Feb 2, 2013)

Nokia N97. Sadly bought it a couple of months before android phones hit the market in my place. Worked pretty well for me.


----------



## lord_nathan9 (Feb 2, 2013)

Optimus V


----------



## nikwen (Feb 2, 2013)

*AW: What was your first Smartphone?*

Samsung Galaxy Ace


----------



## Morcerf21 (Feb 2, 2013)

My first smartphone was the awesome (at that time) Nokia N95, while my first touchscreen smartphone was the Nokia 5800 Xpressmusic. Both were good phones at their time, but now I'll never go back to Symbian. Android FTW!


----------



## Guilden_NL (Feb 3, 2013)

Palm Tungsten W in 2003

 -----Sent from my 11th dimensional Giigapolistic Communicator using massive string energies hacked from Calibi-Yau manifolds.----


----------



## barni42 (Feb 3, 2013)

HTC p3300 was my first one - and I still have it and it works !!!!!!


----------



## vvf003 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mine was galaxy y and now switch to cm flare

Sent from my CM Flare Oxygenated using xda premium


----------



## ManilaMan07 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mine was the LG Revolution:laugh:


----------



## 5l4Y (Feb 5, 2013)

*htc desire*

htc desire


----------



## E3ka (Feb 5, 2013)

5l4Y said:


> htc desire

Click to collapse



mine too. done suicide while navigation on a hot summer day.

Next was Galaxy S1...still working.


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## JohnDidThat (Feb 5, 2013)

Mine was the HTC Touch Pro II or the Rhodium. 
Flashed from Windows 6.5x to Android Froyo and BLAZN with Dual Boot. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mamenyaka (Feb 5, 2013)

My first ever phone (not just smartphone) was (and still is) the Samsung Galaxy Nexus and I am over 20.
I managed to survive without any phone throughout the years, because I just knew that it is a waste of money and that the technology just isn't there yet. So I just waited until the perfect phone came out.


----------



## tower_gilead (Feb 5, 2013)

I starred with a Nokia 3650 then to the HP ipaq and and then the HTC Herald, then Rhodium, then the HD7 for 1 day(ca ca), still rockin' the HD2.

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## billgc138 (Feb 6, 2013)

iphone 3


----------



## hkunkun (Feb 6, 2013)

Nokia N70 :good:
and then N900 :highfive:


----------



## DigitalCoke (Feb 6, 2013)

*LG Dare*

Oh mine was the first LG touch phone, i was so filled with frustration i slammed it on a steel door on my way out of Lowe's and Good Riddance It was Dead!

Thank goodness things have come as far as they have and now i use a Droid 4. Waiting for an upgrade...


----------



## elegyh (Feb 6, 2013)

Mine was Nokia 6070. :laugh: 10 days standby time.


----------



## TheCloneGamer (Feb 6, 2013)

Sony Xperia Tipo

Sent from my ST21i using xda app-developers app


----------



## comand11 (Feb 6, 2013)

*AW: What was your first Smartphone?*

Mine was the iphone 3g

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## subzero_sv (Feb 6, 2013)

*ace*

My first smartphone was and still is Samsung GT-S5830  I have no money to buy a better one :silly:


----------



## Masterfisto (Feb 7, 2013)

First smartphone was an LG Vu.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kreateablaze (Feb 7, 2013)

My first was an iphone 3g... Thought it was the best thing ever and thought android was bad... Now I'm addicted to all things android! I would and could never go back. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## android4temo (Feb 7, 2013)

*So long ago*

My first device was a Palm Treo.  That started my Smartphone Addiction and I am proud of my addiction!


----------



## avegalf (Feb 7, 2013)

My Nokia 7650..:good:


----------



## vasek7 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nokia Lumia 800


----------



## Banksy1892 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nokia N95 8GB, Awesome phone, kept it for 2 years!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KibibiC (Feb 8, 2013)

I think it was SE G900.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XPinochitoX (Feb 9, 2013)

HTC EVO but it was the Samsung galaxy collection that brought me to XDA 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dt1401 (Feb 9, 2013)

My first smartphone was an HP iPAQ H6315 running Windows Mobile 2003...  I got it in 2004 and I think it was around $800.00...

let me tell you it seriously turned heads... :laugh:







The only think I seriously hate about this phone is no proximity sensor...


----------



## tower_gilead (Feb 9, 2013)

dt1401 said:


> My first smartphone was an HP iPAQ H6315 running Windows Mobile 2003...  I got it in 2004 and I think it was around $800.00...
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



still have mine...

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## ikr (Feb 9, 2013)

T-Mobile blackberry pearl then the legendary T-Mobile g1 lol

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Glebun (Feb 9, 2013)

Nokia 6680 all the way


----------



## Mateusz2451 (Feb 9, 2013)

my first telephone was motorolla c350


----------



## henslo (Feb 9, 2013)

My first phone was the lg optimus v thing was tough 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T769


----------



## mnishamk (Feb 9, 2013)

First phone:nokia 1100 remember that? 
Then got a 7610
My first smart phone is Sony xperia mini pro (mango) 

Press the "thanks", button if I helped you. 
Sent from my badass pimped up MiniPro using XDA


----------



## msarvnan (Feb 9, 2013)

Mine htc explorer

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## hanni7345 (Feb 9, 2013)

HTC tattoo aka a massive pain machine

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 12, 2013)

First smartphone was the samsung blackjack running windows mobile 5.1 lol

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bobo1337 (Feb 12, 2013)

GT-S5570

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## d8n0g (Feb 12, 2013)

*First smart phone*

Motorola razr if that is considered smart


----------



## cuwweybot (Feb 12, 2013)

*My smartphones!*



Hoista said:


> Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000
> 
> Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.
> 
> Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!

Click to collapse



In some what order- iPhone 3GS, blackberry curve, htc aria, iPhone 3G, captivate, Motorola Backflip, Samsung Infuse, htc inspire, iphone 4, captivate again, blackberry, iPhone 4 again, hd7s windows, htc inspire again, iPhone 4, galaxy note, iPhone 3GS, iPhone 5, sidekick, iPhone 4! I guess I like phones?


----------



## ichanic (Feb 13, 2013)

Mine was the Nokia 6300 and would you believe I still have and use it when I travel out of the country. It definitely stood the test of time!


----------



## BlockBuilding (Feb 13, 2013)

mine was Nokia5230

Sent from my Milestone


----------



## Scythe22 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sony Ericsson P1


----------



## SixSixSevenSeven (Feb 13, 2013)

An orange san francisco (ZTE Blade).

Replaced with a nokia lumia 710 in august.


----------



## orion877 (Feb 13, 2013)

The Nokia X6 with symbian..
The GBA-Emulator on it was quite cool, but the app-store was really bad..


----------



## Kwaska (Feb 13, 2013)

Samsung Europa.
I know I started late with smartphones, but I just didn't need that kind of phone before.


----------



## timbo1969 (Feb 15, 2013)

HTC One X... unless you count nokia symbian phones


----------



## davydm (Feb 15, 2013)

Galaxy S1. Mind blown.

Upgraded to an S3 a few months ago. Mind blown again


----------



## Sami Kabir (Feb 15, 2013)

List of Smartphones I have owned and used.. ordered from the "first one" to "present one"

- Samsung C130 (not a smartphone )
- iPhone 3GS (gave it to my sister, she lost it - never found it back )
- Samsung Corby WIFI S3653W (fell in the river - never got it back )
- iPhone 4 (sold it for 4S)
- iPhone 4S (got bored with iOS - switched to Android, made account on XDA )

- Samsung Galaxy S Advance (my current phone)
- Waiting for S4


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## lopman (Feb 15, 2013)

*Sv: What was your first Smartphone?*

Nokia n73

Sendt fra min GT-N7100 med Tapatalk2


----------



## HensonOfficial (Feb 16, 2013)

My first smartphone was the HTC Desire. Good first phone apart from the lack of memory!


----------



## kieuson93 (Feb 16, 2013)

*my firt smartphone *

My first smartphone is xperia mini pro sk17i  it has a good quality of qwerty keyboard but battery life is bad


----------



## <CyberAnarchy> (Feb 16, 2013)

The HTC EXPLORER


----------



## Hackberrybold (Feb 16, 2013)

Sony Satio

Sent from my LT30p using xda premium


----------



## c.kirk (Feb 16, 2013)

Mine was actually the evo (late bloomer) I didn't like how 'big brother' everything was on smart phones at first. But since they have been putting GPS in phones since 96 it is really all the same. The evo was a great phone to start with I had a lot of fun flashing ROMs and modding it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## _hito_ (Feb 16, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia X1


----------



## Zobbster (Feb 16, 2013)

HTC Hero

As slow as it was, I loved it


----------



## kaitus (Feb 16, 2013)

Mine was the HTC sensation 4g. I started late in the game with smartphones.


----------



## josemivenegas (Feb 16, 2013)

Mine was and still is a galaxy SII. I love it and i hope it lasts for a long time

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## usmandreat (Feb 17, 2013)

LG Optimus L7. Looks great but doesnt perform that well 

Sent from my LG-P700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## theraaafff (Feb 17, 2013)

mine was a I9000 and probably still in use by someone else somewhere


----------



## Omega Supreme (Feb 17, 2013)

Mine was the Palm Treo 650


----------



## sboikov (Feb 17, 2013)

Mine was Nokia 7650


----------



## uselessbass (Feb 17, 2013)

IPhone 3g  hey it was cool back in its day lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 18, 2013)

uselessbass said:


> IPhone 3g  hey it was cool back in its day lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I'll admit I was the main person that wanted the 3G prior to the discovery of android lol

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AleHanSolo (Feb 18, 2013)

Mine was the LG Optimus V (basically the the Optimus S for Virgin Mobile)


----------



## Jarhead0317 (Feb 18, 2013)

*Wow!*

Had to think about that one for a minute, 'Droid X.'


----------



## theONEwalker (Feb 18, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830 ...i have it till 2 years ago if i remember well


----------



## tylerdewitt (Feb 18, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Fascinate


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## CAltas (Feb 18, 2013)

Mine was the Galaxy SL I9003  Great little thing.. but after a year i bought me S2 and now i've got an N4


----------



## Denis_63 (Feb 18, 2013)

My first smartphone was Nokia 6710 navigator. Still keep it... just in case :fingers-crossed:


----------



## CyaNn (Feb 18, 2013)

It was ipod touch :cyclops:


----------



## shashank281295 (Feb 19, 2013)

Micromax A110 purchased on my birthday 28th dec


----------



## alaazaher (Feb 19, 2013)

*inside ofiedyk*

*


Hoista said:



			Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!
		
Click to expand...
Click to collapse



alcatel touch easy

​*​


----------



## alaazaher (Feb 20, 2013)

alcatel one touch easy


----------



## capfl2k5 (Feb 20, 2013)

Palm Treo 600 or 650 I dont rember


----------



## Ellfuego (Feb 21, 2013)

Mine was a blackberry bold, really miss that keyboard!


----------



## somdroid (Feb 21, 2013)

*Was Nokian*

Mine Was Nokia 5800 XM at 2009


----------



## StealthWJ (Feb 21, 2013)

Samsung Blackjack, hated windows mobile. Loved that it came with two batteries and an external battery charger.


----------



## infamous111 (Feb 21, 2013)

samsung galaxy mini


----------



## pavlpavel (Feb 22, 2013)

*sel oipedit*

Blackberry 6100


----------



## Krysune (Feb 22, 2013)

Honestly for me, I never got a phone until I was about 16 or so....My first smartphone would be the iPhone 3GS, I despise phones a lot, at least todays phones. I believe a phone was for calling, not what we do with them now, even though they are fairly useful as a portable computer.


----------



## mupel (Feb 22, 2013)

honestly, I just dumped my Blackberry 9860 and bought SGNote2, it was worth it man! I used Blackberry since 4 series and starting to lost faith on RIM 6 months ago, lol

and yes, indeed, it was all worth it!


----------



## ob7125 (Feb 22, 2013)

Nokia 5320 XpressMusic


----------



## zeroblu3 (Feb 22, 2013)

*R: What was your first Smartphone?*

a HTC Hero


----------



## UnhoIy (Feb 22, 2013)

StealthWJ said:


> Samsung Blackjack, hated windows mobile. Loved that it came with two batteries and an external battery charger.

Click to collapse



I, too, had the Samsung Blackjack as my first smartphone.


----------



## Greygollum (Feb 22, 2013)

My first was a Samsung impression. I hated that phone. Replaced it at least 3 times due to battery problems and twice due to touch screen failure. All within 18 months. I don't think I'll ever buy another Samsung phone.

Sent from my One X using xda premium


----------



## icarusmyne (Feb 22, 2013)

sony ericson T290i
then sony ericson w220i
samsung e450
lg cookie lite
samsung corby 2
samsung galaxy mini 2
alcatel glory x ot918n


----------



## bob_swagg (Feb 25, 2013)

....HTC Touch Pro

just a terrible phone. that OS was horrid..so sluggish.


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## meldroc (Feb 25, 2013)

My first not-entirely-dumb phone was a BlackBerry Flip, model 8220 IIRC. Was handy at the time, especially when I found Google's apps and got it working w/ Gmail and Google calendar. 

But it was a toy compared to my Nexus 4.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## djburno2000 (Mar 3, 2013)

mine was Xperia Ray... which I still have and use. 

Got a Samsung Galaxy S3 for a while but I sold it (needed the cash at that time) but I'm happy with my ray especially with custom rom


----------



## domini99 (Mar 3, 2013)

without touchscreen: nokia n95
with touchscreen: Galaxy Mini

Sent from my sending thing..
_I threw *your* **** into a bag and pushed it down the stairs,
I crashed *your* car into a bridge......
I DONT CAAARREEE!!! _


----------



## Rahulraj39 (Mar 4, 2013)

My first  smart phone was Nokia 5233 symbian and then i bought xperia neo v last year 

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## Patman99 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hoista said:


> Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000
> 
> Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.
> 
> Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!

Click to collapse



Motorola CLIQ XT shortly after its release becuase I didn't want a physical keyboard.  What a mistake that one was.  i wound up doing some beta work with Gingerbread and just when it looked like we weree close to a  stable release they scrapped it......


----------



## fancyfree (Mar 26, 2013)

My first smartphone was Star A2000 - Chineese phone  Now i have a REAL Phone  HTC Google Nexus One


----------



## annx10 (Mar 26, 2013)

smartphone, smartphone, I had Samsung Omnia, but its screen was resistive. It was awful!! and with Windows mobile.
When I bought my first android's phone was special for me after that experience.


----------



## Eyass Shahoud (Mar 26, 2013)

I used in Samsung Corby II 
now I am using Xperia u


----------



## JCDentonMale (Mar 26, 2013)

A Sony-Ericsson Xperia Arc S (LT18i). Still my phone today.


----------



## noobgs2 (Mar 26, 2013)

I've had many cellphones, but i am still using my first smart-phone Samsung Galaxy S2 GT-I9100 purchased end 2011, He works perfectly and i have no intention to change. :good:


----------



## JP35 (Mar 28, 2013)

Xperia active, my 1st one and quiet happy.


----------



## Harizala (Mar 28, 2013)

*My first phone*

My first phone was a Sony Erricson Xperia X10. it was pretty nice though, but a couple months later the motherboard broke and now i have a HTC One


----------



## tutscrin (Mar 28, 2013)

*smartphone*

mine is the Sony Xperia neo L


----------



## Wonky7454 (Mar 28, 2013)

Galaxy note 2. Late but such a good start

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## walter2305 (Mar 28, 2013)

HTC legend:good:
Now have a HTC one X


----------



## david19au (Mar 28, 2013)

Nokia 5530 XM was my first smartphone. It was a piece of crap  Now its at home dead when i have tryed flash CFW....... Still when it is now broken it was good bcs i have got an Samsung Galaxy Mini 

Odesláno z mého GT-S5570 pomocí Tapatalk 2


----------



## lovesg (Mar 30, 2013)

*What is considered a smartphone today?*

What is considered a smartphone today?

If it is simply one that can do email, surf web. I guess it would be Nokia E71


----------



## compjtc (Mar 30, 2013)

Blackberry Storm, what a piece of junk.


----------



## ace05gerald (Mar 30, 2013)

My first smartphone is Sony Ericsson Live With Walkman up to now im using it :laugh:


----------



## ppprokurator (Mar 30, 2013)

*Odp: What was your first Smartphone?*

My first smartphone was Nokia 5230. Now I really hate Symbian. Its made for selfdestroy


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## En Kee (Mar 30, 2013)

HTC Desire HD


----------



## ArcWielder (Mar 30, 2013)

*WinMo5*

Some Windows Mobile 5 thing. I thought it was great at the time ...


----------



## aakashing (Mar 31, 2013)

it was karbonn a5.
it was good phone bt missing light sensor, big screen, android 4 etc.


----------



## nimaol (Mar 31, 2013)

Galaxy gio

Sent from my Evo 3D GSM using xda app-developers app


----------



## vbcoder77 (Mar 31, 2013)

Samsung galaxy S2

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sanjay (Mar 31, 2013)

Mine is Krbonn a1, not good but ok..
My next one is galaxy s advance..
Because now iam advance use..


----------



## mirsadbrkic (Mar 31, 2013)

my first was Samsung Galaxy S GT-i9000







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Device: Samsung Galaxy S GT-I9000
Kernel: Semaphore 2.9.17s LiveOC 115%
ROM:   C-RoM Mix 4.2.2 v14
RAM:   397


----------



## fyablaz (Mar 31, 2013)

*first phone*

mine was the HTC DASH S621


----------



## le67 (Apr 1, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Tab p6200

Sent from my GT-P6200 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## jsmith203344 (Apr 1, 2013)

HTC G13 the screen was just way to small


----------



## domini99 (Apr 1, 2013)

Galaxy mini.
Damn 240x320, worst screen ever!

Sent from my sending thing..
_Stupid Macbook Air can't fly_


----------



## bushako (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm not 100percent sure but my first smartphone was either the Nokia Communicator 9210 or Nokia 3660 awhile ago. However,  I had much more fun using the later as it did have far more apps and games not to mention ironically it was faster typing through a num pad than the Qwerty keyboard. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 08:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 AM ----------




lovesg said:


> What is considered a smartphone today?
> 
> If it is simply one that can do email, surf web. I guess it would be Nokia E71

Click to collapse




I think it use to be any phone where you can install a 3rd party app besides java since iPhone didn't really multitask at first but it was still considered one. But now would be any phone capable of multi tasking and running 3rd party apps. 


Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## ma318420 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sprint HTC Touch 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## panwala95 (Apr 1, 2013)

Motorola rokr  e6

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bmkhizar (Apr 1, 2013)

Mine was I-Mate Jam WM5.0

Sent from my A8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BarnabasEdubio (Apr 3, 2013)

sony ericsson xperia ray...


----------



## thabyrdman (Apr 4, 2013)

Sprint lg optimus s

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## antkalaitzakis96 (Apr 4, 2013)

HTC Wildfire..I broke it


----------



## szymel00 (Apr 5, 2013)

My first smartphone was a motorola milestone its very good phone.


----------



## RaffBulgaro (Apr 5, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Mini ..... <3 <3


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## nodavilp (Apr 5, 2013)

I am still on my first smartphone.... LG Optimus 2x  FTW:cyclops:


----------



## flaco123 (Apr 5, 2013)

Blackberry Pearl (Worst intro to smart phones ever)


----------



## MasterPro112 (Apr 5, 2013)

Nokia 3650...:laugh:


----------



## Tyler44346 (Apr 5, 2013)

HTC Inspire 4G. Then the crappy Samsung Galaxy Exhibit. Now I have the amazing LG Optimus G.

Sent from my LG-E970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## BLADESMAN1889 (Apr 5, 2013)

Samsung Omnia I900 (I still have it but the charging socket is shagged :thumbdown)

[WinMo 6:1]

Sent from NEXUS⁴ via XDA app [AOKP_B6]


----------



## sam45 (Apr 6, 2013)

Galaxy apollo

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ahasvero (Apr 7, 2013)

My first smartphone was the Huawei Ideos and I am grateful for making me discover Android! It is still fully functional and used by my wife: D


----------



## kjiratssiekoedel (Apr 7, 2013)

my first phne was & is a HTC HD2, now running hyperdroid


----------



## giallu26 (Apr 7, 2013)

htc wild fire S, I haven't any smarphone before only because there wasn't any decent fee from Italian carriers...


----------



## mbrock5532 (Apr 8, 2013)

*First Smartphone*

My first smartphone was the Palm Treo running the WinCE! I actually liked it at the time. I still have that sucker in my drawer and was just showing it to my wife the other day and laughing at how clunky it looks now, but it was pretty cool looking in its day!


----------



## daniel98 (Apr 8, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy 5 GT-I5500

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## D1358531 (Apr 8, 2013)

I had a T-Mobile Dart


----------



## plexnor (Apr 8, 2013)

wave 1 - liked very much the swipe keyboard. On my new S3 it's almost as good.


----------



## bbyrxb (Apr 9, 2013)

my first true smartphone was a blackberry bold 9000, used it for 1,5 years.


----------



## arteMiIs (Apr 9, 2013)

HTC Sensation XE


----------



## haraldhh (Apr 9, 2013)

This is probably a matter of definition, but I'd have to say Nokia N95. Nine more messages to go


----------



## LukasSolf (Apr 9, 2013)

*First smartphone*

My first smartphone was an HTC Sensation


----------



## bersy7 (Apr 9, 2013)

Mine was an iPhone 3gs but now is a HTC EVO 3D, i switched with no regrets ahahah


----------



## RogueMoon (Apr 9, 2013)

My first, which is also my current, is Xperia ray. Beautiful, well designed and built compact phone, not a web browsing monster (small screen) but does anything the big boys can!


----------



## silvano2 (Apr 9, 2013)

iphone 3g
so easy to jailbreak it..


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## scott7seven (Apr 10, 2013)

mine was a nokia 6600, hmmm i believe it was nokia, had a little joystick on it even


----------



## boomvausstat (Apr 10, 2013)

The phone I'm using now, my HTC Vivid


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 10, 2013)

My first smartphone? It was Samsung Galaxy Gio GT-S5660

Sent from my SCH-i509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Joakim_Lind (Apr 10, 2013)

Does the Nokia N95 count? Otherwise it was the Nexus S.


----------



## poedos (Apr 11, 2013)

*HTC HD2*

HTC HD2 back in 2009. Rooted and Installed Android ICS and it is still Rocking!!!


----------



## mehediatcom (Apr 11, 2013)

mine was nokia n72 in the year of 2008


----------



## yagnesh97 (Apr 11, 2013)

*my first phone*

Nexus S


----------



## [AltaiR] (Apr 11, 2013)

First phone: Samsung SGH-2200. Monochrome, big and heavy with external antenna...damn I feel old.
First smartphone: Nokia N70


----------



## santaclaus21 (Apr 17, 2013)

*first*

it was probably MiTAC MIO A701, I don't remember clear 

next
Samsung Omnia Lite
Huawei (?)
Samsung I5700
LG GT540
LG L3
Samsung Gio (present)

LG have better GPU than Samsung.. L3 it's very good smartphone but display resolution is horrible.


----------



## Destroyedbeauty (Apr 17, 2013)

My first smartphone was the Xperia Mini from the 2011 line-up. Damn good phone, regret that I sold it sometimes. Current, as my signature states, I am engaged to the Samsung Galaxy S3 <3


----------



## Cicinho (Apr 17, 2013)

My first one was way back in 2003 I think, nokia 3650. Loved that phone. Back when o2 were handing out free wap.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shweta12345 (Apr 17, 2013)

My first smartphone is Samsung Galaxy Y Duos Lite. This smartphone bought from my salary and it gives very good performance and also has good features.


----------



## blacksn0w (Apr 17, 2013)

First phone: Nokia 3510i
First smartphone: HTC Wildfire S


----------



## killkillkill (Apr 17, 2013)

palm treo 650. Way ahead of its time.


----------



## t3khe4d (Apr 17, 2013)

Palm Treo 700wx, you could use it as a backup safety device, if you ever got mugged you could throw it at them and knock'm out  , the thing was an anvil compared to phone today.


----------



## WhizzWr (Apr 17, 2013)

First smartphone? That would be Nokia E51. Those times when Symbian still got tons of apps and user support.  My last phone before ditching to Android is a Symbian phone in fact 

Sent from my MK16i using xda app-developers app


----------



## everlast716 (Apr 17, 2013)

*Good ol' Motorola*

Motorola Razr, everybody had that flip phone!


----------



## Willybeen (Apr 17, 2013)

Htc 6700. 

Then an htc mogul 
Then an htc touch 
Then a touch diamond 
Then a blackberry 
Then an evo 4G 
And then a gs3


----------



## xxiteruxx (Apr 18, 2013)

Nokia 6600
Nokia N70
Nokia N95
Nokia 5320 Xpress Music
Samsung Galaxy Y S5360
Now: Samsung Galaxy S Duos S7562


----------



## aniamaclain (Apr 18, 2013)

iphone 3g is mine frist phone and also i have iphonne 5


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## arturiu (Apr 18, 2013)

Mine was a Sony Ericsson P1i using UIQ, an open source fork from Symbian S60.


----------



## weirdpercent (Apr 18, 2013)

A few years ago I was ready to make the transition from web-enabled phone to smartphone. I wanted an Android phone and ordered an HTC, but they were out of stock, so I went with an iPhone 3GS. I had fun with my iPhone until the screen cracked earlier this year. Now I have an Android and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 18, 2013)

I think this the longest thread..


I think so...



SENT FROM MONSTER ! ! !
HIT THANX OR I WILL  JUST


CRY...


----------



## riotaruna (Apr 18, 2013)

my first phone Ericcson P800
LOL


----------



## asif.zaheer8 (Apr 18, 2013)

*what was my first smart phone?*

nokia N73...bought in 2007 dec.and still using it.


----------



## BladeWS (Apr 18, 2013)

ZTE Blade 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bagne (Apr 20, 2013)

Mine was:
Nokia 6120 classic - screen blinking and now dead.
Nokia 5800 xm - bricked, revived recently :victory:
Xperia Arc S - up until now.


----------



## Triple's (Apr 22, 2013)

Mine was the Moto Droid


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 22, 2013)

karbonn a1



SENT FROM MONSTER ! ! !
HIT THANX OR I WILL  JUST


CRY...


----------



## Hykobs (Apr 23, 2013)

My HTC Desire. Never needed a smartphone before this one and I haven't regretted my choice since.


----------



## Phenziox (Apr 23, 2013)

Does a Nokia C3-00 count as a smartphone? Otherwise it's my current one, HTC desire C

Sent from my HTC Desire C


----------



## Ocularis (Apr 23, 2013)

My HTC Legend.


----------



## yulaw88 (Apr 24, 2013)

N82? is that a smartphone? after N82 then I buy Samsung Galaxy W.. and its amazing..


----------



## drewniany92 (Apr 24, 2013)

yes, n82 is a smartphone. every phone running os like android, symbian etc is smartphone. even ericsson r380 in 1998 was s smartphone. it was running symbian epoc 

Wysyłane z mojego HTC Wildfire za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## NokokoX (Apr 24, 2013)

LG Spectrum. Has been a great first smartphone, learned a lot, about ready to upgrade, probably to the Galaxy S4.


----------



## Krminial (Apr 25, 2013)

my first one was htc wildfire s


----------



## gerrard1889 (Apr 25, 2013)

Samsung galaxy note 2


----------



## SpaceKiller (Apr 26, 2013)

My Huawei u8180, good phone to enter in the android world .


----------



## NEERO (Apr 26, 2013)

Nokia N8

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cs098 (Apr 26, 2013)

blackberry bold as I'm Canadian


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## AndroidHoneyComb (Apr 26, 2013)

cs098 said:


> blackberry bold as I'm Canadian

Click to collapse



LG GS390 
That restive touch screen made me go mad


----------



## Oriann (Apr 26, 2013)

My first phone was/is now Sony Xperia Sola ... I have started using smartphones very late but now I am planning to buy a new one and that is Sony Xperia Z  I dont know anything about smartphones when I was buying that Sola but everybody says that I have made very good choice :good:


----------



## 1985Dragon (Apr 26, 2013)

*my first smartphone*

hey guys,

my first smartphone was a samsung 6230 Star. But the first time I tasted Android, I was adicted :laugh: 

Now I'm satisfied with my Xperia P

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 PM ----------

oh i forgot... I have to post some crap here, because I have under 10 posts, so it isn't allowed for me to post in the Development forum. 
I've been reading here for years, but according to the board rules I'm still a noop :laugh:


----------



## dangeradit (Apr 26, 2013)

Xperia Sola. 


Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mckenji (Apr 26, 2013)

samsung galaxy gio  it was sh.t but i used to love it


----------



## StasisPm (Apr 26, 2013)

Xperia Neo V. Nice value for money. 259 $ in Greece (August 2011)


----------



## FtGreg (Apr 26, 2013)

My first smartfone was (and is) Samsung ace. I buy it  on Dezember of 2011 and this week i decide to begin the adventure of "the world of android" and so, finally I do rot. After, I put the rom Imaginary ICS final, flash kernel with PSN Kernel and let´s go to learn.


----------



## Apostologg (Apr 27, 2013)

Nokia X6 .. Symbian .. Loved that phone as my first smartphone but it got stolen  .. Now I own a HTC Radar .. Quite happy with it

Sent from my Radar 4G using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## Shweta12345 (Apr 27, 2013)

My first smartphone is Nokia Lumia 920, which supports wireless charging. This Windows phone comes with dual core 1.5GHz Qualcomm Snapdragon processor. The handset has a 32GB built-in storage capacity, 1GB RAM, and a 7GB Skydrive storage. Nokia Lumia 920 comes with a very amazing, astounding and jaw dropping 8 megapixels camera sensor that is supported by various features, such as short pulse high power dual LED flash, auto focus with two stage capture key, Touch focus, Landscape orientation, Geo-tagging. Nokia Lumia 920 is also the owner of very robust and strong battery that delivers you a fair enough talk time and standby time.


----------



## Powermaxs (Apr 27, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy Mini 2*



Hoista said:


> Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in
> Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.
> 
> Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy Mini 2


----------



## Zandeer (Apr 27, 2013)

My first was the HTC T-Mobile G1, changed my life.

I still have it actually, and enjoy messing with it on occasion.


----------



## leezhijiang (Apr 27, 2013)

Samsung GTS5830i my first and current smartphone.


----------



## airjyp (Apr 27, 2013)

sony T but its crashed so i bought a mini sony ... live with walkman 

[FONT="Arial ="5"]
• _Sony Live with Walkman_


----------



## mikey000 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sony Ericsson Xperia x8 

Sent from my ST26i using xda premium


----------



## 1985Dragon (Apr 27, 2013)

*Xperia P*

I <3 my Xperia P


----------



## TheBootloader (Apr 27, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy 5 (GT-I5500). A low-end smartphone for beginners - it was a pain! :laugh:
Touch recognition was weird, always low on RAM, slow,...


----------



## subtitle (Apr 27, 2013)

I used the LG Env (first edition) for 6 years. That phone was _fantastic_ Eventually, though, I lost it. My dad gave me his old blackberry which I used for a while. This was my first brush with having real internet access on my phone and I thought it was the coolest thing ever.

And then... I got a galaxy nexus.

Oh...my...god.

I was obsessed. I never thought I'd care about smartphones, I always thought they were stupid. And then the GNexus changed my entire view on these things. I spent weeks messing with it. Eventually that got stolen and I was a very sad panda.

I spent a while obsessing over what phone to get next until I settled on the galaxy note 2. I feel like it's the closest I've ever seen to the ultimate all-in-one device. I'm a huge fan.


----------



## Playron (Apr 27, 2013)

HTC Desire, great phone!


----------



## Acidwire (Apr 27, 2013)

blackberry 9360 last April (new to smartphones), before that i just got what i was given from my parents lol (unless the samsung tocco lite counts as a smartphone? i had that two years before the berry but it was just a feature phone imo as it wasnt actually android)


----------



## GermanyGSG (Apr 27, 2013)

Acidwire said:


> blackberry 9360 last April (new to smartphones), before that i just got what i was given from my parents lol (unless the samsung tocco lite counts as a smartphone? i had that two years before the berry but it was just a feature phone imo as it wasnt actually android)

Click to collapse



BlackBerry isn't a smartphone (according to me) cuz it won't gives the features that people wanted from a smartphone. and this thread title is "what was your first smartphone?" not stupid phone...


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## Phyllis Gao (Apr 28, 2013)

*Nokia 5380*

My first smart phone is Nokia 5380 black.

it's really easy to operate. very good choice for biginner user for smart phone. and not very high price, bring me into extremely interesting world.

Maybe next I would like have a try of HTC


----------



## ISAAC1982 (May 3, 2013)

*My first smart phone*

I had the T-Mobile G1 aka HTC G1.


----------



## retslagoon (May 7, 2013)

Mine was Nokia 3310. I used to love playing snake


----------



## BLADESMAN1889 (May 17, 2013)

retslagoon said:


> Mine was Nokia 3310. I used to love playing snake

Click to collapse



3310 was just a dumb phone not a smartphone. 

Sent from NEXUS⁴ via XDA app [AOKP\/\/hitehawkx]​


----------



## amir-kia (May 17, 2013)

hi 
my first phone was nokia N73 Musical and best phone in camera pick n my opinion . that have 3mp camera and have very best quality in 3mp phone . anyway nokia is bestest in phone camera . lumia 925 in this time have best camera too . after nokia nest company in bestest camera is samsung . Samsung Galaxy S3 have very biautifull Pics by Own Camera .


----------



## fakeghost (May 18, 2013)

My first smart phone was Xperia NeoV


----------



## miwanr (May 18, 2013)

SE M600i

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DeMaCr (May 18, 2013)

My firs smartphon was Siemens E71 with patches and elfs


----------



## joelquerty (May 18, 2013)

nokia 3110c. ... cheaper


----------



## _shifter (May 18, 2013)

Lg optimus l3 hahaha,then two weeks ago my sister gave me her N70,:laugh:


----------



## gnmmarechal (May 18, 2013)

*My first smartphone*

My first smartphone was HTC Polaris (Touch Cruise) POLA100... Then I got a Samsung Galaxy Gio... It got broken..,. Now I use my HTC Polaris again...


----------



## Te3k (May 18, 2013)

Had an iPhone 3G. Got sick and tired of having to hack it continuously to enable basic functions that I'd grown accustomed to. It got to the point where I was more content to stay on older firmware than to have to continuously set everything up over and over again every time, and wait for jailbreaks, &c.

Once you go Droid, the others you avoid~


----------



## d'oh (May 18, 2013)

My first Smartphone was a Nokia 5800... Until I bathed it accidently 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Filous1 (May 19, 2013)

salsung galaxy the first


----------



## Brds7t7 (May 19, 2013)

HTC Desire was my first! Still  think it's a great phone. 

Had loads before that but wouldn't consider those Smartphones.


----------



## Sanjay (May 19, 2013)

Karbonn a1

Sent from my Karbonn_A1 using xda premium


----------



## Havespop (May 19, 2013)

Nokia N70. Lol


----------



## gamikzone (May 20, 2013)

palm treo

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xdacalvien (May 20, 2013)

Mine is LG KC910, no any support...


----------



## pdu (May 20, 2013)

You're all gonna laugh your socks off at me, I was super late as I didn't see what all the smartphone fuss was about until my boss forced me to have an iPhone and I was hooked, then I realised it wasn't really that good and got an HTC Desire Z, and now I'm a junkie running 3 and trying to stop myself buying more


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## imprez (May 20, 2013)

Does Nokia 6600 consider? It was my 1st smartphone.... Remember those days they call it a 'Soap'


----------



## Tetrahybrid (May 20, 2013)

not sure if my nokia c2-03 was one but else now i m using samsung galaxy s duos gt-s7562



Sent from my GT-S7562 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Anthrax (May 20, 2013)

Mine was Nokia 1100 the best smartphone ever.... 
Jokes apart It was SONY XPERIA SOLA.....
I know I am very late in Smartphone race.... 

Sent from my MT27i using xda app-developers app


----------



## kovar91 (May 20, 2013)

mine was Siemens SX1 best keyboard ever!


----------



## misza2 (May 20, 2013)

*first smartphone*

Galaxy 5700i spica.


----------



## Firtecy (May 21, 2013)

*My first phone*

Mine was a Nokia 3410!  For a couple of years! I really liked it, but than in 2008 it was too old!  

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app


----------



## peterlolty (May 21, 2013)

Se mk16i

Sent from my Xperia Pro using xda app-developers app


----------



## rimmon1971 (May 21, 2013)

*First smartphone?*

Hello from Italy.
My first smartphone was Palm Tungsten W (Palm OS 4.1, 320x240, full QWERTY, GPRS).
After that, I started on the "Blackberry path": 8700g, 8220 Pearl Flip (great great phone except for not syncing Calendar/Contacts with Gmail), Bold 9000, Curve 8900, Curve 9360.
Seventh post.


----------



## tryshoot (May 21, 2013)

SONY Xperia Ray :good:


----------



## Marcxd2214 (May 21, 2013)

Vodafone Indie

Enviado desde mi GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted member 4691845 (May 21, 2013)

HTC Desire

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9505 met Tapatalk


----------



## Gautam Padirooted (May 21, 2013)

Motorola droid RAZR.
The thinnest LTE smartphone 

Sent from my XT910 using xda app-developers app


----------



## erikeleria (May 21, 2013)

My 1st was a Nokia 5110. Was the smartest phone at that time..  

Seriously, it's a SGY.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## a4abell (May 21, 2013)

My first phone was a HTC p2000 xD lame ass CDMA phone

Sent from my GT-i9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## neebi007 (May 21, 2013)

My first smart phone is n96..

:*: Neebi :*:


----------



## 0x000eHx (May 21, 2013)

I also startet with samsung galaxy s plus (I9001)
still have it and as long as all the devs keep going on I dont see a reason to change... maybe if there comes another qwertz-keyboard smartphone to europe, but this could take an century


----------



## Jin Valentine (May 21, 2013)

Htc hd7 t9292.


----------



## miwanr (May 23, 2013)

Audiovox 6600 (is it smartphone?) 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## altair19 (May 23, 2013)

mine was Nokia 3310.


----------



## mohnishmk (May 23, 2013)

Samsung galaxy 5

Sent from my GT-I5500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## AlphaMack (May 23, 2013)

OG Motorola Droid.


----------



## sptrsn (May 23, 2013)

Samsung blackjack. 
Haven't strayed since. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda premium


----------



## goldenfly88 (May 23, 2013)

iPhone OG FTW


----------



## pandacookie (May 23, 2013)

LG Optimus V

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sayzel (May 23, 2013)

*Droid X*

i miss it lol


----------



## jabolek97 (May 23, 2013)

Xperia X10i was my first smartphone, but first phone was Sony Ericsson W910i <3


----------



## JohnKersten (May 23, 2013)

HTC Hero very nice telephone.


----------



## Einwod (May 23, 2013)

JohnKersten said:


> HTC Hero very nice telephone.

Click to collapse



Mine was too. Phone still being used by a friend. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## krazzykid (May 24, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S Duos GT-S7562


----------



## Cleto Gadelha (May 24, 2013)

Nokia C6


----------



## redchili (May 25, 2013)

*nokia e61* in 2006
that brick was quite a sturdy device, loved it for its hardware keyboard and later upgraded to e61i. altough s60 sucked in many ways it was a good start into the smartphone-age for me.


----------



## djpetros24 (May 25, 2013)

Nokia with green screen


----------



## mezo91 (May 25, 2013)

Ericsson with the antenna. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TxReplay (May 25, 2013)

It was a Samsung Wave... Happy to have a Galaxy Nexus now! 

Sorry for my bad English, I'm French. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus with xda-developpers app.


----------



## pinep (May 25, 2013)

Alcatel one touch easy


----------



## mistermask2421 (May 25, 2013)

*Samsung Galaxy Y*



Hoista said:


> Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000
> 
> Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.
> 
> Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!

Click to collapse



mine was Samsung Galaxy Y


----------



## Sanjay (May 26, 2013)

Zte n 721


SENT FROM MONSTER ! ! !
HIT THANX OR I WILL  JUST

CRY...


----------



## droidxixis (May 26, 2013)

BlackBerry Storm!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## seansc144 (May 26, 2013)

Optimus V

Sent from my MyTouch 4G Slide using xda app-developers app


----------



## stanglifemike (May 26, 2013)

My first smart touch screen phone was a Samsung i760!! That was 6 years ago. After a month or two I bought the HTC Touch. The i760 had a soft, mushy feeling display and I couldn't stand the way it felt! You almost HAD to use the stylus that slid out of the phone to do anything! After going with HTC though, I never looked back!! Touch, Touch Pro, Touch Pro 2, Evo 4G, Evo 3D Evo 4G LTE. Now though, after 6 years of HTC, I think I'm actually going back to Samsung!! The One doesn't impress me, so it's either the S4, Note 2, or wait for the Note 3 to be released. Either way, my top 3 choices are all Samsung, which REALLY surprises myself actually!!!! I wish Sprint would carry a version of the HTC J Butterfly, or the Asus PadFone 2!!! I'm a huge HTC fan, but I guess I'm gonna stray away for once and see how it goes. I'll still have my white Evo LTE as a backup(only selling my black Evo LTE), so I'll still be flashing it as well, and can put it back on my line if for some reason I'm not satisfied with Sammy, but I REALLY don't see that happening!!

Wow, what should have been a 1 line reply turned in to a paragraph! When my mind gets on phones I can't stop it!! Lol

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## thegul (Jun 5, 2013)

The mighty blue angel aka xda 2s. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## csmiler (Jun 6, 2013)

iMate smartphone 2 :laugh:


----------



## sundog1 (Jun 6, 2013)

first smartphone: a defy ... and its still running


----------



## contactive_dave (Jun 6, 2013)

Droid X.


----------



## ommon4u (Jun 6, 2013)

Sony ericsson c510...still i.hav tat.fone...superb one..

Sent from my C6603 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ddmclw (Jun 7, 2013)

Apple iPhone original = not smart! Lol

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gr8tech (Jun 7, 2013)

My first smartphone was the HTC Startrek (Cingular 3125). Definitely was a fun phone. My next smartphone after that... the nightmare known as the LG Incite (at least I could play Warcraft 3 on it, lol) :highfive:


----------



## Atrvscet (Jun 7, 2013)

*NOKIA N73*

nokia N73


----------



## kenshiro1 (Jun 9, 2013)

xperia pro


----------



## bigapewhat (Jun 9, 2013)

BlackBerry Storm 9530 in 2008, not bad had it for a month then waited for a phone thats worth calling smart


----------



## Rhievaldo (Jun 10, 2013)

*Rhievaldo*

Nokia 6680


----------



## kurokuroninja (Jun 10, 2013)

XPERIA RAYYY :good: :victory:


----------



## drazgo (Jun 10, 2013)

Sony Xperia X8!


----------



## zoiSS (Jun 10, 2013)

Samsung M8800 Pixon

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## shadowcore (Jun 10, 2013)

If the Vk 2200 was smartphone, the it was my first phone, otherwise, the Samsung Galaxy Ace 2.

The galaxy ace 2 was good but I hated its small display and so then I upgraded to the Optimus 4X.


----------



## Tristyy. (Jun 10, 2013)

HTC Hero


----------



## CSP III (Jun 11, 2013)

AzzKickah said:


> Mine  was a Samsung Ultra Touch which was a piece of crap.
> 
> Oh and I need 10 posts here.

Click to collapse



Me 2. My kid plays with it....thinks he's the shi*!


----------



## dixson10 (Jun 11, 2013)

Blackberry 8320


----------



## Winson_Wong (Jun 11, 2013)

Sony Xperia Sola (MT27i) :good::good:


----------



## rishi2903 (Jun 22, 2013)

*First smartphone....*

i bought my first smartphone in 2010 (little late)..
it was sony ericsson xperia x10 mini....(1.6).. lasted long enough till nov 2012 when ifinally realised it had a very small internal memory


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## nastystang05 (Jun 22, 2013)

HP iPAQ hw6920 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PXN (Jun 23, 2013)

Palm Treo 600


----------



## imcmahon (Jun 25, 2013)

PXN said:


> Palm Treo 600

Click to collapse



Wow! Blast from the past. I guess Palm Treo 600 was my first smartphone as well. But I never considered it as such. Not enough games I suppose


----------



## gagaggogo (Jun 25, 2013)

Hoista said:


> Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000
> 
> Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.
> 
> Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!

Click to collapse



Mine was a Chinese brand cell phone in 2005


----------



## leegethas (Jun 25, 2013)

a *HTC Desire HD*. I've been a happy user with that phone. But eventually it became more and more obsolete


----------



## in10ct (Jul 10, 2013)

Hoista said:


> Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000
> 
> Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.
> 
> Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!

Click to collapse



My first real smartphone has to have been the HTC Magic.  We've sure moved on from those days!

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




in10ct said:


> My first real smartphone has to have been the HTC Magic.  We've sure moved on from those days!

Click to collapse



Sadly, I bricked it while trying to restore it to the factory ROM.  Accidentally flashed the wrong radio file and it never booted again.


----------



## SVENN0 (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm still on my first smartphone. Sony Xperia P. I'm very happy with it. 


Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app


----------



## dtrinh4000 (Jul 10, 2013)

really late to the game.  my first and still using a galaxy s2 gt-i9100. before those been using sony ericsson feature phones.  my SE C905A pretty much had all the "smart phone" features of any comparable symbian nokia at the time.


----------



## Sean Dillon (Jul 10, 2013)

Started with Samsung Galaxy 5(GT-I5500) if anybody remembers that handset.


----------



## krupukalengan (Jul 10, 2013)

Mine was Nokia 3100 it was a disaster.


----------



## ace0195 (Jul 10, 2013)

Kyocera Echo, had so many bugs it was a nightmare and I ended up trading it for an Optimus S. Haven't really been in the smartphone scene for long.


----------



## massimoce (Jul 10, 2013)

My first mobile phone was a mistubishi trium... :silly:
My first smartphone with touchscreen was a Lg KU990! Orrible!!!


----------



## H3llwar (Jul 10, 2013)

I started with my GS2 and I'm still fine.

If this answer helped you in any way, hit the thanks button.

Phone: Samsung Galaxy SII GT-I9100
ROM: XenonHD v10

Sent from mobile


----------



## naonsia (Jul 10, 2013)

krupukalengan said:


> Mine was Nokia 3100 it was a disaster.

Click to collapse



its not a smartphone :fingers-crossed:

my first smartphne is nokia 5530, its cool for at the time


----------



## ridanxvi (Jul 10, 2013)

mine was nokia n8

---------- Post added at 05:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 AM ----------

I forgot about my Nokia 6630 :laugh:


----------



## josedair (Jul 11, 2013)

the blackberry curve i was totally confused on how to use it XD...now that i have my samsung galaxy s2 the curve seemed more like a dumbphone


----------



## WildfireDEV (Jul 11, 2013)

Mine was a hand me down Nokia 9210 in 2007. It was a unbreakable phone and I still have it and to this day still works perfectly.


Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4 beta

**Press the thanks button if I have helped you.


----------



## fanghongjian (Jul 15, 2013)

nokia 5230 with symbian s60v5,then now have a motorola milestone2 in android 2.3.7


----------



## mewn1 (Jul 15, 2013)

mine was a lg Ku990 Viewty. cheap but trash


----------



## JoJoDaClown (Jul 15, 2013)

OG Droid... was awesome, until the updates got so large that I didn't have enough internal memory to have apps installed. So sad.


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## lightmastertech (Jul 15, 2013)

T-Mobile MyTouch 4G


----------



## WrathBand (Jul 15, 2013)

Siemens A50


----------



## Simonna (Jul 15, 2013)

My first smartphone was Nokia 5230 I liked it but low ram memory errors and some other things like small screen, slow performance pissed me off

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Barthd2 (Jul 27, 2013)

Ah yes.. The ever so 'un' popular. HTC HD 2. Came with Win 6.5 which was its biggest flaw. But was fun while it lasted. (Till in left it in mexico) got me into phone back in' and why I am on here to this day! So worth it.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## demoncamber (Jul 27, 2013)

Mytouch 4g!!!

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## techaz (Jul 27, 2013)

Nokia 6120c. If it fulfills the properties of a smartphone. Had s60v3. Loved it


----------



## pham818 (Jul 27, 2013)

the first iphone, then later on i found out that iOS sucks.


----------



## Kenzo007X (Jul 27, 2013)

Nokia 5800 Xpress Music. When i changed it with other (acer liquid mini) and gave it to mom she broke the screen 3-4 days after...!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## XAP4O (Jul 27, 2013)

Galaxy S scLCD


----------



## Aenima462 (Mar 11, 2014)

Blackberry Pearl.. I consider my actual first smart phone to be the original HTC Diamond though. That was the phone that started my XDA addiction

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrr17 (Mar 12, 2014)

IPhone 3gs 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## carllegendx (Mar 12, 2014)

*Sony Ericsson p1 !!!*

my first smartphone was Sony Ericsson P1 !!! back in 2007


----------



## xender2013 (Mar 12, 2014)

*my first smart phone*

my first phone is samsung for 5 years, second is also samsung for 2 years, and now i ues oppo U2S just for half of a year.


----------



## esdwa (Mar 12, 2014)

Google One HTC, 2008 about.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JLHC (Mar 12, 2014)

HTC Touch Cruise which is powered by the horrible Windows Mobile 6


----------



## TheArc (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh god ahaha, I loved it to bits though. It was the Huawei U8160. A small 2inch screen device with 500Mhz single processor, no GPU. Still have it. And it still works. And it has jelly bean on it ahahah.

Sent from this toast making Nexus 5, you wish your Nexus could make toast don't you? (;


----------



## but2ene (Mar 12, 2014)

Hi everybody.

My first smartphone was LG Renoir. It has some bug and the web explorator crash the phone. It is running with LG Os. 

My second was LG Eve or GW620. It was my first android phone. It is very slow on google maps or other funny applications.

I given it to my girlfriend, she confirm that


----------



## Vixa (Mar 12, 2014)

I think my first smartphone was the Sendo X and it was a very bad phone 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Sweatpants (Mar 12, 2014)

Samsung galaxy spica powered by android 1.5 cupcake

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Aenima462 (Mar 13, 2014)

Totally didn't mean to revive this thread from the grave. Tapatalk is showing really old threads in the feed

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## dakunclear (Mar 14, 2014)

Aenima462 said:


> Totally didn't mean to revive this thread from the grave. Tapatalk is showing really old threads in the feed
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



This thread was fun so no worries on reviving

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## huck.dave (Mar 14, 2014)

Nokia 5233


----------



## Declan79 (Mar 14, 2014)

Samsung black jack i600 running Windows mobile

OMEGA GT-I93 premium xda


----------



## DyNamix_ (Mar 14, 2014)

*121489329*

samsung wave D:


----------



## jfpsb (Mar 14, 2014)

*Not so long ago*

My first smartphone was a Xperia P, just bought it last year =)


----------



## vanessaem (Mar 15, 2014)

Blackberry 8700g


----------



## turffe (Mar 15, 2014)

Motorola Defy green lense in 2012 June. Had it over year, then upgraded to Motorola Atrix 2.


----------



## WhyOrean (Mar 15, 2014)

*I still hv it..*

*My first smart phone was Samsung Star.*

I still use it for morning Alarm..


----------



## badplanet (Mar 16, 2014)

I was very late to the game.  My first smart phone was an HTC 8X. I bought it so that I could use it with the Pebble I pledged for on Kickstarter which BTW did not support Windows Phone. I fixed that by creating the first WP8 app for the Pebble.


----------



## zilahierik (Mar 17, 2014)

ZTE Blade powered by 2.1 Eclair.

Tapatalk 2-vel küldve az én HTC Sensation Z710e-ről


----------



## Towly223 (Mar 27, 2014)

*First smartphone*

My smartphone was a blackberry 8220...can you even called it a smartphone? Now I've got a Huawei U8860...since I've discovered Android, there's no looking back. Got cm 10.1 : 4.2.2 custom rom. Running like a charm.


----------



## enkudo (Mar 27, 2014)

My first smartphone was HTC Desire Z, very good phone, with physical keyboard, and always updated


----------



## ias94 (Mar 27, 2014)

Nokia E66
Now using Galaxy Note 2 but still love my E66!


----------



## FOLOL2011 (Mar 27, 2014)

*first smartphone*

Hi
It was an iphone 4 but with, not enough freedom imo


----------



## Justin Timberlake (Mar 27, 2014)

nokia N97 Mini
i dont know it can called smart or not but nokia did 
i was using it from 2010


----------



## Floatricks (Mar 27, 2014)

Mine was Samsung Galaxy S1. I still use it to test my apps from time to time. If they survive my laggy Galaxy S1, then they'll survive anything


----------



## tenshi_xp (Mar 27, 2014)

First a Nokia 6265 that's not a smartphone but i had use it like that, second a Nokia N73, after that a Blackberry 8520


----------



## ahmyani (Mar 28, 2014)

a lot of rich people here, all the expensive cellphone 

Sent from my Acer V370 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ahmyani (Mar 28, 2014)

ericsson T10

Sent from my Acer V370 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## theUsualSuspexx (Mar 28, 2014)

Either ny T-Mobile mda (htc) or the sidekick if that turd can be considered a smartphone

Sent from my SCH-S968C Samsung Galaxy Slll using xda app-developers app


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## N'ayam Amarsh'e (Mar 28, 2014)

'NV Trans'..... LOL


----------



## wseza (Mar 28, 2014)

htc touch :crying: Never more Windows Mobile !


----------



## Marc_Xperia (Mar 28, 2014)

Nokia N97 if thats a Smartphone owo My first Droid was the ZTE Skate and i still have it 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mini mit Tapatalk


----------



## akt255 (Mar 28, 2014)

Well, I didn't get a smartphone but I had got Zync Z99 as my first smart device. 

Sent from my Micromax A77 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tobi-19777 (Mar 30, 2014)

Samsung GALAXY Fit S5670


----------



## spacejamnty24 (Mar 30, 2014)

Mine was first iPhone 3GS...
Then got a iPhone 4S passed on from my dad
 Finally I got a good phone ...my Nexus 5


----------



## NovikovKS (Apr 4, 2014)

Nokia 2160


----------



## LS.xD (Apr 4, 2014)

HTC Wildfire S


----------



## unknown12 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nokia 5800 xpressmusic.. it was my first experience with touchscreen smartphone


----------



## qwyjibof (Apr 7, 2014)

Asus P526 Pegasus on winmobile os.


Sent from my GT-I8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## plmaniek (May 2, 2014)

Motorola A925 

Wysłane z mojego Nexus 5 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## AshIndigo (May 2, 2014)

Mine was a Pcd chaser that sucked balls i recomend avoiding it

Sent from my LG-P760 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kher paandiyan (Sep 27, 2014)

Mine was Samsung s7562


----------



## puffingonj (Oct 4, 2014)

Motorola Droid


----------



## trbvm (Oct 4, 2014)

xperia play


----------



## saminem (Oct 4, 2014)

Nokia n72   [emoji20] [emoji172]


----------



## mingolianbeef (Oct 5, 2014)

Samsung Blackjack 1, my first foray into mobile phone modifications . Think I was 12 at the time


----------



## Hablmet Forever (Nov 10, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Pocket 3 years ago
I'm thinking about a quad-core phone though

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheArc (Nov 11, 2014)

The good ol' Huawei U8160

Krish (TheArc)


----------



## ashtreylil (Nov 11, 2014)

the original motorola droid


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## NoobInToto (Nov 11, 2014)

Samsung galaxy Y 2011


----------



## Planterz (Nov 11, 2014)

Sony Ericsson Xperia X10a from AT&T. Definitely a love/hate relationship with that phone.


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 2, 2014)

TheArc said:


> The good ol' Huawei U8160
> 
> Krish (TheArc)

Click to collapse



Good???!!! I had the u8180 which is very similar and it wasn't even worth the materials it was made out of.


----------



## TheArc (Dec 2, 2014)

tzzeri said:


> Good???!!! I had the u8180 which is very similar and it wasn't even worth the materials it was made out of.

Click to collapse



Haha it was a badass phone, we got ICS to work on it. Was a very popular low-end device.


----------



## tzzeri (Dec 3, 2014)

TheArc said:


> Haha it was a badass phone, we got ICS to work on it. Was a very popular low-end device.

Click to collapse



Really? How well did it work? I just remember gingerbread.
Last time I tried using it (a few months ago), I was thinking "how on earth did I ever use such a phone?"


----------



## MortenHeck (Dec 3, 2014)

Mine was iPhone 1g, still have it , and it actually works.


----------



## JoniSerenius (Dec 3, 2014)

Samsung Galaxy Mini with Gingerbread OS in it. Such a beast ?

Nothing is impossible with the power of friendship.

SGS3 Mini PAC-Man v.4.4.2.


----------



## TheArc (Dec 4, 2014)

tzzeri said:


> Really? How well did it work? I just remember gingerbread.
> Last time I tried using it (a few months ago), I was thinking "how on earth did I ever use such a phone?"

Click to collapse



Well it was slow, psyke released the first ICS build which was CyanogenMod9. It worked super slow. I decided to take a step forward and ported the u8120 ROM and it somehow worked allot faster with less glitches. (I called it ICL - I think the thread is still up?)

I think I still have the ROM installed on it. Pretty neat though, but a rather pointless phone. Can't do anything on it.


----------



## ocfmem (Dec 4, 2014)

Mine was LG KS20 (Windows). I am not missing it AT ALL


----------



## Droidriven (Dec 5, 2014)

My first device was a galaxy centura(ICS), it was pretty jacked up for a low-mid range phone by the time I got done with it though, went from 800mhz to 1400mhz, hotspotted it, xposed, just to name a few, then I got a S3 and can't believe I was ok with the centura, BIG difference 

Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## SirMerciless (Jan 27, 2015)

Samsung T989-D .....lost it within a week, bought another one the very next paycheck.


----------



## LeonardK (Jan 27, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy Fit, not so long ago, actually. After 1 week I had CM on it as I couldn't stand TouchWiz and it's overall slowness. Overclocked the stuff from 600MHz to 800 to be faster and - in winter - nice to use^^.
Next phone Huawei Y300 - never touched the original ROM.
Now I'm on a Xperia T. Not missing the old ones. Definitely


----------



## mingolianbeef (Feb 24, 2015)

Mine was the Samsung Blackjack SGH-i607, those were the days  lol


----------



## TechieDrew (Feb 25, 2016)

*The G1!*

This was the first of it's kind. Trackball like BlackBarry, Qwerty slide sideways keyboard 
That Hand device made me into the Android lover I am today! 

Go Android!!!!!


----------



## 12k4567 (Feb 26, 2016)

sony erricsson w210i


----------



## puffingonj (Jun 28, 2016)

I Pre ordered The Motorola DROID.  Been addicted to rooting and flashing stuff ever since the day it came in the mail. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## pressytcn (Nov 27, 2016)

Sony Ericsson p1i my first android was the htc desire 2010 

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## AffiDrugz (Mar 21, 2021)

Huawei P8 Lite was my first smartphone


----------



## flash713 (May 11, 2021)

T-mobile G1 was my first. I was living in LES NYC at the time. Good memories. (edited)


----------



## Dro!d3r (May 11, 2021)

Mine was Galaxy Ace


----------



## Hoista (Jul 18, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 9210 way back in 2000 

Second one was the Nokia 7650 - first cameraphone as well.

Can't believe I've been using  smartphones for so long!


----------



## 1ggn3 (Sep 1, 2022)

Oh boy..  first phone at all was a Siemens C25, followed by a Bosch 908. Yes, those companies did make phones at some point 

First Smarphone was a Sony Xperia Tipo I got from my brother. I installed Cyanogenmod (12 I think?) and lost it a couple weeks later in some field. RIP.

Then, I bought an Xperia Z5C some years later, and that one still runs fine with LineagsOS as a daily driver.


----------

